# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوالات مشاوره ای خود را بپرسید....

## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما دانش آموزان عزیز ایران زمین
شما عزیزان میتوانید سوالات مشاوره ای خود اعم از ( چگونگی مطالعه دروس و..... ) رادر این تاپیک بپرسید.
در زمان مناسب به این سوالات پاسخ داده میشود

لطفا فقط سوالات مشاوره ای در این تاپیک قرار داده شود. و از هرگونه پاسخ توسط افراد دیگر خودداری شود

با تشکر : علی سلیمانی

----------


## javadfathi

با سلام

من خیلی دیر شروع کردم و دوست دارم پزشکی اهواز در بیام
ابادان میشینم
الان ترم یک مدیریت ازاد هستم برای اینکه سربازی نرم

اما خیلی دیر شروع کردم
و تا الان هم پیشرفت داشتم...بالاخره درس هام جلو رفتند اما احساس میکنم کند هستم

و اینکه سه تا از دانشجو های فیزیک شیمی و ریاضی قراره بهم درس بدن چون یک سال گذشته و چیزی یاد خودم نمیاد دیگه از دبیرستان...و مخصوصا تو ابادان که اصلا معلم ها درس نمیدن...فقط میگن پول پول

و ما هم که نداریم دیگه هیچ

تازه قراره از 2 روز دیگه ریاضی فیزیک رو شروع کنم
اما بقیه درسام حدود 1 ماه و نیم هست که شروع شدن

ریاضی قراره  ( انتگرال-مشتق-حد و پیوستگی و مجانب-امار-احتمال-) و احتمالا تابع و ماتریس رو بخونم

و فیزیک هم ( هیچ تصمیمی نگرفیتم...و روز اول  با خود رفیقم که درسم میده بودجه بندی رو میبینیم و درس میدیم..)

ریاضی و فیزیک رو با خودشون تست کار میکنم


---------------
الان من خیلی دیر شروع کردم
بخاطر مشکلات همیشگی منطقه 3 ...معدل پایینی داشتم..حالا اگر پیش دانشگاهی رو حساب میکردن یه چیزی...اما سوم خیلی بد بود...

واقعا امکان داره پزشکی اهواز در بیام؟؟  :Yahoo (2): 

من که دیگه خودم باور ندارم


بعدشم یه سوال درمورد زیست

( من نوع خوندن زیست رو خوندنم..اما نتونستم...من عاشق زیست بودم جوری که هنوزم معلمم منو تو فیس بوک ادد کرده و صحبت میکنیم...معلم زیستم خودش میگفت که من زیستم عالیه و ....) اما هیچوقت نخوندمش...فقط عاشقش بودم و هرچی که میدیدم رو با زیست واسه خودم حل میکردم
میدونید چی میگم؟؟



اما الان بعد از دو سال که لای کتاب زیست رو باز نکردم...اصن یه جوریم..نمیتونم متوجهش بشم  :Yahoo (2):  نمیدونم چکار کنم

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام.
تکیه بر تقوی و دانش در طریقت کافریست  *** راهرو گر صد هنر دارد توکل بایدش

چرا میگید دیر شده؟ ما انسانها اتلاف وقتمون زیاده وگرنه کمبود وقت نداریم.
هیچ وقت نا امید نشید.پیشوایان دین ما بزرگترین گناه رو نا امیدی میدونن و به شدت با اون مبارزه کردن.
نا امید شیطانه. شما میگه قراره چیکار کنید که اینقدر سخت میگیرید کنکور رو؟؟؟؟
کنکور هم مثل بقیه امتحاناته درسته که راه و روش خودش رو داره ولی نباید سختش بگیرید.
اگر سخت بگیرید دنیا براتون سخت میشه - زندگی براتون سخت میشه.
بطرز فکرتون رو از همین امروز عوض کنید و به چیزهای خوب فکر کنید و بگید من میتوانم چون اشرف مخلوقاتم. خدا به انسان عقل داده پس باید ازاین موهبت الهی کمال استفاده رو کرد.
چه زیبا مولانا گفته است که : 
گر بود اندیشه ات گل گلشنی ***  ور بود خاری تو هیمه گلخنی
خوب فکر کن - مثبت اندیش باش و خوب نتیجه بگیر و نا امید نباش ( قاون راز )
شما چند کتاب کمک آموزشی متناسب با سطح علمی خودت بگیر و با اجرا و روش مناسب بهترین نتیجه ها رو بگیر.
امروز و فردا نکن .
همین امروز با توکل بر ایزد یکتا کتابت رو باز کن و شروع به مطالعه کن.
ادبیات - عربی و زبان رو بصورت مبحثی بخون . (لغات - قواعد - گرامر - آرایه ها و قالب ها و.....)
از زیست واهمه نداشته باش  در مرحله ی اول خود کتاب رو بخون و بتستهای دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی رو بزن چون نکته ترکیبی ندارند.بعد در مرحله دوم نکته ترکیبی مطالعه و تست های دانشگاه سراسری و تستهای مفهومی بزن.
سعی کن جوگیر حاشیه ها نشی رقیب اصلی شما خودتون هستید ( اینها شعار نیست بلکه واقعیت هست )
درس میخونیم که زندگی کنیم - زندگی نمیکنیم که درس بخونیم.
اندازه نگه دار که اندازه نکوست 
از 24 ساعت زمانت سعی کن نهایت استفاده رو بکنی .
چرا میگید 5 ماه وقت دارم ؟ بیاید ماه رو به روز و روز رو به ساعت و ثانیه تبدیل کن. اعداد رو رند نکن چراکه ذهن شما تنبل و استرسی میشه بگید من ...... روز تا کنکور وقت دارم.
فقط حواست باشه که زمان رو از دست ندی و با تکیه بر خدا و همتت شروع به مطالع کنی . در پایان هم علاوه بر آرزوی موفقیت برای شما این کلام بزرگان رو تقدیمتون میکنم که :
عاقل به کنار آب تا پل میجست *****  دیوانه پا برهنه از آب گذشت

----------


## javadfathi

خیلی ممنون....

پس زیست رو اول از کتاب بخونم بعد نکته ترکیبی..

میگم حدود چند ساعت در روز درس خوبه؟؟؟

و نظرتون درمورد فیزیک و ریاضی چیه؟؟؟ اونو که عقب هستم دیگه...خیلی

----------


## علی سلیمانی

شما در ابتدا زیست رو از کتاب درسی مطالعه کنید البته اگر مشکل آموزشی دارید میتونید از کتابهای کمک آموزشی استفاده کنید اما نکته ترکیبی مطالعه نکنید و تیت تالیفی و یا سراسریی که نکن=ته ترکیبی داره رو حل نکنید .
سپس  بار دوم کتابها رو با نکته ترکیبی مطالعه کنید.وتست های کنکورهای سراسری سال 80 تا 90 رو چه داخل و چه خارخ از کشور رو کامل حل کنید و تستهای سال 90 تا 92 رو بذارید خرداد به عنوان آزمون جامع بزنید.
در درس ریاضی و فیزیک اگر مشکل آموزشی دارید حتما از یک کتاب مناسب کمک آموزشی استفاده و مبحثی مطالعه کنید.اگر هم وقت کافی ندارید میتونیدیکی از این 2 راه رو استفاده کنی :
1) هفته ای 1 دفترچه سوال آزمون های سراسری را از سال 80انتخاب و حل کنید . اگر پاسخ رو بلد بودید که هیچی در غیر اینصورت سراغ اون مبحثی که ازش تست طراحی شده برید و نکتات لازم رو بخونید طوری که قانع بشید چرا جواب این سوال شده مثلا گزینه 2 ( چرا نشده 1 ؟ ) 
2) فصلهایی که براتون آسونتر و پر سوال تر هست رو انتخاب و مطالعه کنید .
البته پیشنهاد میکنم حتما ریاضی دوره راهنمایی و اول دبیرستان رو نه دقیق اما کلی یک بار مطالعه و رفع اشکال کنید.

----------


## Silence

سلام. من سوم تجربی ام، و تا الان با برنامه مدرسه درس ها رو پیش رفتم و کنکوری نخوندم و تست نزدم، به نظرتون تا عید همین امسال تخصصی های سوم رو تموم کنم بعد عید کنکوری کار کنم و ریاضی و فیزیک چهارم رو تا اردبیهشت ماه هر جا که رسیدم کار کنم، تابستون هم پایه کار کنم! نظرتون چیه؟

یه سوال در مورد داروسازی! این رشته هم اگه مثل پزشکی طرح بری دیگه سربازی نمی ری؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما دوست عزیز 
به نظر بنده شما الان تمام تمرکزت رو بذار روی مطالب سال سوم و سال سوم رو دقیق و مفید یاد بگیر و بیشتر نمونه سوالات امتحانی حل کن تا دستت پر بشه .در تابستان هم میتونی سال دوم رو مطالعه ( همچنین سال اول و مشکلات پایه ای رو بر طرف کنی ) و سوم رو هم مرور کنی و تست بزنی و یا یه پیش خوانی روی بعضی از دروس پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی.
الان دبیرستانی وار بخون و از حالت خودت خارج نشو و جوگیر کنکور نشو. فراموش نکن شما هنوز دانش آموز هستی پس به فکر افزایش معل باش تا بعد از امتحانات.
البته با سایر مشاور ها هم میتونی مشورت کنی چون این عزیزان هم نظرات خودشون رو دارن

----------


## علی سلیمانی

شما میتونی سوالات نظام وظیفه ای خودتون رو از طریق 2 راه حل زیر بپرسید.چون بنده کارت معافیت پزشکی دارم پیگیرش نبودم . 
 سامانه تلفن گويا به _شماره_ ۰۹۶۸۰ و پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان _وظيفه_ عمومي به نشاني پایگاه اطلاع رسانی پلیس - صفحه اصلي

----------


## ali761

با سلام.من دانش آموز دوم تجربی منطقه ی 3 هستم میخام واسه کنکور درس بخونم  با اینکه درسم خوبه اما یکی دوتا از معلم ها میگن تا پزشکی خیلی فاصله  داری البته من به صورت حرفه ای شطرنجم دنبالم  میکنم و وقت زیادی ندارم  واسه درس خوندن به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟رو چه درس هایی تمرکز کنم؟از کدوم  کتابا بخونم؟البته من پس از نیمسال اول آزمون قلم چی سال قبلو اینگونه زدم البته تو خونه
درس           تعداد سوال                 در  مدت (دقیقه)              درصد                   توضیحات
ادبیات               10                               6                               90          فقط کتابو با جزوه ی معلم خوندم
عربی                   10                              14                             50         جزوه ی معلم +عربی محوری گاج(بدون تست هایش)
معارف                  10                           7                                   53          فقط جاهایی که معلم گفته بود نه کل کتاب
زبان                     10                            5                                 100       کتاب+خط سفید
ریاضی                   30                         45                                70            جزوه ی معلم +گاج سفید
هندسه                10                           20                                  60         جزوه ی معلم
فیزیک                   30                              45                                74         جزوه ی معلم+نشر الگو فقط قسمت آموزش
شیمی                  30                             28                                  65         جزوه ی معلم+جزوه ی معلم های دیگر ی که از اینترنت دانلود کردم  با تست های تمرینی کمی که زدم
زیست                   20                             15                                  45              فقط کتاب

----------


## ali761

با سلام.من دانش آموز دوم تجربی منطقه ی 3 هستم میخام واسه کنکور درس بخونم  با اینکه درسم خوبه اما یکی دوتا از معلم ها میگن تا پزشکی خیلی فاصله  داری البته من به صورت حرفه ای شطرنجم دنبالم  میکنم و وقت زیادی ندارم  واسه درس خوندن به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟رو چه درس هایی تمرکز کنم؟از کدوم  کتابا بخونم؟البته من پس از نیمسال اول آزمون قلم چی سال قبلو اینگونه زدم البته تو خونه
درس              تعداد سوال                    در  مدت (دقیقه)                    درصد                        توضیحات
ادبیات                  10                                 6                                    90            فقط کتابو با جزوه ی معلم خوندم
عربی                      10                               14                                     50         جزوه ی معلم +عربی محوری گاج(بدون تست هایش)
معارف                      10                                7                                      53          فقط جاهایی که معلم گفته بود نه کل کتاب
زبان                         10                                 5                                     100       کتاب+خط سفید
ریاضی                     30                               45                                    70            جزوه ی معلم +گاج سفید
هندسه                     10                                 20                                  60         جزوه ی معلم
فیزیک                        30                                  45                                  74         جزوه ی معلم+نشر الگو فقط قسمت آموزش
شیمی                      30                                  28                                    65         جزوه ی معلم+جزوه ی معلم های دیگر ی که از اینترنت دانلود کردم  با تست های تمرینی کمی که زدم
زیست                      20                                 15                                     45              فقط کتاب

----------


## karen

با عرض سلام و خسه نباشید خدمت اقای سلیمانی.
من اصالتا اهل استان فارس  هستم.اما 8 ساله تو کیش زندگی میکنم.معدل نهاییم 15/75 بوده.رشته ی ریاضی  .و من دخترم.پدرم گفتن باید یا شیراز یا تهران یا اصفهان قبول بشم وگرنه  همین کیش میفرستمت دانشگاه. کیش براادامه تحصیل اصلا خوب نست،علاوه بر این  من فعالیت های (فوتسال)دیگه ای میکنم که چون کیش محدوده نمیشه پیشرفت کرد و  حتما باید یه شهر بزرگ برم شیراز و اصفهان شهرهای خوبی هستن ،من چون در  منطقه 3 بودم احتمال قبولیم تو شیراز بیشتره اما من دوست دارم یکی از  دانشگاه های تهرران درس بخونم.تا چند وقت پیش دوست داشتم نفت بخونم اما چون  دخترم همه توصیه میکنن این کارو نکنم.الانم هفته ای 35 ساعت میخونم(میدونم  کمه).من ادم انعطاف پدیری هستم میتونم از همه چیز خوشم بیاد و با عشق کار  کنم.البته دوست دارم درکنار هرکاری که میکنم تدریس هم بکنم،عاشق درس دادنم.
حالا  توصیه شما چیه؟؟ساعت درس خوندنم رو چه قدر افزایش بدم؟چه رشته ای  بخونم؟برا دانشگاه های تهران چه رتبه ای لازمه؟هر درس رو په قدر بزنم؟

----------


## sahoo

با عرض سلام
من واقعا نمیدونم دقیقا باید چیکار کنم!
و این حالت بدترین حالت ممکنه.....
سال سوم ریاضی هستم ...
یکسری میگن تست کار کن
یکسری میگن فقط تشریحی 
یکسری میگن جفتش و .............خیلی نظرات دیگه
برای این که یه شخص رتبه زیر 1000 بیاره دقیقا از سال سوم باید چیکار کنه؟؟؟

----------


## ali761

با سلام.من دانش آموز دوم تجربی منطقه ی 3 هستم میخام واسه کنکور درس بخونم   با اینکه درسم خوبه اما یکی دوتا از معلم ها میگن تا پزشکی خیلی فاصله   داری البته من به صورت حرفه ای شطرنجم دنبالم  میکنم و وقت زیادی ندارم   واسه درس خوندن به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟رو چه درس هایی تمرکز کنم؟از کدوم   کتابا بخونم؟البته من پس از نیمسال اول آزمون قلم چی سال قبلو اینگونه زدم  البته تو خونه
درس              تعداد                                       سوال                                                  در  مدت (دقیقه)                                             درصد                                                                         توضیحات
  ادبیات                                                               10                                                                      6                                                                             90
                                                            فقط کتابو با جزوه ی معلم خوندم
عربی                                                                      10                                                                  14                                                                             50
                                           جزوه ی معلم +عربی محوری گاج(بدون  تست هایش)
معارف                                                                 10                                                               7                                                                                        53                                                      فقط  جاهایی که معلم گفته بود نه  کل کتاب
زبان                                                                   10                                                           5                                                                                      100       کتاب+خط سفید
ریاضی                     30                               45                                     70            جزوه ی معلم +گاج سفید
هندسه                     10                                 20                                  60         جزوه ی معلم
فیزیک                        30                                  45                                   74         جزوه ی معلم+نشر الگو فقط قسمت  آموزش
شیمی                      30                                  28                                     65         جزوه ی معلم+جزوه ی معلم های دیگر ی  که از اینترنت دانلود کردم  با تست های تمرینی کمی که زدم
زیست                      20                                 15                                     45              فقط کتاب

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما *ali761*
پاسخ سوال شما :
شما زیاد درگیر کنکور نباش و به عنوان یک دانش آموز با مسایل برخورد کن سعی کن علاوه بر کتابهای سال دوم تجربی سالهای اول وحتی دوره راهنمایی رو هم با دقت کامل بخونی و مشکلات پایه ای خودت رو برطرف کنی .
در دروس زیست -شیمی - ریاضی و فیزیک میتونی از کتابهایی که یه کم از محدوه فراتر رفتن و حوالی المپیاد میچرخن مثل انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کنی . 
ادبیات : گاچ سبز یا کلک معلم ساجدی
عربی : گاج سبز و یا ایاد فیلی مبتکران ( عربی به زبان ساده { جهت مطالعه بیشتر }
دین و زندگی : ( لازم نمیبینم کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه کتی ) گاج -مهر و ماه - خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدید ) - نشر الگو
زبان : نشر تاجیک - مبتکران -خط سفید -شبقره - فرهنگ هادی 
زیست شناسی : فاطمی - رزمندگان اسلام - کالج - نگرش روز ( تالیف بنده - البته زیست 1 رو تهیه کنید)
شیمی : مبتکران - گاج - تخته سیاه - کالج - مهر و ماه 
فیزیک و فیزیک: فاطمی - ژرف اندیشان - منتشران -نوبل - رمزینه ( برای کسانی که مشکل آموزشی دارند ) - نشر الگو (برآیند یا انرژی اتمی ) - کوله پشتی - گاج - کانون فرهنگی آموزش - خوشخوان ( داوطلبانی که قوی هستند )

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*karen* سلام بر شما 
پاسخ سوال شما :آب دریا را اگر نتوان کشید **** هم به قدر تشنگی باید چشید
زیاد خوندن مهم نیست بلکه خوب خوندن مهمه . هستند کسایی که با روزی 4 ساعت هم نتیجه گرفتن.
ولی اگه بخواهیم با رنج عددی این موضوع رو بیان کنین شما میتونی ساعت مطالعه رو به 8 ساعت الی 9 ساعت هم برسونی چگونه ؟
روزی 5 ال 10 دقیقه به مجموع ساعاتت اضافه کن .
رشته ای باید بری که علاقه داری و من نمیدونم علاقه شما چیه . همه ی رشته ها خوب و عالی هستن در صورتی که نسبت بهشون علاقه داشته باشی.دانشگاه تهران حدودا رتبه زیر 100 - 150 کشوری میگیره و دقیق نمیشه گفت جون سال به سال فرق میکنه برای درصد هم باید گفت بستگی به دانشگاه ت داره .مثلا میشه گفت برای تهران میانگین درصد میتونه بالای 75 باشه.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام کاربر گرامی *sahoo*
پاسخ سوال شما : 
در درس هایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک ابتدا باید درس رو به طور کامل فهمید و درک کرد .شما ابتدا مشکلات پایه ای خودتون رو بر طرف کنید سپس فصل های قبلی مرتبط با اون رو یه نگاه بندازید مثلا اگر احتما سال سوم ر و دارید میخونید قبلش فصل 7 سال دوم رو مطالعه کنید.
سعی کنید تا جایی که امکان داره نمونه سوالات مختلف امتحانی حل کنید و دنبال تست زدن نرید تا زمانی که مشکل شما در حل نمونه سوالات حل بشه . 
مجوز ورود شما به مرحله ی تست زنی حل نونه سوالات زیاد هست.سپس سراغ تست برید . اما نه هر تستی . 
سعی کنید در ابتدا تست های تالیفی فقط یک کتاب ( مولف ) رو بزنید چون هر مواف روش خاص خودش رو داره .بعد از حل چندین سوال تالیفی سراغ تست های سراسری و آزاد برید.
توصیه میکنم تا مطلب رو کامل و درست و حسابی یاد نگرفتید دنبال راه های خلاصه نرید.

----------


## mahsa92

من برنامه هفته اول  شمارو از سایتتون برداشتم.اما شرایطم جوریه که نمیتونم توی یه هفته همه درس ها رو با هم جلو ببرم برام سخته دوست دارم یه روز بشینم یه درس رو کامل کار کنم.فرداش یه درس دیگه و...
و اینکه نمیخوام صد درصد ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی رو کار کنم
رشتمم تجربیه
هدفمم شیراز ! هر رشته ای که بود فقط شیراز!
رتبه های زیر ده هزار میخواد میدونم هر درسیو میخوام چند درصد بزننم
چجوری برنامه شمارو با هدف خودم جلو ببرم؟
مثلا من از حفظ کردن تاریخ ادبیات و لغت و املا برای ادبیات متنفرم.زبان فارسی هم سخته برام! فقط میخوام قرابت و ارایه بزنم.اما میدونم درصد بالایی کسب نمیکنم
شدیدا محتاج کمک ام!
-
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام *mahsa92*
این روش که شما در طول روز فقط یک کتاب رو بخونید مورد قبول ت=نیست چون ذهن و جسم خسته میشه .
شما میتونی 2 درس اختصاصی و 1 درس عمومی مطالعه کنی . 
حجم برنامه ریزی بنده تقریبا کمه اما حتما به اون روشی که گفته شده اجرا کنید و حتما دروس زیست  و شیمی رو بطور کامل کنید.
البته در ریاضیات و فیزیک میتونی فقط مباحث مهم و آسون و پرسوال رو انتخاب و مطالعه کنی.
.اگر هم وقت کافی ندارید میتونیدیکی از این 2 راه رو استفاده کنی :
1) هفته ای 1 دفترچه سوال آزمون های سراسری را از سال 80انتخاب و حل کنید .  اگر پاسخ رو بلد بودید که هیچی در غیر اینصورت سراغ اون مبحثی که ازش تست  طراحی شده برید و نکتات لازم رو بخونید طوری که قانع بشید چرا جواب این  سوال شده مثلا گزینه 2 ( چرا نشده 1 ؟ ) 
2) فصلهایی که براتون آسونتر و پر سوال تر هست رو انتخاب و مطالعه کنید .
البته پیشنهاد میکنم حتما ریاضی دوره راهنمایی و اول دبیرستان رو نه دقیق اما کلی یک بار مطالعه و رفع اشکال کنید.

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام خسته نباشید
ببخشید آقای سلیمانی من هم  استرس زیاد دارم (که بیشترش ترس از شکست و تحقیر شدن هست) و هم دقتم خیلی پایین و این موجب افت معدلم شده به طوری که تو امتحان ریاضی2+4=2 نوشتم و روی مسئله که تعداد فرزند 3داده بود تو حل مسائل3گرفتم و جواب غلط تو فیزیکم 2×10=5 نوشتم از زدن تست های زیستم میترسم و وقتی هم که میخوام هنوز تو خونه تست زی کنم دست هام یخ میکنه و البته وسواس مطالعه هم دارم و هرچی میخونم انگار چیزی نخوندم

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام *صبوادلا*
خسته نباشید. امکانش هست بگید در چه مقطعی در حال تحصیلی هستید ؟
معدلتون چنده ؟
از چه منابعی استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## karen

> *karen* سلام بر شما 
> پاسخ سوال شما :آب دریا را اگر نتوان کشید **** هم به قدر تشنگی باید چشید
> زیاد خوندن مهم نیست بلکه خوب خوندن مهمه . هستند کسایی که با روزی 4 ساعت هم نتیجه گرفتن.
> ولی اگه بخواهیم با رنج عددی این موضوع رو بیان کنین شما میتونی ساعت مطالعه رو به 8 ساعت الی 9 ساعت هم برسونی چگونه ؟
> روزی 5 ال 10 دقیقه به مجموع ساعاتت اضافه کن .
> رشته ای باید بری که علاقه داری و من نمیدونم علاقه شما چیه . همه ی رشته ها خوب و عالی هستن در صورتی که نسبت بهشون علاقه داشته باشی.دانشگاه تهران حدودا رتبه زیر 100 - 150 کشوری میگیره و دقیق نمیشه گفت جون سال به سال فرق میکنه برای درصد هم باید گفت بستگی به دانشگاه ت داره .مثلا میشه گفت برای تهران میانگین درصد میتونه بالای 75 باشه.


ممنون از راهنمایی تون .اگه درست فهمیده باشم اگه همه ی درسا رو 75 درصد بزنم تهران قبولم دیگه با توجه به اینکه منطقه 3 هستم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ببخشید برا 75 درصد زدن از هر 10 تست باید چندتا شو بزنم؟چه مباحثی رو بیشتر بخونم؟واقعا ممنونم ،واقعا نیازمند به این طور اطلاعات دقیق هستم.

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (41):  نظرتون چیه 2 ماه آخر رو بگذاریم واسه جمع بندی آخه خرداد باز بساط این امتحان های مدرسه و تشریح و اثبات و ... پهن میشه  :Y (557):  اصلا یی وضعی میشه !

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام *karen*
شما اگه تقریبا از هر درس 7 الی 8 سوال رو بزنید ( از 10 تا ) میشه 70- 80.
اون مباحث رو خودتون باید با توجه به سطح علمی تون پیدا کنید . مثلا من میخوام بگم مشتق خوب شاید برای یکی آسان و برای یکی سخت باشه .

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام*mehran34*
شما هر هفته درسی رو که میخونید هفته های قبلی رو مرور کنید تا هم از ذهن بیرون نرن و هم تسط پیدا کنید.
مطلب بخونید و برید و چیزی یاد نگیرید فایده نداره . سعی کنید علاوه بر خرداد الانم مرور کامل داشته باشید

----------


## nahid

با سلام اقاي سليماني من منطقه 3  با معدل زير 14 هستم.اگه يه درس عمومي 100%بزنم+بقيه درس ها بالاي 70 ميتونم دندون تهران يا بينايي سنجي قبول بشم  روزانه دانشگاه تهران يا شهيد بهشتي؟

----------


## ali761

سلام بر شما *ali761*
پاسخ سوال شما :
شما زیاد درگیر کنکور نباش و به عنوان یک دانش آموز با مسایل برخورد کن سعی  کن علاوه بر کتابهای سال دوم تجربی سالهای اول وحتی دوره راهنمایی رو هم  با دقت کامل بخونی و مشکلات پایه ای خودت رو برطرف کنی .
در دروس زیست -شیمی - ریاضی و فیزیک میتونی از کتابهایی که یه کم از محدوه  فراتر رفتن و حوالی المپیاد میچرخن مثل انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کنی . 
ادبیات : گاچ سبز یا کلک معلم ساجدی
عربی : گاج سبز و یا ایاد فیلی مبتکران ( عربی به زبان ساده { جهت مطالعه بیشتر }
دین و زندگی : ( لازم نمیبینم کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه کتی ) گاج -مهر و ماه - خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدید ) - نشر الگو
زبان : نشر تاجیک - مبتکران -خط سفید -شبقره - فرهنگ هادی 
زیست شناسی : فاطمی - رزمندگان اسلام - کالج - نگرش روز ( تالیف بنده - البته زیست 1 رو تهیه کنید)
شیمی : مبتکران - گاج - تخته سیاه - کالج - مهر و ماه 
فیزیک و فیزیک: فاطمی - ژرف اندیشان - منتشران -نوبل - رمزینه ( برای کسانی  که مشکل آموزشی دارند ) - نشر الگو (برآیند یا انرژی اتمی ) - کوله پشتی -  گاج - کانون فرهنگی آموزش - خوشخوان ( داوطلبانی که قوی هستند ) 						
ببخشید که دوباره مزاحم شدم.من الان باید همه جای دین و زندگی رو بخونم؟یعنی آیه هارو حفظ کنم و خط به خط به متن واسه کنکور  مسلط شم یا این کارارو تو سال چهارم انجام بدم؟اگه آیه هارو حفظ نکنم و فقط معنیشو یا د بگیرم هم چنین جاهایی رو که معلم گفته بخونم می تونم تو امتحانای مدرسه 20بگیرم ولی آزمونای تستی بیش از 50 نمی تونم بزنم همین مشکلو تو ادبیات هم دارم. یعنی کلا درس هارو واسه یادگرفتنو و نمره بخونم؟ اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## Mehran93071

یک مرور کوچک که مثلا چند تا تست ازش بزنیم از مطالب قبل کفایت میکنه؟ و این مرور باید به چه نسبت باشه  :Yahoo (57):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*خانوم دكتر* 
  سلام. شما اگه عمومی ها رو بالای 75 و اختصاصی ها رو تقریبا بالای70 و زیست رو 80 الی 90 بزنید به راحتی امکانش هست
سلام*ali761*
شما روش اجرای دین و زندگی بنده که داخل سایتم هست رو گوش کنید ( فایل صوتی ) شما فعلا نکات ارتباطی نخون و به این شکا مطالعه کن :
آیه -معنی آیه - متن درس -آیه -معنی آیه ( تسلط بیشتر ) و پیام  آیه . تا کتابها رو کامل نخوندید پیام ترکیبی ( ارتباط ) نخونید . سعی کنید کد آیه (واژه مناسبی ) رو به عنوان کلید یاد بگیرید ( برای حفظ نکردن آیات ) ولی اگه حفظ بشن بهتره.
سلام*mehran34*
هر درس 50 نست در مرحله ی مطالعه .بعد از اتمام کتب تست های کنکور سال 80 تا 92 رو بزنید چه داخل و چه خارج از کشور . 
هر مطلبی رو که الان میخونید مراحل قبلی رو مرور کنید در روزهای بعد

----------


## صبوادلا

> سلام *صبوادلا*
> خسته نباشید. امکانش هست بگید در چه مقطعی در حال تحصیلی هستید ؟
> معدلتون چنده ؟
> از چه منابعی استفاده میکنید؟


سلام
سال سوم تجربی
معدلم امسال حدودا19.60
منابع ریاضی اغلب برای ریاضی تست های کنکور که احتمال 90 با بالا تابع 60 به بالا
برای فیزیک نشر الگو تست هاشو کار میکنم

----------


## javadfathi

سلام
میگم برای پزشکی یا دندان پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز
در صورتی که منطقه سه باشیم و اهواز هم جزو مناطق بومی مان باشد
تا چه رتبه ای نیاز است؟؟؟

----------


## benzslr

آقای سلیمانی می خواستم ببینم اگه درس های اختصای رو بالای 70 و درس های عمومی (بجز ادبیات 60 درصد) رو 85 بزنم آیا پزشکی شهید بهشتی قبولم؟ منطقه 2 - معدل 19.33
و یکی دیگه این که این حقیقت داره که اگه یه درسو تو کنکور 100 بزنیم دو درصد 100 منظور می شود؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلامjavadfathi در صورتی که جزو بوم و قطب و ناحیه شما باشد تقریبا رتبه زیر 300 منطقه

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلامbenzslr تخمین رتبه و دانشگاه بصورت پیش فرض هست و نمیشه دقیق پاسخگو بود پس دانش آموزان خواهش چنین سوالتی نپرسن.شما برای قبولی در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی باید ادبیات و دینی بالای 75 ( تقریبا ) باشه. واختصاصی ها هم همون حدود که گفتید. خیر 2 تا 100 لحاظ نمیشه ( تا حالا نشنیدم ) سلام صبوادلا شما برای کاهش استرس خود سعی کنید آب خیلی بخورید و واقع بین باشید .  کنکور و امتحانات رو باید آسان گرفت و از منابع مناسب استفاده کرد . اگر شما فیزیک بالای 60 میزنید از نشر الگو استفاده کنید در غیر اینصورت از ژرف اندیشان -فاطمی و......... که از پایه آموزش دادن استفاده کنید. متاسفانه برخی از دانش آموزان در آزمون دچار سردر گمی میشن و استرس زیاد باعث خراب شدن آزمونشون میشه چون تسلط کافی روی سوالات ندارند و با دیدن یک سوال سخت دست و پای خودشون رو گم میکنند. پسعی کنید در منزل قبل از هر آزمون چند بار از خودتون امتحان بگیرید و شرایط آزمون رو برای خودتون بازسازی کنید تا از استرستون کاهش بده . در درس زیست ابتدا متن کتاب درسی رو با دقت مطالعه و سپس بدنبال تستهای خط به خط برید و بعد از تسلط بر مباحث کلیه کتابها اعم از سال دوم -سوم و.... تست تالیفی کار و نکات ترکیبیث رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## ali761

سلام بر شما *ali761*
پاسخ سوال شما :
شما زیاد درگیر کنکور نباش و به عنوان یک دانش آموز با مسایل برخورد کن سعی   کن علاوه بر کتابهای سال دوم تجربی سالهای اول وحتی دوره راهنمایی رو هم   با دقت کامل بخونی و مشکلات پایه ای خودت رو برطرف کنی .
در دروس زیست -شیمی - ریاضی و فیزیک میتونی از کتابهایی که یه کم از محدوه   فراتر رفتن و حوالی المپیاد میچرخن مثل انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کنی . 
ادبیات : گاچ سبز یا کلک معلم ساجدی
عربی : گاج سبز و یا ایاد فیلی مبتکران ( عربی به زبان ساده { جهت مطالعه بیشتر }
دین و زندگی : ( لازم نمیبینم کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه کتی ) گاج -مهر و ماه - خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدید ) - نشر الگو
زبان : نشر تاجیک - مبتکران -خط سفید -شبقره - فرهنگ هادی 
زیست شناسی : فاطمی - رزمندگان اسلام - کالج - نگرش روز ( تالیف بنده - البته زیست 1 رو تهیه کنید)
شیمی : مبتکران - گاج - تخته سیاه - کالج - مهر و ماه 
فیزیک و فیزیک: فاطمی - ژرف اندیشان - منتشران -نوبل - رمزینه ( برای کسانی   که مشکل آموزشی دارند ) - نشر الگو (برآیند یا انرژی اتمی ) - کوله پشتی -   گاج - کانون فرهنگی آموزش - خوشخوان ( داوطلبانی که قوی هستند ) 						
باز هم سلام بازحمت های ما؟میخاستم بدونم خوبه یا لازمه که من تو یکی ازموسسات مثل قلم چی شرکت کنم و میزان پیشرفتم و بسنجم؟و اگه میشه درسایتتون برای مطالعه غیر کنکوری دروس (فهمیدن و سپردن به حافظه ی بلند مدتو تست زدن و...)لینک بذارین.ممنون انشاالله بازم مزاحم میشم

----------


## ali761

هم چنین میشه بفرمایید واسه درس ها چه نوع تست هایی باید زد و چه نوع نه؟و همچنین کی باید این تست هارو زد؟مثلا برای زیست میگن بهتر تست تالیفی نزنیم و فقط تست های کنکور... آیا این درسته؟بازم ممنون

----------


## صبوادلا

> سلام
> سال سوم تجربی
> معدلم امسال حدودا19.60
> منابع ریاضی اغلب برای ریاضی تست های کنکور که احتمال 90 با بالا تابع 60 به بالا
> برای فیزیک نشر الگو تست هاشو کار میکنم


پس من چی؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام صبوادلا  شما برای کاهش استرس خود سعی کنید آب خیلی بخورید و واقع بین باشید . کنکور و امتحانات رو باید آسان گرفت و از منابع مناسب استفاده کرد . اگر شما فیزیک بالای 60 میزنید از نشر الگو استفاده کنید در غیر اینصورت از ژرف اندیشان -فاطمی و......... که از پایه آموزش دادن استفاده کنید. متاسفانه برخی از دانش آموزان در آزمون دچار سردر گمی میشن و استرس زیاد باعث خراب شدن آزمونشون میشه چون تسلط کافی روی سوالات ندارند و با دیدن یک سوال سخت دست و پای خودشون رو گم میکنند. پسعی کنید در منزل قبل از هر آزمون چند بار از خودتون امتحان بگیرید و شرایط آزمون رو برای خودتون بازسازی کنید تا از استرستون کاهش بده . در درس زیست ابتدا متن کتاب درسی رو با دقت مطالعه و سپس بدنبال تستهای خط به خط برید و بعد از تسلط بر مباحث کلیه کتابها اعم از سال دوم -سوم و.... تست تالیفی کار و نکات ترکیبیث رو مطالعه کنید.  ali761  سلام. چشم .موسسات رو در اینجا نمیتونم بگم ولی آزمون سنجش خوبه ادبیات و عربی و زبان و شیمی و زمین فرقی نداره زیست ابتدا آزاد و یا سراسری تالیقی که نکته ترکیبی نداره ریاضی و فیزیک کنکوری ها تالیفی دیگه از الان نزنن دین و زندگی هم ابتدا تالیقی بعدا سراسری

----------


## صبوادلا

آقای سلیمانی من بیشتر این روش هارو امتحان کردم ولی جواب نداده در واقع استرس من ترس از شکست هست از سوالات نمیترسم و تو خونه خیلی خوب جواب میدم و درصد فیزیکم تو خونه بالای 60 اما تو آزمون ها به شدت افت میکنم و ....

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام میگم به نظرتون امسال مدرسه مهم هست ؟ به نظرتون خوبه تا حدی که میشه نریم؟آخه دوستام که نمیان پیشرفت کردن  :Yahoo (57):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

صبوادلا   شما میتونی از کتاب چگونه در امتحانات موفق شویم دومینیک ابران استفتده کنی.  واقع بین باش شما در صورت امکان سعی کن با بنده تماس بگیرید .   mehran34 سلام . شما در منزل درسها را مطالعه و پرسش های خود را از معلم بپرسید .حتما باید برید کلاس خوصوصی پول بدید؟؟؟ خوب از همین معامهای عزیز مدارس استفاده کنید .خیر بنده قبوا ندارم غیر حضوری بردارید.

----------


## nahid

> آقای سلیمانی من بیشتر این روش هارو امتحان کردم ولی جواب نداده در واقع استرس من ترس از شکست هست از سوالات نمیترسم و تو خونه خیلی خوب جواب میدم و درصد فیزیکم تو خونه بالای 60 اما تو آزمون ها به شدت افت میکنم و ....


از اقاي سليماني عذر ميخوام بخاطر جوابم ولي در طب سنتي استرس ناشي از سردي هست سعي كن غذا هاي سرد نخوري .روزي يه يلوان شربت عسل بخور
 ببين خوب ميشي يا نه

----------


## علی سلیمانی

متشکر م

----------


## karen

اقای سلیمانی ببخشید یه سوال شاید مسخره به نظر بیاد اما من اصلا استرس کنکور ندارم ،واقعا هیچی!!!!!!!!!!این بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مسخرتر از همه اینه که من خیلی میخوابم.سال های گدشته اصلا ظهر ها نمیخوابیدم یا اگه میخوابیدم نیم ساعت.شب ها 12 خواب بودم خیلی از صبح ها هم 4 صبح بیدار میشدم.اما امسال بعضی شب ها 12 میخوابم بعضی شب ها هم 1-2-3 صبح ها دیر بیدار میشم تو مدرسه هم خوابم.خواب نیم روزم هم 2 ساعت یا بیش تره حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هیچ بیماری نداشتم تا حالا،تا قبل از پیش دانشگاهی ورزش حرفه ای میکردم.فقط کم خونی دارم.

----------


## Baaraan

باسلام.من سوم ریاضی هستم مشکلم با برنامه ریزیه که فرضا توی برنامه ام مشخص کنم امروز فیزیک 3ساعت فلان مبحثو بخونم یا فقط مباحث رو مشخص کنم برای یک روز یا یک هفته؟وقتی ساعتو مشخص میکنم کیفیت درس خوندن میاد پایین وقتی زمان نامشخصه هم به بقیه کارام نمیرسم و ساعتها رو یه مبحثم.میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ali761

با سلام.من دانش آموز دوم تجربی منطقه ی 3 هستم میخام واسه کنکور درس بخونم    با اینکه درسم خوبه اما یکی دوتا از معلم ها میگن تا پزشکی خیلی فاصله    داری البته من به صورت حرفه ای شطرنجم دنبالم  میکنم و وقت زیادی ندارم    واسه درس خوندن به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟رو چه درس هایی تمرکز کنم؟از کدوم    کتابا بخونم؟البته من پس از نیمسال اول آزمون قلم چی سال قبلو اینگونه زدم   البته تو خونه
درس              تعداد                                       سوال                                                   در  مدت (دقیقه)                                              درصد                                                                          توضیحات
  ادبیات                                                                10                                                                      6                                                                               90
                                                            فقط کتابو با جزوه ی معلم خوندم
عربی                                                                       10                                                                  14                                                                               50
                                           جزوه ی معلم +عربی محوری گاج(بدون  تست هایش)
معارف                                                                 10                                                                7                                                                                          53                                                      فقط   جاهایی که معلم گفته بود نه  کل کتاب
زبان                                                                    10                                                           5                                                                                        100       کتاب+خط سفید
ریاضی                     30                               45                                      70            جزوه ی معلم +گاج سفید
هندسه                     10                                 20                                  60         جزوه ی معلم
فیزیک                        30                                  45                                    74         جزوه ی معلم+نشر الگو فقط قسمت   آموزش
شیمی                      30                                  28                                      65         جزوه ی معلم+جزوه ی معلم های دیگر  ی  که از اینترنت دانلود کردم  با تست های تمرینی کمی که زدم
زیست                      20                                 15                                     45              فقط کتاب 						سلام بر شما *ali761*
پاسخ سوال شما :
شما زیاد درگیر کنکور نباش و به عنوان یک دانش آموز با مسایل برخورد کن سعی  کن علاوه بر کتابهای سال دوم تجربی سالهای اول وحتی دوره راهنمایی رو هم  با دقت کامل بخونی و مشکلات پایه ای خودت رو برطرف کنی .
در دروس زیست -شیمی - ریاضی و فیزیک میتونی از کتابهایی که یه کم از محدوه  فراتر رفتن و حوالی المپیاد میچرخن مثل انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کنی . 
ادبیات : گاچ سبز یا کلک معلم ساجدی
عربی : گاج سبز و یا ایاد فیلی مبتکران ( عربی به زبان ساده { جهت مطالعه بیشتر }
دین و زندگی : ( لازم نمیبینم کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه کتی ) گاج -مهر و ماه - خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدید ) - نشر الگو
زبان : نشر تاجیک - مبتکران -خط سفید -شبقره - فرهنگ هادی 
زیست شناسی : فاطمی - رزمندگان اسلام - کالج - نگرش روز ( تالیف بنده - البته زیست 1 رو تهیه کنید)
شیمی : مبتکران - گاج - تخته سیاه - کالج - مهر و ماه 
فیزیک و فیزیک: فاطمی - ژرف اندیشان - منتشران -نوبل - رمزینه ( برای کسانی  که مشکل آموزشی دارند ) - نشر الگو (برآیند یا انرژی اتمی ) - کوله پشتی -  گاج - کانون فرهنگی آموزش - خوشخوان ( داوطلبانی که قوی هستند ) 						
بازم سلام الان یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که علاقم سطحیه یعنی یه موقع زیست رو دوس دارم یه موقعاز خوندنش متنفر میشم یا بعضی موقعه به ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی علاقه پیدا می کنم ولی بعدش پشیمون میشم.مثلا یه موقع تصمیم میگرم تغییر رشته بدم و مهندسی نفت یا مهندسی شیمی و... ولی بعدش پشیمون میشم.تو تجربی ام گاهی میخام دندون بخونم گاهی دارو گاهی هم پزشکی.استعداد تو ریاضی نسبت به زیست بیشتره ولی علاقم یه خورده کمتر.چیکار کنم؟تغییر رشته بدم؟تورو خدا کمک کنید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلامkaren استرس یک نعمت خدادای و خوبه که اگه کنترل بشه محرک هست . سعی کن شبها زود بخوابی و مواد لبنی و آب کمتر مصرف کنی . روزی 5 الی 10 دقیقه زودتر از خواب بیدار شو تا عادت کنی. البته فراموش نکن 8 ساعت خواب در شبانه روز مفیده . ظهر ها هم نیم ساعت خواب بسنده میکنه . از قرص سولفوریک اسید - جگر ( آب پز ) - اسفناج در وعده غذایی ت استفاده کن. ................................******************  **********************************...........سل  مBaaraan شما در طول هفته حجم برنامه ت رو مشخص کن مثلا بگو میخوام این هفته فصل 1 فیزیک3 رو بخونم. هر فصل رو با توجه به حجم فصل به تعداد جلساتی مثلا 4 جلسه تقسیم و 3 جلسه مطالعه و یک جلسه تست و تمرین کن.البته میتونی هر جلسه چند تا تست هم انجام بدی .از مطالعه یک فصل در یک روز خودداری کن ( در دروس فیزیک - ریاضیات و شیمی ) **************************************************  *************************** سلام ali761 شما هدف مشخص نداری و دارای تعادل عرضی هستی که تا سن 24 سالگی طبیعی هست اما بدون هدف با آرزو و وهم و خیال فرق داره و هدف محرک هست و شما رو پرتلاش و سر زنده میکنه. سعی کن در تعیین هدفت با افراد با تجربه مشورت کنی. رشته تجربی تقریبا یه رشته مادر هست . رشته دانشگاهی بستگی به هدف شما داره.

----------


## karen

سلام ،ممنون از کمک تون  اقای سلیمانی.

----------


## توسلی

سلام.
دانش آموز سال چهارم رشته انسانی هستم اگرم وقت داشته باشم میلی واسه خوندن ندارم وکنکور آزمایشی هم شرکت کردم توی درس فلسفه منطق زبان و دینی و عربی ضعیفم ضعفم تو دینی درک آیات هس بهم کمک کنید ی برنامه ریزی خوب میخوام ک بتونم ب درسای چهارمم برسم.
ممنون

----------


## علی سلیمانی

توسلی سلام ******  شاید این بی میلی شما مربوط به نداشتن هدف هست . سعی کن هدف واقعی رو بشناسی . از علل دیگر شاید ترس باشه یا شاید هم بیخیال .شاید با خودت میگی هنوز فرصت هست .... درسته از الان دیر نشده اما دیگه وقتشه که کم کم یا علی بگی و شروع به مطالعه کنی. امروز و فردا نکن و غافل نباش که : برو غافل مچر در چشمه ساران ***** که گر غافل چری غافل خوری تیر  در دروسی که احساس ضعف میکنی از کتابهای مناسب استفاده کن .  در دین و زندگی و درک آیات بیا و اول از همه متن کتاب درسی و معانی آیات و احادیث پیشوایان ( ع ) رو با دقت بخون .درسته که 75 درصد از آیات ( کم و بیش ) سوال میاد اما تا متن کتب درسی رو بلد نباشی آیه یاد گرفتن اشتباه بزرگی هست پس لبتدا متن درس رو بخوبی مطالعه کن. شما میتونی از برنامه ریزی سایت بنده استفاده کنی ( تبلیغ نیست ) شما در مرحلع بعدی بیا و آیات را بادقت مطالعه و پیام آیات مربوطه رو بخون نکات ارتباطی رو فعلا تا اتمام کتب مطالعه نکن. بعد از اتمام کتب یک بار دیگه دقیق درسها رو مطالعه و پیام آیات ترکیبی - ارتباطی رو  با دقت بخون. هر روز صبح قبل از مطالعه چند آیه از قرآن کریم مطالعه کن.

----------


## توسلی

سلام.
واسه دیدن برنامه ریزی شما باید کدوم صفحه برم؟؟؟

----------


## moozik

سلام.
من یه مشکل بزرگ دارم.
هدف مشخصی ندارم (البته در راه درس و رشته)
تمام معرفی رشته ها رو هم خوندم (البته رشته ریاضی) اما هیچ کدوم نظر من رو جلب نکرد!!
هر وقت به فکرش می افتم  اعصابم خرد میشه و انگیزه ی درس خوندنم رو از دست میدم(از اینکه برای چه هدفی دارم درس میخونم) :Y (667): 
لطفا بگین چجوری مشکلم رو حل کنم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

moozik سلام .روشهای تعیین هدف برای زندگی و دست یابی به آن  آیا کنترل زندگیتان در دستانتان است یا با شانس زندگی می کنید؟  اینکه چه می گویید مهم نیست، اینکه چه کاری می کنید مهم است!  یاد بگیرید چطور زندگی هدفمندتری داشته باشید!  آیا تا به حال به این فکر کرده اید که چرا اینجا هستید؟ منظورم این است که اگر هدفی نداشته باشید، پس چرا باید زندگی کنید؟  بین میلیون ها اسپرم شما تبدیل به انسان شدید. پس حتماً باید به دلیلی به این دنیا آمده باشید. بنابراین قطعاً برای زندگیتان هدفی دارید، اینطور نیست؟  یافتن هدف زندگی  با وجود اعجاب تولد ما، خیلی افراد بدون هیچ هدفی زندگی می کنند. از آنها بپرسید برنامه فردایشان چیست، می گویند، "نمی دانم". بپرسید سال دیگر چه می خواهند بکنند. می گویند، "هر کاری پیش آید" یا "باید ببینم چه می شود."  شما هدف زندگیتان را پیدا کرده اید؟  واقعیت این است که بیشتر مردم هدف زندگی خودشان را نمی دانند. به همین دلیل زندگیشان با شانس و تصادف پیش می رود، به چیزهایی می رسند که برایشان اتفاق بیفتد به جای اینکه خودشان آن اتفاق ها را ایجاد کنند.  مثل این می ماند که با طاس انداختن زندگی می کنند. یک آشنایی تصادفی، یک تماس تلفنی تصادفی، یک اتفاق تصادفی.  درنتیجه زندگی آنها هیچ معنا و مفهوم واقعی ندارد و با حس عدم قطعیت درمورد آینده همراه است.  هدف زندگی  اما همه آدم ها اینطور نیستند. برخی تاس را پرت می کنند روی زمین و لگدش می کنند. آنها دوست ندارند کسی با یک طاس مسخره زندگیشان را کنترل کند. می خواهند به هدف زندگی پی ببرند و سرنوشتشان را خودشان کنترل کنند و اینکار را با تنظم اهداف دقیق و خاص انجام می دهند.  پیدا کردن هدف زندگی به این افراد کمک می کند مطمئن شوند اعمالی که روزانه انجام می دهند به آنچه که نهایتاً در زندگی خود می خواهند منتهی می شود. این باعث می شود بتوانند زندگیشان را خودشان خلق کنند به جای اینکه نسبت به زندگی سایرین واکنش دهند.  هدف زندگی چیست؟  خوب، هدف زندگی چیست؟ از من نپرسید! من از کجا باید بدانم هدف زندگی شما چیست؟ پیدا کردن هدف زندگیتان کاری است که فقط از دست خودتان برمی آید.  هر فردی متفاوت است به همین دلیل اهداف ما از زندگی هم متفاوت هستند. آنچه اهمیت دارد این است که در زندگی هدف داشته باشید.  حقیقت ناراحت کننده این است که افراد برای پیدا کردن هدفشان تلاش می کنند اما خیلی از آنها هدفشان را پیدا نمی کنند. آدم ها معمولاً زندگی هایی تصادفی را می گذرانند، بدون اینکه واقعاً به جایی برسند.  این افراد به خاطر اینکه مفهوم و هدف ندارند، هیچ کنترلی بر زندگیشان پیدا نمی کنند. به همین دلیل در آخر با طاس انداختن زندگیشان را می گذرانند. تصادفی.  پیدا کردن هدف زندگی  پیدا کردن هدف زندگی لزوماً به این معنا نیست که همین حالا باید تصمیم بگیرید که می خواهید در زندگیتان چه بکنید. پیدا کردن هدف زندگی خیلی بیشتر از این چیزهاست.  مطمئناً پیدا کردن هدف زندگی چیزی است که می توانید بعنوان هدف غایی و نهاییتان روی آن کار کنید. اما زندگی باید همیشه پر از هدف های کوچک تر باشد که به زندگی هر روزتان جهت بدهد.  بعنوان مثال، اگر می خواستید ورزش را شروع کنید، همین به زندگی شما هدف می دهد. شما برای خودتان یک هدف یعنی ورزش کردن را تعیین کرده اید و به همین ترتیب کارهایی که در آینده می کنید نسبت به همین هدف و دست یافتن به آن انجام می شوند.  تمرین هدف  اما خیلی مهم است که اهدافتان خاص و مشخص باشند. پس همین که بگویید می خواهید ورزش کنید کافی نیست. بهتر است بگویید می خواهید 4 روز در هفته به مدت 30 دقیقه بادوچرخه ثابت ورزش کنید. این به شما می گوید که دقیقاً باید چه بکنید و باعث می شود بتوانید پیشرفتتان را کنترل کنید.  با این روش می توانید ببینید کاری که می کنید با آنچه که می خواهید مطابقت دارد یا نه. این اهمیت زیادی دارد چون آنچه که می گویید مهم نیست، کارهایی که می کنید اهمیت دارد.  یک زندگی هدفمند  وقتی شروع کنید در بخش های خیلی کوچک زندگی هدفمندتر باشید مثل تعیین یک هدف و تلاش برای دست یافتن به آن، اتوماتیک وار به زندگیتان هدف می دهید و زندگی خواهید داشت که بسیار پرمفهوم تر خواهد بود.  این باعث می شود که به قسمت های بزرگتر زندگی بروید و این هدفمند بودن را در آنجا هم پیاده کنید تاجایی که کل زندگیتان هدفمند خواهد شد.  وقتی بتوانید هدفمند زندگی کنید، کنترل زندگیتان را در دست خود احساس خواهید کرد و درنتیجه بسیار شادتر خواهید بود.  هدف دوران کودکیتان را به خاطر دارید؟  اگر الان برای پیدا کردن هدف زندگیتان در تلاش هستید، نگران نباشید، شما تنها نیستید. فقط به خاطر اینکه الان نمی توانید به آن فکر کنید به این معنا نیست که هیچوقت این هدف را پیدا نخواهید کرد.  گفته می شود که انسان ها معمولاً در دوران کودکی هدف زندگی خود را پیدا می کنند. اما به خاطر والدین خود یا تردیدهای محدود کننده به خود، از آرزوهایشان باز می مانند و یک راه امن تر برای زندگی خود پیدا می کنند.  متاسفانه به این دلیل که آخر سر کاری در زندگیشان انجام می دهند که واقعاً دوست نداشته اند، از زندگی خود ارضاء نمی شوند احساس بی هدفی می کنند.  موفق ترین مردمان کسانی هستند که از همان کودکی می دانستند که از زندگی چه می خواهند. آنها یک آرزو داشتند و بدون توجه به آنچه دیگران می گویند، دنبالش رفتند. شاید مستقیم به شغل ایدآلشان نرسیدند اما آنقدر تلاش کرده اند تا بالاخره به آن دست یافته اند.  هدف دوران کودکی  شما در کودکی چه میخواستید؟ شما چه رویاهایی داشتید که به خاطر حرفی که ممکن است کسی گفته باشد از آنها دست کشیدید؟  هرچقدر هم که آن رویا احمقانه یا غیرممکن به  نظر برسد، ببینید آیا انجام آن باعث خوشحالیتان می شود؟ آیا این می تواند هدف زندگی شما باشد؟  وقت بگذارید و کمی به رویاهای دوران کودکی خود فکر کنید و اگر چیزی پیدا کردید که واقعاً دوست دارید انجام دهید و دنبالش بروید.  به این فکر نکنید که چطور باید سراغ آن بروید یا بقیه چه می گویند، فقط کافی است از آن بعنوان هدف زندگی خود استفاده کنید و بقیه چیزها خودش درست می شود.  4 قدم برای پیدا کردن هدف زندگی  1. اهدافی برای خودتان تعیین کنید: اهداف چیزهایی هستند که میخواهید به آنها برسید. اینها نیت ها و آرزوهای شما هستند.  2. مرحله عمل را تعیین کنید: برای رسیدن به آن اهداف باید چه کارهایی انجام دهید؟  3. رفتارتان را کنترل کنید: ببینید آیا واقعاً آنچه که باید را انجام می دهید؟  4. اعمالتان را کنترل کنید: آیا اعمالتان باعث به وقوع پیوستن اهدافتان می شوند؟ درصورت نیاز آنها را تغییر دهید.  انشالله که مفید باشه مقاله بالا

----------


## moozik

ممنون بابت توضیحات ولی شما هم دارید حرف خودم رو میزنید دیگه!! ( اینکه باید هدف داشت)
ولی بازم ممنون

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام آقای سلیمانی

ممنون میشم در مورد روش مناسب مطالعه هم بگید بخصوص درمورد زیست

باتشکر

----------


## علی سلیمانی

moozikسلام شما باید به علاقه های خودتون پایبند باشید بدونید که به چی علاقه دارید .همین .تعادل عرضی داشتن تا سن 24 طبیعی هست اما باید زود علایق و هدف ت رو مشخص کنی شما ببین به چه کاری دوست داری و هدفت از دید خودت چیه از به این دنیا اومدن.*********** سلام  صبوادلا  نحوه مطالعه درس زیت رو توی همین تاپیک چند بار گفتم وبقیه درسها هم همینطور.

----------


## moqol24

سلام بر همه 

من قلم چی شرکت می کنم و میانگین ترارم پایینه حدود 4700 و بالاتر هم نمی ره میشه کاری کرد ؟

در ضمن من حدودا به عنوان یک دانش آموزش رشته ریاضی که سال 93 قراره کنکور یدم باید چقدر در روز درس بخونم؟

برنامه ریزی خیلی خوبه ولی چرا من هر وقت برنامه ریزی می کنم بهش درستو درمون عمل نمی کنم ؟

نکنه مشکل ار منه؟ بازم تشکر

----------


## Masood11

> ممنون بابت توضیحات ولی شما هم دارید حرف خودم رو میزنید دیگه!! ( اینکه باید هدف داشت)
> ولی بازم ممنون


با عرض معذرت از آقای سلیمانی به خاطر اینکه دخالت میکنم!
نگا کن تو وقتی ندونی کجا میخای بری، میری ایستگاه قطار یا ترمینال یا ...؟
پس اول مقصدتو بشناس بعد برو سمتش!!
یه چیزیم بدون که بین اون چیزی که نوشتن با اون چیزی که هست ممکه کیلومترها اختلاف باشه!! هر چی باشه نمی تونن تو یه معرفی نامه بیان چالشا و هیجانات اون رشته رو بیان کنن!!
اگه امکاناتشو داری میتونی بری از کسایی که به واسطه‌ی اون رشته‌ها الان سر کارنو ببینی و بدونی چیکار میکنن و چقدر راضین!! شاید خوشت اومد!

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام. شما برنامه ریزی مناسبی نداری چون با اصول برنامه ریز ی آشنا نیستی البته هیچ برنامه ای 100 درصد اجرا نمیشه . تا حدودی من در اینجا اونها رو معرفی کرد . البته میتونی از بتده یا یک مشاور دیگه مشاوره بگیری . من تا جایی که بتونم مقالاتی رو در این سایت یا سایت هایی دیگه در مورد این موضوع میذارم.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام.Masood11 شما برنامه ریزی مناسبی نداری چون با اصول برنامه ریز ی آشنا نیستی البته هیچ برنامه ای 100 درصد اجرا نمیشه . تا حدودی من در اینجا اونها رو معرفی کرد . البته میتونی از بتده یا یک مشاور دیگه مشاوره بگیری . من تا جایی که بتونم مقالاتی رو در این سایت یا سایت هایی دیگه در مورد این موضوع میذارم.

----------


## r-nazary

این فکر منفی رو از ذهنتون دور کنید که هیچ رشته ای در ریاضی وجود نداره که شما به اون علاقه داشته باشید بالاخره یک رشته ای در ریاضی وجود داره که نظر شما حتی خیلی کم به خودش کم کنه.تصورما از یک رشته قبل از ورود به دانشگاه با بعدش خیلی متفاوته.خیلیا هستن که بعد ورود به یه رشته تازه متوجه میشن اصلا علاقه ای به اون رشته ندارن و چی فکر میکردنو چی شده.شاید این طرز فکر به خاطر ضعف شما در رشته ریاضی باشه بهتره این طرز فکر منفی رو از خودتون دور کنید و بیاید این دفعه با دقت رشته ها رو نگاه کنید و درموردشون تحقیق کنید وسواس به خرج ندید.

----------


## دانی

سلام
لطفا بگید واسه یه درصد خوب 50 به بالا تو فیزیک کنکور ریاضی ,چند تا منبع کافیه,من آبی قدیمی قلم چی دارم والگو واسه پیش, و یه الگو هم واسه فیزیک 3 ,کلا حدود 6000 تا تست تا کنکور کافیه?! یا باید تا کنکور بیشتر تست بزنم تا درصدم 50 به بالا بشه?! 
خواهش میکنم جواب بدید...!!!! Please...

----------


## ali761

ببخشید کی یه سایتی بلده که در مورد انواع رشته های ریاضی و تجربی توضیح داده و به انتخاب رشته کمک کرده باشه؟مثلا مهندشی نفت و علوم آزمایشگاهی رو توضیح داده باشه

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*دانی* 
  				سلام. اگر شما مشکل آموزش دارید میتونید از کتاب اتنشارات فاطمی و یا منتشران ( معلم را به خانه ببرید و یا ژرف اندیشان استفاده کنی ) اگه وقت کافی داری کتاب فیزیک رمزینه رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم . شما سعی کن اصلا تست تالیفی نزنی یا اگر هم میزنی از یک مولف بزن.
اگر درصدت بالای 60 هست از نشر الگو استفاده کن
**************************************************  ****************************
سلام*ali761*
شما میتونی به سایت ( میگنا ) و یا به کتاب فرصت برابر چاپ انتشارات سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه نمایید.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

سلام 

من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم رشته تجربی به نظر شما الان بچسبم به درس و در حد معدل 20 بخونم یا اینکه تستی کار کنم ؟؟

یعنی  فعلا فقط تشریحی کار کنم یا تست هم کار کنم ؟؟

نظر خودم اینه که الان معدل مهم نیست و در کنار اینکه معدل نسبتا متوسطی کسب کنم تست هم کار کنم نظر شما چیه ؟؟/

----------


## shervin

سلام
من خیلی استرس دارم نمیدونم چرا واسه همینم بعضی وقتا میگم گور بابای همه چی(عذر) واسه همینم یه مدت نمراتم بالاست یه مدت میاد پایین نمیدونم چرا استرس دارم ینی یه جوری بگم استرس نمیذاره جلوی پیشرفتمو میگیره

----------


## ali761

سلام محمدرضا جان منم مثل تو این سوالو پرسیدم اما اینگونه جواب گرفتم
با سلام.من دانش آموز دوم تجربی منطقه ی 3 هستم  میخام واسه کنکور درس بخونم    با اینکه درسم خوبه اما یکی دوتا از معلم ها  میگن تا پزشکی خیلی فاصله    داری البته من به صورت حرفه ای شطرنجم دنبالم   میکنم و وقت زیادی ندارم    واسه درس خوندن به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟رو چه  درس هایی تمرکز کنم؟از کدوم    کتابا بخونم؟البته من پس از نیمسال اول  آزمون قلم چی سال قبلو اینگونه زدم   البته تو خونه
درس              تعداد                                       سوال                                                    در  مدت (دقیقه)                                               درصد                                                                           توضیحات
  ادبیات                                                                 10                                                                      6                                                                                 90
                                                            فقط کتابو با جزوه ی معلم خوندم
عربی                                                                        10                                                                   14                                                                                50
                                           جزوه ی معلم +عربی محوری گاج(بدون  تست هایش)
معارف                                                                 10                                                                 7                                                                                            53                                                      فقط    جاهایی که معلم گفته بود نه  کل کتاب
زبان                                                                     10                                                           5                                                                                          100       کتاب+خط سفید
ریاضی                     30                               45                                       70            جزوه ی معلم +گاج سفید
هندسه                     10                                 20                                  60         جزوه ی معلم
فیزیک                        30                                  45                                     74         جزوه ی معلم+نشر الگو فقط قسمت    آموزش
شیمی                      30                                  28                                       65         جزوه ی معلم+جزوه ی معلم های  دیگر  ی  که از اینترنت دانلود کردم  با تست های تمرینی کمی که زدم
زیست                      20                                 15                                      45              فقط کتاب 						
سلام بر شما *ali761*
پاسخ سوال شما :
شما زیاد درگیر کنکور نباش و به عنوان یک دانش آموز با مسایل برخورد کن سعی   کن علاوه بر کتابهای سال دوم تجربی سالهای اول وحتی دوره راهنمایی رو هم   با دقت کامل بخونی و مشکلات پایه ای خودت رو برطرف کنی .
در دروس زیست -شیمی - ریاضی و فیزیک میتونی از کتابهایی که یه کم از محدوه   فراتر رفتن و حوالی المپیاد میچرخن مثل انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کنی . 
ادبیات : گاچ سبز یا کلک معلم ساجدی
عربی : گاج سبز و یا ایاد فیلی مبتکران ( عربی به زبان ساده { جهت مطالعه بیشتر }
دین و زندگی : ( لازم نمیبینم کتاب کمک آموزشی تهیه کتی ) گاج -مهر و ماه - خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدید ) - نشر الگو
زبان : نشر تاجیک - مبتکران -خط سفید -شبقره - فرهنگ هادی 
زیست شناسی : فاطمی - رزمندگان اسلام - کالج - نگرش روز ( تالیف بنده - البته زیست 1 رو تهیه کنید)
شیمی : مبتکران - گاج - تخته سیاه - کالج - مهر و ماه 
فیزیک و فیزیک: فاطمی - ژرف اندیشان - منتشران -نوبل - رمزینه ( برای کسانی   که مشکل آموزشی دارند ) - نشر الگو (برآیند یا انرژی اتمی ) - کوله پشتی -   گاج - کانون فرهنگی آموزش - خوشخوان ( داوطلبانی که قوی هستند )

----------


## ali761

راستی محمدرضا ازکدوم منطقه ای؟معدلت چنده؟کدوم نوع مدرسه؟درصدات در هردرسچقدره؟کدوم کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو میخونی؟کدوم موسسه میری؟شاگردچندمی؟معلمات چطورن؟ما میتونیم خیلی به هم کمک کنیم.اگه تو بخای

----------


## Parniya

دوستان قبل از پرسیدن سوال جوابا رو نیگا بندازید شاید جواب سوالتون رو پیدا کردید

ممنون :Y (598): 


تشکر ویژه از اقای سلیمانی  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

محمدرضا 95 سلام . همونطور که عرض کردم شما باید فعلا دورس رو بصورت تشریحی مطالعه نمایید. البته برای آشنایی میتونید از تستهای خط به خط -آزاد و..... هم استفاده کنی  **************************************************  **************************** shervin سلام سلام استرس تا حودوی خوبه و قبلا هم اشاره کردم ولی بیش از حدش نشانی خوبی نیست. امیدوارم این مقاله برای شما خوب باشه :  گاهی اوقات ممکن است زندگی بسیار چالش‌برانگیز شود و نگرانی‌ها و مسئولیت‌های خانوادگی شما را تحت فشار قرار دهد. با آنکه استرس خفیف طبیعی‌ترین بخش زندگی است، اما استرس شدید می‌تواند بازدهی شما را تحت‌تأثیر قرار دهد و سلامت جسم و روحتان را به خطر اندازد.  برهمین اساس هر چه سریع‌تر برای کنترل استرس خود اقدام کنید.این چندتوصیه را به‌کار ببندید تا شاید آنها بتوانند به شما در حفظ کنترل و آرامش جسم و روح‌تان کمک کنند.  تمرینات تنفسی  تنفس عمیق، راحت‌ترین راه برای رفع استرس و تنش‌های روحی است و برای بدن بسیار مفید است و موجب شل‌شدن عضلات و تسکین روح می‌شود و همچنین راحت‌ترین شکل تمرینات ورزشی است. شما می‌توانید هر جایی این نوع تمرینات را انجام دهید که می‌تواند به‌سرعت مؤثر واقع شود و بی‌درنگ استرس را از شما دور کند.  دیدگاه شما  نوع تعریف‌تان از استرس تا حد زیادی به دیدتان نسبت به یک موقعیت بستگی دارد. آیا شما نیمه خالی لیوان را می‌بینید یا نیمه پر آن را؟ سعی کنید مثبت‌اندیش‌تر باشید. مثبت اندیشی می‌تواند روشی مؤثر برای رفع استرس باشد و انعطاف‌پذیری‌تان را در مقابله با استرس افزایش دهد.  خنده  شاید این گفته زیاد بیراه نباشدکه «خنده بر هر دردی دواست.» خنده، هورمون‌های استرس را در بدن کاهش می‌دهد. خنده اضطراب را از بین می‌برد و باعث می‌شود شما از زاویه دیگری به موقعیت بنگرید. فواید دیگر خنده شامل تسکین‌دهنده درد، بسیار نشاط‌آور و حتی تقویت‌کننده سیستم ایمنی بدن است.  خواب  بدن شما حدودا به 7 تا 8 ساعت خواب روزانه نیاز دارد. محرومیت از خواب می‌تواند موجب بروز مشکلات جسمی مانند بیماری‌های قلبی، سکته، پرفشاری خون و دیابت شود. عدم‌استراحت کافی تمرکزتان را مختل و به توجه، هوشیاری و قوه استدلال‌تان آسیب وارد می‌کند. بدون استراحت کافی تمرکز در هنگام کار برایتان دشوار خواهد شد.  گفت‌وگو و معاشرت با مردم  سعی کنید دوستان جدید پیدا کرده و با دوستان قدیمی دوباره معاشرت کنید. گفت‌وگو و معاشرت با افراد، روش فوق‌العاده‌ای برای خلاصی از تنش و استرس روزمره است. هنگامی که مشکلات‌تان را با دیگران در میان می‌گذارید، احساس می‌کنید که دیگر تنها نیستید. همیشه افرادی وجود دارند که می‌توانند به شما کمک و به درد دلتان گوش کنند.  تکنیک‌های تمدد اعصاب (ریلکسیشن)  سعی کنید به تمام تکنیک‌های تمدد اعصاب وارد شوید. آنها می‌توانند بلافاصله استرس شما را از بین ببرند؛ مانند گره کردن مشت و شل کردن آن یا تمرینات تنفس عمیق. تکنیک‌های تمدد اعصاب برای مقابله با اثرات احساسی و فیزیکی منفی استرس مفید هستند.  رهایی از غیرضروریات زندگی  ساده زیستن را بیاموزید. از حداقل چیزها بیشترین بهره را ببرید. فعالیت‌هایی را انتخاب کنید که واقعا برایتان ارزشمند هستند و به زندگی‌تان ارزش بیشتری می‌بخشند. خود را از غیرضروریات زندگی رها کنید تا خوشحال‌تر و مفیدتر باشید.  زمان‌تان را برنامه‌ریزی کنید  اگر برنامه‌ریزی زمانی خوبی نداشته باشید، در انجام امورات زندگی‌تان شکست خواهید خورد. شما تنها می‌توانید چند کار را در هر روز انجام دهید. بنابراین بر کارهایی متمرکز شوید که بر ارزش زندگی‌تان می‌افزایند و کیفیت زندگی‌تان را بهتر می‌کنند. کارهای بی‌ارزش را رها کنید. برای خودتان وقت بگذارید. مهم نیست چقدر پرمشغله هستید. شما باید دوباره نیرو بگیرید.  تمرینات ورزشی  تحقیقات نشان داده است که تمرینات ورزشی برای رفع استرس و تنش بسیار مؤثر است. بدن شما ورزش می‌کند و مغزتان یک انتقال‌دهنده عصبی احساس خوب به نام اندوفین تولید می‌کند. امیدوارم که موثر باشه.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> راستی محمدرضا ازکدوم منطقه ای؟معدلت چنده؟کدوم نوع مدرسه؟درصدات در هردرسچقدره؟کدوم کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو میخونی؟کدوم موسسه میری؟شاگردچندمی؟معلمات چطورن؟ما میتونیم خیلی به هم کمک کنیم.اگه تو بخای



سلام منطقه 2   اهواز معدل سال اول و نوبت اول امسال هم شد 18.96

مدرسه غیرانتفاعی عادی 

امروز رفتم قلمچی ثبت نام کردم (  از آزمون 25 بهمن )   کتابای قلمچی رو خریدم + زیست خیلی سبز + شیمی مبتکران 

از آزمون های قلمچی اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی فکر نمیکنم تراز بالای 5500 کار خیلی سختی باشه 

من از الان خیلیییی تو فکر کنکورم واسه همین حاضرم هر کاری کنم تا وقتی به کنکور رسیدم پشیمون نشم که چرا فلان کارو قبلا انجام ندادم !  الانم توی کل 50 نفر تجربی مدرسه ما  تقریبا خودم تنها هستم که به تست اهمیت میدم

----------


## علی سلیمانی

محمدرضا 95 سلام لطفا کتابهایی رو انتخاب کنید که با روش تحصیل و مقطع تون اخت باشه و دانش آموز وار بخوانید. فراموش نکنید شما هنوز دانش آموزید.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بله !  حواسم هست به تشریح مدرسه آسیبی نرسه !


اولین شرط  خوب تستی خوندن  نسلط روی تشریحی هاست !

فعلا تست برای من در حد تمرین آشنایی با تست درس ها و تست زنی و این چیز هاست ...  طوری هم نمیخونم که خودمو خسته  کنم انرژی اصلی رو گذاشتم واسه کنکور

----------


## علی سلیمانی

خوبه انشا الله که موفق باشی .

----------


## ali761

محمد رضا من معدلم حدود 19/90میشه هنوز کارنامه رو نگرفتم (زیست 19/25وزبان  فارسی19گرفتم)  ولی این دوروبراست.کتاب های کمک آموزشی ام نیز به قرار  زیره
ادبیات     چند تا جزوهاست که از اینترنت دانلود کردم+آبی قلم چی واسه تست
عربی        گاج سبز(هم تستی و  هم تشریحی)
معارف       جزوه های اینترنتی
زبان             خط سفید(بیشتر تشریحی)
ریاضی           گاج سفید
هندسه           گاج طوسی
زیست       هیچی
شیمی        جزوه های معلم هایگوناگون که از اینترنت دانلود کردم(بیشتر تشریحی)
فیزیک           آموزش نشر الگو(بهت توصیه می کنم.قطوره ولی خوبه)(هم تستی و  هم تشریحی)
البته من کنار درس خوندن شطرنجم به طور حرفهای دنبال می کنم 3هفته بعدم  مسابقه ی کشوری دارم و روزی بین 3 الی 5 ساعت تمرین می کنم(بدون مربی و  امکانات که پیشرفتو خیلی سخت می کنه) سال قبل هفتم شدم اما امسال زیاد امید  وار نیستم ولی خوب تلاشمو میکنم .من قبل از امتحانات بین 1/5ماه تا 2ماه  روزی نیم ساعت فیزیک(خیلی موثر بود و از 30درصد رسوندم به حدود 70-80درصد) و  نیم ساعت شیمی از کتاب های کمک آموزشی میخوندم. پنجشنبه و جمعه ها هم عربی  وریاضی و هندسه.همراه با 1/5تا3ساعت شطرنج درروز ولی باشروع امتحانات دیگه  کمک آموزشی نخوندم ساعات شطرنجو به  2 تا5 ساعت افزایش دادم امروزم حوصله  نداشتم نه 5 ساعت که قرار بودشطرنج تمرین کنم و کردم  نه درس خوندم رشته ام  تجربیه ولی ریاضی استعدادم بیشتره.حدود 70-80 درصدریاضی می زنم و  45-55زیست.الان فقط به مسابقم فکر می کنم و بعد از اون تصمیم میگیرم.اگه  اول بشم(که زیاد امید ندارم)و برم آسیایی امسال درس خوندنو رها میکنم ومی  چسبم به شطرنجم اما اگه نتونم بیشتر به درسم توجه می کنم و کمتر به  شطرنج.البته من مجبور بودم بعضی از روز ها به فقط 4-5ساعت خابم راضی باشم  تا هم به درسم برسم هم شطرنجم.سرت درد اومدولی من سبک شدم.راستی هزینه ی  ثبت نام قلم چی چقدربود؟منتظر جوابتم

----------


## محمدرضا 95

خیلی خوبه با انرژی دنبال کن !!

من فعلا دارم روی زیست سرمایه گذاری میکنم

----------


## ali761

هزینه ی قلم چی رو نگفتی؟

----------


## sinaaminjan

سلام.من چهارم ریاضی هستم و هنوز واسه کنکور هیچی نخوندم.میخواستم بدونم اول کدوم درسا و هر روز چقد درس بخونم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*
sinaaminjanسلام
شما قبل از برنامه ریزی اول باید بدونید که هنوز برای کنکور دیر نشده و واقعبینانه با این موضوع برخورد کنید.
تقریبا تا آخر فروردین کم و بیش 10 هفته زمان دارید . بیاید تعداد فصل هر درس رو تقسیم بر زمان کنید و سرعت وطالعاتی خودتون رو تعیین کنید.
بعد از اینکه حجم برنامه هر هفته مشخص شد با استفاده از کتب کمک آموزشی مناسب برنامه تون رو اجرا کنید.اگر مشکل داری میتونی از برنامه ریزی بنده در سایتم استفاده کنی.
سعی کن همه ی درسها رو تحت پوشش قرار بدی و بخونیش .هنوز زوده که برخی از فصلها یا دروس رو حذف کنی پس با دقت مباحث رو بخون . هم عمومی ها و هم اختصاصی ها .
در عمومی ها روی درس ادبیات فارسی و دین و زندگی وقت مناسب و کتفی بزار و از عربی غافل نباش.
*

----------


## ali761

سوالات کنکور های سراسری وآزاد و پیام نور از سالهای 60تا80به خصوص شیمی وفیزیک به درد ما که سال 95کنکورمیدیم میخوره؟

----------


## ali761

یا بهتر بگو شیمی مبتکران چاب84(اندیشه سازان)و فیزیک مبتکران چاب 82 به درد ما میخوره؟

----------


## karen

اقای سلیمانی خسته نباشید .ممنو ن از اینکه به سوالات ما با دقت پاسخ میدهید.
شما تو برنامه ریزی جدید تون برا بچه هایی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن گفتید کتاب های دوره ی راهنمایی.دروسی مثل عربی و ادبیات و زبان باید نکات ابتدایی رو هم بلد باشیم و ضروریه اما واقعا لازمه دروسی مث ریاضی رو از راهنمایی شروع به خوندن کنیم؟متاسفانه من کتاب های دوره راهنماییم رو ندارم .کتاب یا منبعی هست که به طور خلاصه این نکات رو بیان کرده باشه؟؟
من کتاب عربی ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما کتاب مهرو ماه ادبیات رو ندارم به جای اون برا ادبیات گاج سبز 2و3 -ژرف اندیشان زبان فارسی 3-وازگان سطر به سطر ادبیات فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات گاج -کتاب دکتر هامون سبطی قرابت معنایی و زبان فارسی دارم-یه جزون خیلی جمع وجور و کامل ارایه های ادبی دارم.لازمه که بازم اونو بخرم؟
دبیرهای ما میگن لغات عربی و زبان و  ادبیات وتاریخ ادبیات رو هرشب باید بخونیم شبی 10 دقیقه اما بعد از یه مدت ادم خسته میشه؟
با توجه به اینکه ترم دوم شروع شده و دبیر ها ی ما درس میدن عملا ما باید این درسا رو بخونیم اما این ها رو چطوری تو برنامه هفتگی بگنجونیم؟
ببخشید من این سوالاتو توی وب سایت رسمی تون طرح کردم اما بهش پاسخ داده نشد.با عرض معذرت این رو به عنوان یه انتقاد بدونید:ادم تو سایت شما گیج میشه .برای مشاوری مثل شما بهتره سایت نظم بهتری داشته باشه البته میدونم سرتون شلوغه .

----------


## mahsa7777777

ba salam khedmate shoma.man ba kardani behdasht to azmayeshgah kar mikonam,mikhastam baraye pezeshki bekhonam.moshkelam ine pish nagzarondam.mishe baraye sherkat dar konkore pezeshki joda pish daneshgahi madrak begiram?

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ali761* سلام . بله اینگونه سوالات به کار میاد .*************************************************  *
*karen* سلام. به نظر بنده دوره ی راهنمایی پیش نیاز مباحث بالاتره با صرف وقت 2 ساعت شما میتونید به راحتی مشکلات پایه ای خودتون رو برطرف کنید. اینکار حتی باعث میشه شما از کتاب خریدن های مکرر پرهیز کنید و.....هزار دلیل دیگه. این جزوات رو میتونید از سایت بنده با نام ریاضیات دوره راهنمایی ( جزوات ) دانلود کنید .
کتاب ادبیات فارسی مهر و ماه از معدود کتابعایی هست که به دل من نشسته و واقعا دکتر اسماعیلی کامل مباحث رو پوشش داده و برنامه بنده فقط طبق اون هست چون اولا مبحثی دوما خیلی کامله . شما میتونی کتاب جمع بندیش رو مورد استفاده قرار بدی ( در صورتی که هزینه نداری ) .
شما اون روزهایی که به مدرسه میرید در اولویت اول برنامه مدرسه و معامتون رو پیش ببرید و در روزهایی که کار مدرسه ای ندارید میتونید از برنامه بنده استفاده کنید. 
البته متونید برای کمک به جدول از پیش تعیین شده نگاه کنی.
انشالله که رییس این سایت مواخذه نکنه بنده رو چون اینها تبلیغات نیست. 
چشم حتما سایت بهتری طراحی میشه.البته من در سایتهای مختلفی کار میکنم اما به طور مستقیم میتونید در سایت بنده که در امضای همین سایت هیت برید و سوالات خودتون رو بپرسید.
**************************************************  ************************
*mahsa7777777* سلام .
شما میتونید در ثبت نام کنکور که در بهمن ماه دوباره آغاز میشه در رشته علوم تجربی ثبت نام نمایید.
همچنین شما میتونید در یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان منطقه سکونت تون پیش دانشگاهی رو ثبت نام کنید . شما در صورت قبولی در دانشگاه اعم از ( روزانه - شبانه - پیام نور - آزاد و...) باید حتما تا تاریخ 1393/06/31 مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تون رو اخذ کنید.

----------


## ali761

میشه یه کتابی واسه زیست 1پیشنهاد بدین که خیلی قطور نباشه و توش مطالب کنکوری و تشریحی مدرسه به طور کامل پوشش داده بشه.فقط  مطالب اضافی و به درد نخور نداشته باشه.و آیا فقط سوالات کنکور های سال های قبل واسه مسلط شدن زیست کافیه یا تست تالیفیم باید تمرین بشه؟

----------


## karen

اقای سلیمانی واقعا ممنونم از کمک تون :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## زهراسادات هاشمی

سلام من خیلی دوس دارم دندون پزشکی قبول بشم خیلی هم دارم تلاش میکنم .. اما یه برنامه درست و درمون ندارم میشه راهنماییم کنید که چطور باید تو روز مطالعه کنم و زمانم رو اختصاص بدم ممنون میشم

----------


## زهراسادات هاشمی

من کتاب خیلی سبز رو خوندم واقعا عالیه الانم تسلط دارم با اینکه از سال دوم زمان میگذره

----------


## maee88

سلامـ...
من سوم دبیرستانم،رشته تجربی،میخواستم بپرسم برای قبول شدن تو روانشناسی چ ترازی باید بیارم برای دانشگاه خوب سراسری؟واینکه من تو دفترچه دیدم،دیدم رشته ی قطبیه و تو اکثردانشگاه ها نیس،و ظرفیت هایی که تو دانشگاه هس مثلا نوشته 15 نفر زن15نفر مرد،برای تجربی و انسانی مشترکه؟
و اینکه منطقه چ تاثیری داره؟چون میبینم ک همه دوستان منطقشونم اعلام میکنن!
ممنونم

----------


## soroosh_tfa

سلام... میخاستم بگم من الان یه سری درسای پیش دانشگاهی رو عقب تر از کلاس پیش میبرم و نمیتونم با کلاس جلو برم...مثلا شیمی فصل 4 رو شروع به درس دادن کردن اما من هنوز وسط فصل 3ام...یا مثلا فیزیک فصل 5 رو شروع به درس دادن کردن اما من هنوز فصل 3رو هم شرو نکردم...میخاستم ببینم من اون قسمتایی که نخوندمو ول کنم و با معلم پیش برم یا اونجاهایی که عقب موندمو جبران کنم؟؟؟؟ ممنون

----------


## Sepidgool

سلام نه خسته!! برای رشته ریاضی زیر 10000 شدن تو کنکور خوبه؟؟چه رشته ای میشه تو تهران قبول شد؟؟ساکن تهرانم و سهمیه ای ندارم!!!

----------


## soroosh_tfa

کسی نبود جواب بده؟؟؟ :/

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلامali761 - کتاب زیست شناسی انتشارات فاطمی - تست های کنکورهای سراسری بسنده میکنه اما قبلش تستهای آزاد که نکته ترکیبی ندارند رو بزنید برای تسلط بیشتر. **************************************************  ************************ زهراسادات هاشمی سلام. شما میتونید از برنامه ریزی سایت بنده استفاده کنید و در جدول برنامه ریزی توضیح داده شده.*******************************************  **************************** سلامmaee88 برای انتخاب رشته رتبه منطقه و زیر گروه ها لازمه .البته رشته هایی که نحو پذیرششون بصورت کشوری هست تا حدودی از رتبه کشوری استفاده میکنند. در واقع میشه گفت رتبه منطقه مهمه برای قبولی . رشته های دانشگاهی رو نمیشه بصورت دقیق گفت که تا چه رتیه ای میگیرن. چون ظرفیتها هر سال فرق میکنه . شما میتونی برای نمونه به یادگار ماندگار قلم چی یا بقیه سایتها مراجعه کنی . میشه گفت روانشناسی بالینی و.... در کل تا-5000-15000 روزانه میگیره البته منطقه 3و بقیه مناطق متغیره. **************************************************  *************************** soroosh_tfaسلام . شما با معلم پیش برو اما نین نگاهی هم به اون قبلی ها داشته باش  و کم کم اونها رو مطالعه کن. در روزهای تعطیل هم بیشتر مباحث قبلی رو مطالعه کن تا با برنامه مدرسه هماهنگ بشی **************************************************  *************************** Sepidgool سلام. شما فعلا به جای ایتکه به فکر این صحبتها باشی به فکر درس باش و برای رتبه درس نخون.درسته که باید هدف معینی داشت و مثلا باید گفت من باید رتبه م زیر 700 بشه اما نباید دیگه به حواشی اون پرداخت. آمار و ارقام دقیق نمیشه گفت اما با 10000 میشه روزانه قبول شد.مهندسی خودرو**معماری بروجرد*و..................( یادگار ماندگار تا حدودی کمکت میکنه )  **************************************************  **************************** دانش آموزان عزیز لطفا رتبه و دانشگاه و ظرفیت دانشگاهها رو در این قسمت نپرسید چون نمیشه آمار دقیق گفت و الانم وقتش نیست

----------


## ali761

خوندن شیمی مبتکران و زیست خیلی سبز و دیگر اینجور کتاب ها باعث پیچیدگی مطالبنمیشه؟اصلا واسه یه کنکوری و دانش آموز مدرسه مفیده؟یعنی میتونن 30درصد و به 70درصدو50 درصد و به 90درصد برسونند؟ای نوع کتاب هابا این حجم زیادی که دارن مفیدند؟ارزش وقت گذاشتن روشون هست؟کلا مطالب اضافی و به دردنخور زیاد دارن؟یه کنکوری باید حتما این جور کتابای قطورو بخونه؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

ali761 سلام از دادن پاسخ به این سوال در این سایت امتنا میکنم. شما با بنده تماس بگبربد.ببخشید دوست من . فقط میگم کتاب باید متناسب با سطح علمی ت - زمان ت و...... باشه و تمام نیازهای آموزشی ت رو برطرف کنه.

----------


## javadfathi

سلام

برای فیزیک سال دوم یه کتابی که اموزش خوبی هم داشته باشه....

خیلی سبز خوبه؟؟؟

کلا درسنامه های گاج رو دوست ندارم

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام javadfathi کتاب انتشارات فاطمی کتاب خوبیه.  ******************************* دانش آموزان عزیز لطفا سئالات تکراری نپرسید

----------


## viewy

سلام،خسته نباشید

من ادبیات  5گنج مهر و ماه  دارم(چاپ سال 90 )

حس میکنم کتاب خوبی نیست

میخوام موضوعی گاج یا سبز گاج بگیرم

کدومشون بهتره؟

اصن از مهر وماه بهترن؟!

آیا لازمه که درکنار یکی از این کتابا،قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی رو هم داشته باشم؟تعریفش رو خیلی شنیدم

تا حالا هم زیاد ادبیات کار نکردم و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
فیزیک پیش هم تا الان با آبی قلمچی پیش اومدم

از درصدام راضی نیستم

میخوام گاج بگیرم.کار درستیه؟!

----------


## mohammadali

سلام
دیفرانسیل کتاب آموزشی (حتما آموزش داشته باشه) میخوام ... تراز ریاضیم تو قلم چی میانگین 5000 ... فارغ التحصیلم ... کلاس هم نمیرم ... فقط میخوم منو ب 40 درصدتو کنکور برسونه آموزش نشر الگو خوبه؟
دیف کتاب خوشخوان داشتم ی صفحه شو کار کردم انداختمش اونور ...چرت و پرت بود ... الان 10سال آبی میزنم ترازم ابن مبشه  :Yahoo (2): 
تحلیلی میانگین ترازم اگه مقاطع رو حساب نکنم 6000 تو کانون (مقاطع رو کنکور نمیزنم) ... ی کتاب فقط تست میخوام ... تست نشر الگو خوبه؟
شیمی پیش 1 خیلی سبز دارم مبانگین ترازم 6500 ه ... پیش 2ش هم ب خوبی پیش 1کش هست؟
گسسته خیلی سبز خوبه؟ دارمش ولی تا حالا نخوندم چون فقط میخوام احتمال بزنم کنکور ... اگه خوب نیس ی کتاب خوب معرفی میکنین؟
شیمی 2 تقریبا آموزشی فولم ب آموزش نیاز ندارم مبتکران شنیدم بیشتر آموزش تا تست ... راسته؟ خیلی سبز شیمی2نداره ن؟
شیمی 3 هم 0م ... مبنکران بگیرم ن؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

viewy سلام در درس ادبیات فارسی کتاب مهر و ماه جامع و کامل هست و من واقعا ازش راضیم چند ساله که باهاش کار میکنم مشکلی ندیدم . فیزیک هم بارها و بارها گفتم فاطمی برای آموزش عالیه .منتشران و رمزینه هم از کیفیت مناسبی برخوردار هستند اگر بالای 60 درصد تستهای فیزیک رو میزنید نشرالگو. ********* ( لطفا سوالات تکراری نپرسید.)************************* mohammadali سلام. شما میتونی از ژرف اندیشان - کوله پشتی -منتشران و یا فاطمی استفاده کنی. در درس شیمی هم گاج . مهروماه جمع بندی در کنار هم نتیجه بخشه . کتابهای انتشارات کالج هم خوبه

----------


## علی سلیمانی

دانش آموزان گرامی  لطفا سوالات تکرای نپرسید .*** در صورت تکراری بودن سوال شما علامت ( خطا ) در مقابل پاسخ شما ثبت خواهد شد. فلذا شما داوطلب عزیز باید پاسخ خود را در سوالات قبلی سایر داوطلبین پیدا کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## javadfathi

سلام
اقای سلیمانی من خیلی میخوابم
یعنی ساعت 7 که بیدار میشم
باید ساعت 1 و نیم دیگه بخوابم و تا 4 یا 4و نیم طول میکشه

اگه قبل این بیدار شم خیلی گیجم و هرچی هم بخونم تو سرم نمیره

چکار کنم؟؟؟همینجوریشم عقب هستم
خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## nasrin22

به نظرتون آزمون های جامع سنجش رو شرکت کنم؟یه عده میگه نه یه عده میگن آره.نمیدونم چیکار کنم.

----------


## javadfathi

بدون شک....صد در صد شرکت کن

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*javadfathi* سلام خواب نعمت طبیعی هست که خداوند به ما انسانها داده که از اون برای آرامش مون استفاده کنیم . اما همین خواب بعضی مواقع بیش از اندازه میشه و از حد طبیعی خودش خارج میشه که نشان دهنده ی یک نوع بیماری هست. استرس یکی از مهم ترین علتهای خوابه . فرد وقتی که میخوابه استرس رو فراموش میکنه  و دوست داره در آرامش باشه. شب ها از مواد لبنی کمتری استفاده کن و آب کمتری در شب نوش جان کن. امیدوارم مطلب زیر برای شما مفید باشه :******


*1. تشخیص دهید که آیا پرخواب هستید یا خیر؟*
صرفنظر از ناتوانی صبحگاه شما* موقع* *برخاستن از خواب* و دیر رسیدن به مدرسه، کار و یا قرار ملاقات، *کسی که بیش از حد نرمال می خوابد مبتلا به پر خوابیست*. اگر بزرگسال هستید و *بیش از 11 ساعت در شبانه روز* می خوابید حتما *به پرخوابی دچار هستید* و همین سبب* خواب آلودگی* در طول روز می شود.استاندارد زمان خواب برای بزرگسالان چیزی حدود* 6 تا 8 ساعت* می باشد که در هر فردی ممکن است کمی بیشتر یا کمتر باشد.

*2. با پزشک خود در این رابطه مشورت کنید.*
تشخیص بیماری و اینکه خودتان متوجه شوید که بهبود حاصل کرده اید یا خیر بسیار مهم است.بعضی اوقات بعضی* داروها* باعث ایجاد *خواب آلودگی* می شوند که دکترتان به راحتی می تواند آن را تشخیص و دارو را برایتان عوض کند.*مشکلات خواب* می تواند بر اساس شرایط مختلف مثل افسردگی، اختلالات فصلی، مشکلات قلبی، سرطان، مشکلات تیروئید و... ایجاد شود.

*•* خواب زدگی یکی از *حالت های پرخوابیست*. تمایل به خوابیدن بیش از 7 تا 8 ساعت ممکن است به دلیل تغییرات شیفت کاری، *اختلالات خواب*، *خواب پریدگی*، سفر به کشوری دیگر و یا استفاده از داروهای خاص و یا بیماری های مربوط به روان باشد.بنابراین نداشتن*خواب کافی* و درست و حسابی که* منجر به خواب زدگی* شود باعث می شود که* مدام خواب آلوده* باشید.

*برای مقابله با پرخوابی خودتان دست بکار شوید.*

*1. ساعت بدنتان را از نو تنظیم کنید.*
می توانید هر شب *راس ساعت مشخصی* به* تخت خواب*  بروید و صبح هم راس ساعت مشخصی از خواب بیدار شوید. همیشه از ساعت زنگدار  استفاده کنید تا بتوانید راس ساعت مطلوبتان بلند شوید.به این ترتیب بدنتان  به طور طبیعی عادت خواهد کرد که راس ساعت مشخصی به طور اتوماتیک وار بیدار  شود و در شب هم به خواب رود.

*•* حتی اگر احساس کردید که *راس ساعت مشخص خوابیدن و بیدار شدن*  فایده ای ندارد اما شما باز هم به این روند ادامه دهید. شاید کمی زمان بر  باشد تا بتوانید بر ضعفتان غلبه کنید اما مطمئن باشید بدنتان عادت خواهد  کرد پس ادامه دهید.

*•* اگر شب گذشته* خواب* خوبی نداشته اید اصلا نگران شب قبل نباشید. همیشه به فکر لذت بردن از خوابی باشید که امشب در پیش رو دارید.

 ******************************* 
*2. به خودتان تلقین کنید که می توانید سر موقع از خواب بیدار شوید.*
به ضمیر ناخودآگاهتان بفهمانید که می توانید صبح راس ساعتی که می خواهید بلند شوید. حتی خیلی ها به بدنشان عادت داده اند که* بدون آلارم ساعت از خواب بیدار شون**د* اگر برایتان مقدور نیست شما با استفاده از ساعت هم که شده صبح راس ساعت دلخواهتان از جا بپرید!

*•* کمی با خودتان فکر کنید و *دلیل پرخوابیتان*  را مرور کنید.آیا می خوابید که از مواجه شدن با ادامه روز فرار کرده  باشید؟ اگر جواب بله است چه چیزی باعث شده که شما را وادار به خواب کند تا  از انجام آن فرار کنید؟ سعی کنید زندگی را همانگونه که دوست دارید برای  خودتان بسازید نه اینکه از ان فرار کنید.

*•* اگر با خودتان می گویید که من بیش از دیگران *نیاز به خواب دارم*  فقط دنبال بهانه جویی هستید. شرایط روحیتان را آزمایش کنید و نگاهی به  واقعیت های زندگیتان بیاندازید.ببینید آیا از کارتان متنفرید یا برای شانه  خالی کردن از بعضی کارها می خوابید؟ اگر اینطور است به فکر حل مسئله باشید.

*3. دلیلی برای بیدار شدن راس ساعتی مشخص پیدا کنید.*
برنامه  صبحگاهتان شامل بیدارشدن، لباس پوشیدن، صبحانه خوردن، مسواک زدن و در  نهایت به بیرون خانه رفتن است. در این بین شاید ناهار درست کردن، هدایت  بقیه افراد خانه(به خصوص بچه ها) و با عجله برداشتن وسایلی که برای کار یا  دانشگاه نیاز دارید.اگر صبح وقت برای انجام کار مطلوبتان نداشته باشید،رغبت  به بلند شدن در زمان مشخص نخواهید داشت. بنابراین سعی کنید برای کاری که  از انجامش لذت می برید وقت بگذارید حتی اگر مجبور می شوید کمی زودتر از  رختخواب جدا شوید.برای مثال ممکن است از خواندن و یا نوشتن در محله  دلخواهتان لذت ببرید و یا شاید دوست دارید صبح هنگام پیاده روی کنید  بنابراین تخصیص کارهای مورد علاقه به صبح هنگام می تواند *باعث برانگیختن شما برای زودتر بلند شدن* شود.

*•* برخی از انگیزه های منفی برای در رختخواب نماندن شامل این حقیقت می شود که افرادی که* 9 تا 11 ساعت می خوابند*  تقریبا 38% احتمال ابتلا به بیماری های قلبی، افزایش سردرد در طول روز،  درد ناحیه پشت، چاقی در آنها بیشتر می شود و همچنین مرگ زودرس در این افراد  شایع تر است.

*•* سعی کنید برای خودتان حس عذاب وجدان درست کنید و *زمان هایی که با خواب از دست داده اید* را محاسبه کنید و تعداد کارهای مفیدی که درآن لحظات می توانستید انجام دهید را مرور کنید.

*•* اگر در طول روز احساس بی حالی و ضعف می کنید* یکی از دلایل آن پرخوابیست.*



*4. اگر قصد کم کردن ساعات خوابتان را دارید به مرور زمان این کار را بکنید.*
اگر بدنتان را به* خوابیدن روزی 11 ساعت*  عادت داده اید و الان قصد کم کردن آن را دارید به طور ناگهانی این کار را  نکنید و هفتگی کمتر و کمترش کنید. برای مثال برای هفته اول نیم ساعت کافیست  و هفته بعد زمان* خوابتان را یک ساعت کمتر کنید* و  در عرض سه هفته زمان خوابتان را به 8 ساعت کاهش دهید. به این ترتیب خیلی  راحتتر می توانید با برنامه خواب جدیدتان کنار بیاید تا اینکه یک دفعه آن  را کم کنید.

*5. از خودتان زیاد کار نکشید.*
در زمان کارتان وقتی احساس کردید که دیگر کشش ندارید و خسته شده اید به خودتان استراحت دهید و به هوای تازه سری بزنید. هیچ گاه* استرس را با خودتان به تخت خواب نبرید* چرا که دلیلی بر *پرخوابی* خواهد بود.پس سعی کنید تا قبل از رفتن به تخت خواب استرس را تمام کنید و یا آن را موقع خواب فراموش کنید.

*6. استراحت کوتاهی در طول روز داشته باشد.*
 خواب نیم روزی به شما کمک خواهد کرد که نفسی تازه کنید و برای ادامه روز انرژی بیشتری داشته باشید.قبل از ساعت 3 بعد از ظهر یک* چرت 20 دقیقه ای* داشته باشید.

*7. هر روز کمی حمام آفتاب بگیرید.*
حمام آفتاب به شما کمک خواهد کرد تا چرخه خوابتان را منظم کنید چرا که* آفتاب به تنظیم ساعت بدن کمک می کند.*



*8. ورزش فراموشتان نشود.*
ورزش نه تنها برای سلامت بدن خوب است بلکه تحقیقات نشان می دهد که *ورزش به تنظیم ساعت بدن کمک بسزایی می کند* و خلق و خو را بهتر می کند و انرژی بدن را ارتقا می دهد و دلیلی بر* کمتر خوابیدن* هم می باشد.

*•* سعی کنید* نزدیک به ساعت خوابتان ورزش نکنید*.چرا که اینکار باعث می شود که به راحتی نتوانید به خواب بروید از آنجا که بدنتان پر انرژی شده است.

*زمانی که از خواب بیدار شدید سعی کنید:*

*1. حمام آب سرد بگیرید.*
 اینکار به کلی، *خواب را از وجودتان خارج می کند*. اگر هم زیاد با آب سر میانه ی خوبی ندارید می توانید چند مشت آب سرد به صورتتان بپاشید.

*2. صبحانه سبک و پرانرژی بخورید.*
مصرف  مقدار زیادی چربی، شکر، کربوهیدرات ها، کالری و... در ابتدای روز نه تنها  سلامت شما را به خطر می اندازد بلکه به شما احساس خستگی و بی حال می دهد و  سبب می شود مدام *احساس خواب آلودگی* کنید.

**************************************************  **************************
*nasrin22* سلام . آزمونهای سازمان سنجش شرکت کن به هزار و یک دیل که اینجا فقط میتونم بگم که چون استاندارده شرکت کن و منابعش با کنکور سراسری یکی هست.

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام
ببخشید تو کنکور معدل کل هم تاثیر داره یا فقط نهایی؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام صبوادلا در کنکور سراسری معدل کتبی مهمه .اما در پذیرش رشته های نیمه متمرکز اعم از تربیت معلم -بقیه الله و......... معدل کل هم لحاظه و جزء شرایط قبولی هست

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام استاد من میخوام ریاضی حدود ۵۰-۶۰ بزنم چه کتابی مناسبتره؟!۱۰ سال کنکور قلمچی یا ۳۰ سال کنکور

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ezio auditore77* سلام . اگر درس ریاضی رو خوب آموزش دیدی و در حد 50-60 در آزمونهای آزمایشی میزنی کتاب انتشارات کوله پشتی - خوشهوان تا حدودی نوبل - رزمندگان اسلام - خیلی سبز - مبتکران - قلم چی یا گاج -شبقره و........ استفاده کن . اما اگر ضعیفی از انتشارات فاطمی - منتشران - ژرف اندیشان و...... میتونی استفاده کن. تست تالیفی کمتر استفاده کن و حتما مطالب دوره راهنمایی و اول دبیرستان رو مرور کن.

----------


## atenaatena

با سلام و خسته نباشید
.خانمی هستم28 ساله و لیسانس  ادبیات انگلیسی و دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک دارم...در دوره دبیرستان عاشق رشته  داروسازی بودم اما چون رشته های دیگه تجربیو دوست نداشتم و می ترسیدم  داروسازی قبول نشم رفتم ریاضی...سرتونو درد نیارم الان یه ماهی میشه که با  عزم جزم و با وجود همسر و بچه کوچیک بعد از10سال شروع کردم به درس خوندن  برای رشته مورد علاقه ام یعنی داروسازی البته برای کنکور94 چون واقعا همه  چی یادم رفته و یه سری درسا هم که کلا واسم جدیده ازجمله زیست...سوالی که  داشتم اینه که با وجود معدلی شدن کنکور94 و اینکه دیپلم من ریاضیه آیا من  مجاز به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستم یا نه؟؟واگر هستم شانس قبولی دارم؟؟البته  خودم فکر می کنم می تونم قبول شم چون هم هوشم بدک نیست هم حفظیام عالیه و  هم اینکه الان که دارم می خونم درسا با سرعت وحشتناک زیادی داره یادم  میاد...پرحرفی منو ببخشید و لطفا به من کمک و راهنمایی کنید...با سپاس  فراوان

----------


## ali761

ببخشید دیروز یادم رفت بپرسم آیا واسه شیمی مبتکران چاب 84 (اندیشه سازان)به همراه تستهای سال قبل کانون و جزوه های  نسبتا خوبی که از اینترنت دانلود کردم کافیه یا باید گاج رو هم بخونم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*atenaatena* سلام بر شما .
انشالله که واقعا هدفتون باشه داروسازی و خدمت به مردم رو در اولویت کارتون قرار بدید .
خود بنده شاگرد های زیادی داشتم پارسال که بعد از چند سال شروع به مطالعه کردند و قبول هم شدن ( پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ) و این بر کسی پوشیده نیست که *** همت اگر سلسله جنبان شود ***مور تواند که سلیمان شود *** شما براحتی میتونید داروسازی قبول بشید اما باید عاقلانه و با روشی مناسب پیش برید. هم بنده و هم سایر عزیزان مشاور در خدمت شما هستیم . هر مشاوری نظر خودش و عقاید متفاوتی داره .
اگر مایل بوید بنده در خدمتم.
بله امکانش هست شما با دیپلم ریاضی - تجربی شرکت نمایید . معدل و نمرات شما رو با رشته تجربی مطابقت میدن و مشکلی نیست . موفق باشید التماس دعا
**************************************************  **
*ali761* سلام عزیزم. اگه مبتکران داری گاج لازم نیست. ماشالله همه ی عزیزان چه در این سایت و چه مابقی سایت ها خدمات خوبی ارائه میدن و جزوات خوبی هم دارن میتونی استفاده کنی ازشون

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> .خانمی هستم28 ساله و لیسانس  ادبیات انگلیسی و دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک دارم...در دوره دبیرستان عاشق رشته  داروسازی بودم اما چون رشته های دیگه تجربیو دوست نداشتم و می ترسیدم  داروسازی قبول نشم رفتم ریاضی...سرتونو درد نیارم الان یه ماهی میشه که با  عزم جزم و با وجود همسر و بچه کوچیک بعد از10سال شروع کردم به درس خوندن  برای رشته مورد علاقه ام یعنی داروسازی البته برای کنکور94 چون واقعا همه  چی یادم رفته و یه سری درسا هم که کلا واسم جدیده ازجمله زیست...سوالی که  داشتم اینه که با وجود معدلی شدن کنکور94 و اینکه دیپلم من ریاضیه آیا من  مجاز به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستم یا نه؟؟واگر هستم شانس قبولی دارم؟؟البته  خودم فکر می کنم می تونم قبول شم چون هم هوشم بدک نیست هم حفظیام عالیه و  هم اینکه الان که دارم می خونم درسا با سرعت وحشتناک زیادی داره یادم  میاد...پرحرفی منو ببخشید و لطفا به من کمک و راهنمایی کنید...با سپاس  فراوان


با اجازه جناب سلیمانی
من خواستم1نمونه بارز از اینجور آدما رو بهتون معرفی کنم :Yahoo (1): 
همسایمون هم ازدواج کرده وهم1بچه3ساله داره
رتبش هشتصد و خورده ای شد والانم پزشکی شیراز :Yahoo (1): 
_______________________
درمورد سوالتونم باید بگم که:
با دیپلم ریاضی هم میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید و سوابق تحصیلی براتون در نظر گرفته نمیشه و فقط نمره ی آزمون ملاک قبولی هست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alfredo

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> .خانمی هستم28 ساله و لیسانس  ادبیات انگلیسی و دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک دارم...در دوره دبیرستان عاشق رشته  داروسازی بودم اما چون رشته های دیگه تجربیو دوست نداشتم و می ترسیدم  داروسازی قبول نشم رفتم ریاضی...سرتونو درد نیارم الان یه ماهی میشه که با  عزم جزم و با وجود همسر و بچه کوچیک بعد از10سال شروع کردم به درس خوندن  برای رشته مورد علاقه ام یعنی داروسازی البته برای کنکور94 چون واقعا همه  چی یادم رفته و یه سری درسا هم که کلا واسم جدیده ازجمله زیست...سوالی که  داشتم اینه که با وجود معدلی شدن کنکور94 و اینکه دیپلم من ریاضیه آیا من  مجاز به شرکت در کنکور تجربی هستم یا نه؟؟واگر هستم شانس قبولی دارم؟؟البته  خودم فکر می کنم می تونم قبول شم چون هم هوشم بدک نیست هم حفظیام عالیه و  هم اینکه الان که دارم می خونم درسا با سرعت وحشتناک زیادی داره یادم  میاد...پرحرفی منو ببخشید و لطفا به من کمک و راهنمایی کنید...با سپاس  فراوان


منم کارم شده انگار که اینکه اینو به همه بگم 
شما با داشتن مدرک لیسانس ( کارشناسی ) بر اساس قانون مصوب شهریور 90 در صورت قبولی تو رشته دارو -دندون-پزشکی باید شهریه هیئت امنا رو پرداخت کنید ( ترمی حدود 2 تومن ) ..مهم هم نیست تو دوره کارشناسی روزانه بودین یا نه..در هر صورت چون مدرک لیسانس دارین و دانش آموخته حساب میشین باید شهریه بدین و نمی تونین روزانه ادامه تحصیل بدین..خواستم بگم که همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرین

----------


## mhbl74

*یه مشاور خوب توی شیراز بهم معرفی کنید
*

----------


## ali761

من به یکی از کتابفروشی هامون گفتم گفت زیست فاطمی چاپ نمیشه؟درست میگه؟میشه یه جایگزین معرفیکنین؟

----------


## ali761

راستی نطرتون درباره 8000تست گاج_گربه_تخته سیاه_نگرش روز_مهرو ماه و آبی قلم چی واسه زیست 1 چیه؟لطفا توضیح مختصری از سبک سوالاتشون _جواب هاشون_آموزششون و ... بگین . ممنون

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ali761* سلام شما خرید اینترنتی کن. اگه شده زیست چاپ قدیم بگیر. کتابهایی که گفتی همه خوب هستن البته نه برای آموزش بلکه برای تست. بیشتر از این در مورد این کتب نمیتونم صحبت کنم چون..... ولی در کل شما کتاب درسی رو بخون با فاطمی ( برای آموزش ) وقتی خوب یاد گرفتی از هر کدوم خواستی استفاده کن که مهر و ماه از لحاظ نکته ترکیبی خوبه ( نگرش روز رو نمیگم اصلا و نظری ندارم که تبلیغ نشه)*********************************
*M o h a m m a d* سلام. من دقت نکرده بودم که ایشون نظام قدیمی هستن و به خاطر همین بی دقتی از اون خانم و همه ی بچه معذرت میخوام .
*atenaatena* شما چنانچه قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفتی 100 درصد سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ میشه برای شما

----------


## ali761

ببخشید فضولیه چرا نمیتونین توضیح بدین؟

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام

اقای سلیمانی واقعا الان حتی واسه کسی که بخواد واسه پزشکی تهرانم بخونه دیر نیست؟؟؟

شما خودتون داروسازی دولتی میخونید؟   کجا؟؟ رتبتون چند شد؟ شما هم مث ما دیر شروع کرده بودید؟؟

----------


## نیل

ﺑﺎ ﺳﻼﻡ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺩﻭﺳﺘﺎﻥ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭﯼ . ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﺯ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺍﺯﺗﻮﻥ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺶ ﻣﯿﮑﻨﻢ ﺑﺎ ﺻﺒﺮ ﻭ ﺣﻮﺻﻠﻪ ﻣﺘﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﯿﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺯﺩﻭﺍﺝ ﮐﺮﺩﻩ ﺍﻡ ﻭ ﺗﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺑﻨﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺷﺮﺍﯾﻂ ﺯﻧﺪﮔﯿﻢ ﻭ ﺑﯿﻤﺎﺭﯼ ﻣﺎﺩﺭ ﺷﻮﻫﺮﻡ ﻭ ﭘﺮﺳﺘﺎﺭﯼ
ﺑﻨﺪﻩ ﺍﺯ ﺍﯾﺸﻮﻥ ﺟﺰ ﺯﯾﺴﺖ ﭘﯿﺶ ﻭ ﭘﺎﯾﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻫﯿﭻ ﮐﺘﺎﺑﯽ ﺩﺳﺖ ﻧﺰﺩﻡ ) ﻓﺎﺭﻍ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﻫﻢ
ﻫﺴﺘﻢ (
ﺑﺎ ﺑﻬﺘﺮ ﺷﺪﻥ ﺷﺮﺍﯾﻂ ﺍﺯ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺗﺎ 4 / 5 ﻣﺎﻩ ﺩﯾﮕﻪ ﻣﯿﺘﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﺸﯿﻨﻢ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ . ﺍﺯ ﺩﻭﺳﻨﺎﺕ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺶ
ﻣﯿﮑﻨﻢ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﮐﻤﮏ ﮐﻨﻦ ﮐﻪ ﻣﻦ ﭼﻄﻮﺭﯼ ﻭ ﺑﺎ ﭼﻪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﯼ ﺗﺎ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻓﺮﻭﺭﺩﯾﻦ ﻣﺎﻩ ﺩﺭﻭﺱ
ﭘﯿﺶ ﻭ ﭘﺎﯾﻪ ﺭﻭ ﺗﻤﻮﻡ ﮐﻨﻢ .
ﻫﻤﺮﺍﻩ ﺑﺎ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻥ ﭼﻄﻮﺭﯼ ﺗﺴﺖ ﮐﺎﺭ ﮐﻨﻢ؟ﻭ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺼﺪ ﻧﺪﺍﺭﻡ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪ ﭘﺸﺖ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺑﻤﻮﻧﻢ
)ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﻧﺘﯿﺠﻪ ﺩﻟﺨﻮﺍﻩ ﻧﮕﯿﺮﻡ ﻣﺠﺒﻮﺭﻡ ﺑﻤﻮﻧﻢ( . ﻟﻄﻔﺎ ﻫﺮ ﮐﯽ ﻣﯿﺘﻮﻧﻪ ﺭﺍﻫﻨﻤﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻨﻪ . ﺍﺟﺮﺗﻮﻥ ﺑﺎ
ﺧﺪﺍ  آقای سلیمانی  لطفا راهنماییم کنین.خیلی سر در گم هستم و نمیخوام نا امید بشم .

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezost*  سلام . من معدلم 09/71 بود و سال اول کنکور رتبه م 75445 شد. اما با  برنامه ریزی یکی از فامیلهام شرو کردم از مهر به درس خوندن و در سال 89 چند  مرحله مختلف در آزمونهای موسسه گاج رتبه 2کشور و 8 کشور و1کشور رو با نمره  تراز 9800 تقریبا (از 10 هزار ) کسب کردم. ( رجوع کنید به مجله نیمکت سال  89 که در سایت انتشارات گاج هست ) اما اون سال رتبه م به دلایلی 1392 شد.(  منطقه 3 ) سال بعد در آزمون های سازمان سنجش شرکت و رتبه 36 -4 - و 1 کشور  رو کسب کردم و رتبه م 53 منطقه 3 شد.اینم بگم سال 90 در دانشگاه پیام نور  رشته زیست شناسی خوندم که درس زیست شناسی جانوری و گیاهیش خیلی کمکم  کرد.الانم داروسازی میخونم . البته به مشاور علاقه مند بودم و میدونستم  مشکلات من رو هیچ مشاوری پاسخگو نبود ( یعنی مشاور با کیفیت نبود اگرم بود  من هزینه ش رو نداشتم ) - کلاسهای مشاوره ای مختلفی رفتم و پیش خیلی از  اساتید زانوی شاگردی به زمین زدم و بعشم کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو تالیف و  ویراستاری کردم تا امروز که در خدمت شما هستم . ولی اگه 1 مشاور خوب بود که  بهم کمک میکرد ( البته در محدوده زندگیم  با هزینه مشاوره کم ) من 3 سال  عمرم رو از دست نداده بودم. اینم بگم تا انسان نخواد هیچ چیز درست  نمیشه.خداوند به انان قوه ی عقل داده چرا فکر میکنید 5 ماه مونده ؟ چرا عدد  رو رند میکنید و کوچیک ؟ تاخودتون استرس بگیرید ؟ چرا نمیگید مثلا 150 روز  وقت دارم چرا به ثانیه حساب نمیکنید؟ دیر نیست فقط کافیه بخوای.***************************************  **********************

*ali761* بماند ولی در کل گفتم اونها خوبن***************************نیل* 
سلام . شما میتونی مقالات مشاوره ای بنده رو از سایت های مختلف تع=هیه و یا در هفته نامه پیک سنجش مرداد ماه مقالات برنامه ریزی و روش های اون رو مطالعه کنید.برنامه ریزی رایگان هم در سایت بنده هست انشالله که مفید باشه برای شما.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*نیل* شما چند کتاب کمک آموزشی مناسب که متناسب با سطح علمیتون باشه رو تهیه کنید.
مقدار حجم دروس زو تقسیم بر زمان کنید تا سرعت مطالعاتیتون بدست بیاد.
یا میتونید از روشهای برنامه ضربتی بعضی از مشاور ها استفاده کنید . روش زیاد هست اصل اجرا و همت هست.
الان هر مبحثی رو که مطالعه میکنید تست هم بزنید البته سعی کنید از الان بیشتر تست های سراسری حل کنید.

----------


## نیل

اقای سلیمانی.میشه ادرس سایت تون رو بدین؟و اینکه من تا آخر فروردین ماه چطوری این همه کتابارو بخونم؟و این که هر مبحثی رو میخونم چند وقت دیگه باید تست بزنم؟کتابای کمک آموزشی رو از یکی از آشناها قرض گرفتم.فکر می کنم کتابای مفیدی باشن.فقط تو درس ریاضی کتابی ندارم که به زبان ساده آموزش بده.اگه منابع خوبی معرفی کنین خیلی ممنون میشم. :Y (694):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*نیل* . در تاپیک مجاز به لینک و آدرس دادن نیستم . آدرس در امضام هست.برای ریاضی میتونید از منتشران -ژرف اندیشان -کوله پشتی -فاطمی استفاده کنید. البته اگه واقعا ضعیف هستید منتشران رو پیشنهاد میدم.
 با برنامه من پیش برید نگران نباشید

----------


## -Roxana-

سلام

امیدوارم سوالم رو جای درستی مطرح کرده باشم.

من میخوام کنکور 94 انسانی شرکت کنم. خودم تجربی بودم. چون ایران زندگی نمیکنم، باید خودم بشینم همه کتابها رو بخونم و تست بزنم. سوالم این هست که درسهایی مثل عربی و ریاضی و .. که توی هر درس، تمرین وجود داره، جواب این تمرینها رو از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم؟ 

مرسی

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*-Roxana* سلام. شما میتونی پاسخ این سوالات رو از اینترنت پیدا کنید. یا خرید پستی انجام بدید . هر کشوری که زندگی کنید براتون پست میکنن.

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

> *pezeshkiamarezost*  سلام . من معدلم 09/71 بود و سال اول کنکور رتبه م 75445 شد. اما با  برنامه ریزی یکی از فامیلهام شرو کردم از مهر به درس خوندن و در سال 89 چند  مرحله مختلف در آزمونهای موسسه گاج رتبه 2کشور و 8 کشور و1کشور رو با نمره  تراز 9800 تقریبا (از 10 هزار ) کسب کردم. ( رجوع کنید به مجله نیمکت سال  89 که در سایت انتشارات گاج هست ) اما اون سال رتبه م به دلایلی 1392 شد.(  منطقه 3 ) سال بعد در آزمون های سازمان سنجش شرکت و رتبه 36 -4 - و 1 کشور  رو کسب کردم و رتبه م 53 منطقه 3 شد.اینم بگم سال 90 در دانشگاه پیام نور  رشته زیست شناسی خوندم که درس زیست شناسی جانوری و گیاهیش خیلی کمکم  کرد.الانم داروسازی میخونم . البته به مشاور علاقه مند بودم و میدونستم  مشکلات من رو هیچ مشاوری پاسخگو نبود ( یعنی مشاور با کیفیت نبود اگرم بود  من هزینه ش رو نداشتم ) - کلاسهای مشاوره ای مختلفی رفتم و پیش خیلی از  اساتید زانوی شاگردی به زمین زدم و بعشم کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو تالیف و  ویراستاری کردم تا امروز که در خدمت شما هستم . ولی اگه 1 مشاور خوب بود که  بهم کمک میکرد ( البته در محدوده زندگیم  با هزینه مشاوره کم ) من 3 سال  عمرم رو از دست نداده بودم. اینم بگم تا انسان نخواد هیچ چیز درست  نمیشه.خداوند به انان قوه ی عقل داده چرا فکر میکنید 5 ماه مونده ؟ چرا عدد  رو رند میکنید و کوچیک ؟ تاخودتون استرس بگیرید ؟ چرا نمیگید مثلا 150 روز  وقت دارم چرا به ثانیه حساب نمیکنید؟ دیر نیست فقط کافیه بخوای.***************************************  **********************
> 
> ا.


پس به نظر شما اگر من از همین الان شروع کنم دیر نیست
و میتونم پزشکی شهید بهشتی در بیام

معدل چی؟؟میگن نمره رو میکشه پایین

کلا میگن دیگه نمیشه گفت اگه اینقدر زدی مثلا...رتبه ات چند میشه

و اینکه تو سایت گاج رفتم
اینو پیدا کردم
حدود 16 تا مجله نیمکت مال سال 89 هست
اما  تو کدومش؟
این؟نیمکت شماره 67

بعد من متوجه نشدم..تو کنکور رتبتون بد شد اون سال یا تو گاج؟؟؟

و اینکه سال بعد با رتبه بهتر خب چرا تهران یا پزشکی رو انتخاب نکردید؟

----------


## سانیار

سلام آقای سلیمانی برای برنامه ریزی های خوب سایتتون ممنون
من از برنامه هاتون استفاده میکنم اما چند وقته به سمت هر چیزی میرم الا درس ساعت مطالعه ام به شدت افت کرده
به  طوری که بعضی روزا اصلا نمیخونم یه جا خوندم مشکل برنامه ریزی روزانه اس  برای هر روزم برنامه ریزی کردم مقدار درسی رو که باید بخونم رو هم مشخص  کردم
اما پیش نرفت نمیدونم چیکار کنم همیشه هم اوایل هفته فقط طبق برنامه شما خوب پیش میرم اما آخر هفته نصفش میمونه الان من چیکار کنم که بتونم طبق برنامه گام آخر شما پیش برم و در روز بیشتر درس بخونم؟؟؟

----------


## atenaatena

> *ali761* سلام شما خرید اینترنتی کن. اگه شده زیست چاپ قدیم بگیر. کتابهایی که گفتی همه خوب هستن البته نه برای آموزش بلکه برای تست. بیشتر از این در مورد این کتب نمیتونم صحبت کنم چون..... ولی در کل شما کتاب درسی رو بخون با فاطمی ( برای آموزش ) وقتی خوب یاد گرفتی از هر کدوم خواستی استفاده کن که مهر و ماه از لحاظ نکته ترکیبی خوبه ( نگرش روز رو نمیگم اصلا و نظری ندارم که تبلیغ نشه)*********************************
> *M o h a m m a d* سلام. من دقت نکرده بودم که ایشون نظام قدیمی هستن و به خاطر همین بی دقتی از اون خانم و همه ی بچه معذرت میخوام .
> *atenaatena* شما چنانچه قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفتی 100 درصد سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ میشه برای شما


*M o h a m m a d,soleimany70*من سال 82 دیپلم گرفتم ولی نظام قدیم نبودم...می خوام بدونم اگر سوابق تحصیلی بخواد لحاظ بشه به چه صورته؟؟نمره تک تک درسها یا کل معدل؟؟و اینکه متاسفانه من معدل دیپلمم 15 بوده با چه درصدایی تو کنکور می تونم دارو مشهد قبول شم؟؟

----------


## نیل

> *نیل* . در تاپیک مجاز به لینک و آدرس دادن نیستم . آدرس در امضام هست.برای ریاضی میتونید از منتشران -ژرف اندیشان -کوله پشتی -فاطمی استفاده کنید. البته اگه واقعا ضعیف هستید منتشران رو پیشنهاد میدم.
>  با برنامه من پیش برید نگران نباشید


اقای سلیمانی من کتاب آموزشی منتشران رو جستجو کردم بیشتر به صورت حل تمرینات کتاب بود.میشه اسم دقیق کتاب رو بگین تا من بدونم از فروشنده چی باید بخوام.و اینکه کتابی سراغ دارین که بیشتر بر اساس آموزش مباحث باشه.خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezos* سلام. من به داروسازی علاقه داشتم و شرایطم طوری بود که نمیتونستم تهران برم. کجلات بهمن به بعد و اگه نگاه کنید اسمم هست.من سال اول ه کنکور دادم 75445شدم سال بعدش 1392 و سال بعدش 53.شما از الان شروع کن دیر نیست*********
سلام*سانیار* شما طبق اون پیش برو موفق میشی البته باید هدف باشه .و با بنده تماس بگیرید تا کامل راهنمایی کنم چون حجم مطالبی که میگم زیاده و نمیتون اینجا کامل بنئیسم.اینم بگم که مقالات مشاوره ای بنده در سایت های مختلف تا حدودی پاسخگوی نیاز شما هست*********atenaatena*سلام دیپلمهای ماقبل سال 84 100درصد آزمون براشون لحاظ خواهد شد.
************نیل*سلام کتاب گام به گام تمام دروس رو نگیرید و کتابهای تک درسش رو بگید میخوام.راهنمای گام به گام درس فیزیک و ریاضی مثلا

----------


## ali2655

سلام دوست عزیز
بعد از مدتها گفتم یه سری به کنکوریها بزنم آخه خودم تو این وضعیت بودم و درک می کنم. این مشکل شما را من هم داشتم ولی بالاخره با تلاش تونستم حلش کنم. سعی کن تو درس خوندن منطقی باشی و همش به آینده و اینکه چی میشه فکر نکنی. بهت پیشنهاد می کنم یه سری به سایت nusha.ir بزنی. من از مهندس مهتابی مشاوره گرفتم و خیلی بهم کمک کرد. روشش با بقیه فرق می کنه و تقریبا اغلب کارها را با نظر خودت برنامه ریزی میکنه. به هرکه پیشنهاد کردم راضی بوده فقط شانس بیاری وقت داشته باشه
امیدوارم موفق باشی :Y (565):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

متشکر از شما . هر مشاوری نظر خودش رو داره به هر حال موفق باشید انشالله.

----------


## ali761

دوباره سلام من الان یه مشکل نسبتا بزرگ دارم.من کنار اینکه درس میخونم و شاگرد نسبتا زرنگی هم هستم بهصورت حرفه ای شطرنج هم بازی میکنم.به همین خاطر وقت کمی واسه درس خوندن برام میمونه(یه تاپیک قبلا همینجا گذاشتم در این مورد)خودم شطرنجو بیشتردوستدارم ولی خوب امکان پیشرفتم غیر ممکن نیست ولی سخته.و همین باعث میشه یه کم ازش فاصله بگیرم.درس خوندم دوسدارم به همین دلیل نمی تونم بین شطرنج و درس یکی رو انتخاب کنم.بهطوری که بعضی وقت ها از درس خوندن لذت می برم و بهم زور میاد شطرنج تمرین کنم و بعضی وقت ها هم برعکس میشه.سوالم اینکه الان که سال دومم و درسال سوم یهکمی از درس خوندن فاصله بگیرم و شطرنجو اولویت قراربدمو اگه پیشرفت چشمگیری نکردمبیام و سال چهارم فقط درس بخونم و جبران کنم یا هر سال و حتی سال چهارم کنار درس خوندن و تستی کارکردن شطرنجم تمرین کنم؟اصلا آیا میشه درسال چهارم کنار درس خوندن واسه کنکور شطرنجم تمرین کرد؟این تاپیک قبلی ام است
محمد رضا من معدلم حدود 19/90میشه هنوز کارنامه رو نگرفتم (زیست 19/25وزبان   فارسی19گرفتم)  ولی این دوروبراست.کتاب های کمک آموزشی ام نیز به قرار   زیره
ادبیات     چند تا جزوهاست که از اینترنت دانلود کردم+آبی قلم چی واسه تست
عربی        گاج سبز(هم تستی و  هم تشریحی)
معارف       جزوه های اینترنتی
زبان             خط سفید(بیشتر تشریحی)
ریاضی           گاج سفید
هندسه           گاج طوسی
زیست       هیچی
شیمی        جزوه های معلم هایگوناگون که از اینترنت دانلود کردم(بیشتر تشریحی)
فیزیک           آموزش نشر الگو(بهت توصیه می کنم.قطوره ولی خوبه)(هم تستی و  هم تشریحی)
البته من کنار درس خوندن شطرنجم به طور حرفهای دنبال می کنم 3هفته بعدم   مسابقه ی کشوری دارم و روزی بین 3 الی 5 ساعت تمرین می کنم(بدون مربی و   امکانات که پیشرفتو خیلی سخت می کنه) سال قبل هفتم شدم اما امسال زیاد امید   وار نیستم ولی خوب تلاشمو میکنم .من قبل از امتحانات بین 1/5ماه تا 2ماه   روزی نیم ساعت فیزیک(خیلی موثر بود و از 30درصد رسوندم به حدود 70-80درصد)  و  نیم ساعت شیمی از کتاب های کمک آموزشی میخوندم. پنجشنبه و جمعه ها هم  عربی  وریاضی و هندسه.همراه با 1/5تا3ساعت شطرنج درروز ولی باشروع امتحانات  دیگه  کمک آموزشی نخوندم ساعات شطرنجو به  2 تا5 ساعت افزایش دادم امروزم  حوصله  نداشتم نه 5 ساعت که قرار بودشطرنج تمرین کنم و کردم  نه درس خوندم  رشته ام  تجربیه ولی ریاضی استعدادم بیشتره.حدود 70-80 درصدریاضی می زنم و   45-55زیست.الان فقط به مسابقم فکر می کنم و بعد از اون تصمیم میگیرم.اگه   اول بشم(که زیاد امید ندارم)و برم آسیایی امسال درس خوندنو رها میکنم ومی   چسبم به شطرنجم اما اگه نتونم بیشتر به درسم توجه می کنم و کمتر به   شطرنج.البته من مجبور بودم بعضی از روز ها به فقط 4-5ساعت خابم راضی باشم   تا هم بهدرسم برسم هم شطرنجم.
میدونم سخته ولی راهنمایی کنید

----------


## karen

سلام اقای سلیمانی  خسته نباشید.
ببخشید نمیدونم سوالم تکراری هست یا  نه اگه هست ببخشید.از دوره راهنمایی به جز ریاضی و لغات زبان.چیز دیگه ای  نیست که لازم به مرور دوباره داشته باشه؟

----------


## nasrin22

سلام چن وقته از برنامه هام عقب افتادم هرچقد میخونم فایده نداره به شدت ناامید شدم.هنوز پایه مو نبستم.استرس شدید پیدا کردم تازگیا خوابالو شدم!!!!به نظرتون بایدچیکار کنم؟؟  :Y (636):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ali761* سلام  شما میتونی هم شطرنج بازی کنی و هم درس بخونی . با برنامه ریزی مناسب در زندگیت میتونی به همه ی اهدافت برسی . سال چهارم باید درس رو بیشتر در اولویت بدی بخصوص چند ماه آخر .شلوغش نکن شما وقت هر 2 رو داری از تفریحاتت بزن و به این کارات برس.********karen* سلام شما در درس فیزیک هم اگر با مشکل برخوردید میتونید به عولم تجربی دوره راهنمایی مراجعه کنی ( بخش های آبی کتاب ) البته اگه واجب بود . دیگه درسی لازم نیست************
*nasrin22* سلام شما مستونی از برنامه رایگان بنده استفاده کنی . در مورد خوابم قبلا یکی این سوال را پرسید و پاسخ دادم . میتونید اون رو مطالعه کنید. برنامه ریزی مناسب بهمراه هدف داشته باش. شاید امروز و فردا کردنت و خوب پیش نرفتن به علت غلط بودن شیوه های اجرای دروس باشه . همچنین باید از منابع مناسب استفاده کنید.

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام اقای سلیمانی

من از دیروز دیگه درس را شروع کردم  :Yahoo (1):  
با ارزوی پزشکی

یه سوال

اگر فقط درس عربی رو تست نزنیم چیزی میشه؟؟؟؟


یعنی خیلی بد میشه؟؟؟






و اینکه از 391 نفر  دانشجوهاتون...

1:کلاس برگذار میکردید..یا همچین چیزی

و اینکه 391 نفر زیر رتبه 700 کشوری...تو منطقه ها...بهترین رتبه چند بوده؟

و شخصی شونم هست که بتونم بهاش صحبت کنم؟؟ مخصوصا یکیشون که دیر شروع کرده باشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MeH RaN

سلام اقاي سليماني ميشه راجب برنامه ريزي یک راهنمایی بکنید؟من ترم اول را بد خوندم تو درس های اختصاصی نسبتا قوی ولی عمومی اصلا تاحالا نخوندم هر وقت هم مثلا یک درس ادبیات را بخوام بخونم کلی وقت هدر میدم برای قرابت هاش اخر هم یک درس تموم نمیشه ممنون میشم یک راهنمایی بهم بکنید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezost*سلام . در درس عربی سعی کنید مطالعه کنید بخصوص مبحث ترجمه . اگه هم حال نداری کتابهای سنگین و پر حجم بخونی از کتابهای خلاصه مثل آزاد راه گاج ( دیگه چاپ نمیشه ) استفاده کنی.بنده فقط 10جلسه کلاس داشتم اونم نه برای همه ی دانش آموزام. و روش م به این شکل بود که برنامه هفته ای میدادم و در آخر هفته از همون مباحث آزمون میگرفتم و رفع اشکال میکردم. رتبه 19 - 28 -71 و...... . امکان صحبت نیست .بنده خدا ها گناه نکردمن که چون 1 سال از من برنامه گرفتن من شماره شون رو بدم اون ها هم تا آخر عمر پاسخگوی من و دانش آموزان جدیدم باشن . البته من شماره رو به هر کسی نمیدم و شما رو هم نمیشناسم ( معذرت ) . شرمنده امکانش نیست.ولی برای آخرین بار میگم نه الان بلکه اردیبهشتم دیر نیست.
*MeHrAn1374* سلام . برنانه برایگان در داخل سایتم هیت میتونید استفاده کنید . برای درس ادبیات هم میتونید فایلهای مشاوره ای بنده رو گوش بدید . البته در همین سایت هم با کنک و اجازه ریاست سایت مقالات مختلف در این باب رو قرار دادم. سوال شما هم میشه گفت تکراری هست و میتونید به پاسخ های گذشته م توجه کنید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

توجه :
دانش آموزان عزیز لطفا سوالاتی که بصورت عمومی هستند را به صورت پیغام خصوصی از بنده نپرسید . در همین تاپیک مطرح و پاسخ خود را دریافت نمایید. شاید سوال شما سوال خیلی از دوستهای گل دیگه هم باشه . متشکر

----------


## arash

*سلام جناب اسماعیلی عزیز من درسی مثل زیست و شیمی رو تموم کردم و تقریبا همه تستاشو زدم!
الان چیکار کنم که یادم نره؟چطوری مرورش کنم؟روزانه /هفتگی،کدومش براش وقت بزارم؟چون همش میترسم فراموش کنم و باید از اول بخونم!
واقعا ممنون که اینقدر کامل و با حوصله جواب میدین!
ممنون*

----------


## ali761

سلام .ببخشید که مجبورید منو هرروز تحمل کنید.واسه درس ادبیات هر سال باید خوب خوند؟یعنی باید خط به خط کتابو خوند. آرایه هارو مشخص کرد نکات دستوری رو یاد گرفت.املا و معانی لغات روبه خاطر سپرد.مفهوم بیت هارویادگرفت تست زد و...یا میتونیم تا سال چهارم  با شیوه ی معلم پیش رفتو تو سال چهارم از کتابها کمک آموزشی مبحپی و یا جامع استفاده کرد.مثلا قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی و یا جامع مهرو ماه خوند.کدوم روش مطالعه ی ادبیات بهتره( هم برای مدرسه و هم برای کنکور).هر سال با کتابی مثلا گاج پیش رفتن یا تو سال چهارم از کمک آموزشی جامع خوندن یا تو سال چهارم مبحثی خوندن؟

----------


## hach

چطور سوالامو بپرسم؟ تازه واردم

----------


## hach

حالا ياد گرفتم
چكار كنم ساعت مطالعم بره بالا؟
رياضي رو هر چي هم كه بخونم كم مي گيرم چكار كنم؟

----------


## saber043

سلام. ببخشید برای فیزیک بایه(برای تجربی) چه کتابی رو بیشنهاد میکنید؟
چیکار کنم که به خودم امدواری بدم؟! چون مدام تو ذهنم این هست که نمیتونم رتبه خوب کسب کنم.
[spoil] دانشگاه های آزاد از رشته تجربی 
بذیرش برای مهندسی نفت یا بترولیم دارن؟ [spoil]

----------


## mahsa khanoom

سلام،خسته نباشین.این راسته که دیگه دانشجوی دختر برای معماری قبول نمیکنن؟

----------


## amir_hossein

سلام چناب آقای سلیمانی
ارتون خواهش میکنم یه راهنمایی بهم بکنید که برا ترم دوم درسهامو قورت بدم :Y (565): 
من دوم تجربی ام و معدل ترم اولم هم 18 شد..ولی تو درسای فیزیک و هندسه به شدت و ریاضی مقداری ضعف دارم...ازتون خواهش میکنم بهم منابع کمک آموزشی معرفی کنید و یه برنامه بهم بدید.تا روزی 4 ساعت هم وقت برا خوندن دارم.بیشتر میخوام رو 5 تا درس اصلیم(ریاضی/زیست/فیزیک/هندسه/شیمی) کار کنم عمومی ها رو هم جمعه ها میخونم.لطفا کمکم کنید که از همین امروز شر.ع کنم..خیلی ممنون :Y (694):

----------


## زهرا74

سلام اقای سلیمانی من سوالم در مورد فیزیک هستش
میخواستم ببینم من که از اول زیاد فیزیکم خوب نبوده :Y (455): برای  خوندن فیزیک کنکور شروع کنم دو تا سوال داشتم  1کدوم فصل های سال 4 و پایه هم اسونه و هم پر از تسته که من میتونم جواب بدم و وقتم رو روی همونا بزارم
 2اگه میشه بگید چند درصد از اونا سوال میاد ممنونتون میشم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## ali761

با اجازه  ی آقای سلیمانی .سلام جناب امیرحسین خان.منم دوم تجربی بر عکستو ریاضیم خوبه ولی زیستم زیاد نه.این منابع منه میتونه بهت کمک کنه
فیزیک     آموزشی نشر الگو
ریاضی      گاج سفید
شیمی     میکرو گاج(گاج طوسی) (توصیه ی آقای سلیمانی) یا آموزش مبتکران(من مبتکران سال 84رو دارم)
زیست       انتشارات فاطمی اگه پیدا کنی منکه پیدا نکردم-خودم خیلی سبز دارم
هندسه      معلممون گاج طوسی رو پیشنهاد کرد ولی سطحش یه خورده بالاتره

----------


## مولا علی

سلام آقای سلیمانی ..من سال سوم تجربی هستم وداخل دروس عربی وریاضی(برای کنکور )مشکل دارم چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟راستی میخواستم بدونم که معدل کل تو کنکور تاثیر داره یا نه؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## amir_hossein

@ali761
داداش خیلی ممنونم لطف کردی
یه سوال داشتم ازت.برنامه خاصی برا درس خوندن داری؟

----------


## *parisa*

سلام......من در ازمون های گاج فیزیک و ریاضی را بالای 50میزنم ولی نمیدونم  چرا با وجود اینکه شیمی و زیست خیلی بیشتر میخونم و تست های بیشتری هم  میزنم درصد کمی میزنم
لطفا به من  نحوی خواندن این دو درس را نشان دهید.. 						
رتبه من برای کنکور92  شد 5000 ایا میتونم رتبه امسال خودم به زیر 1000برسونم با وجود اینکه نیمه اول کمی سستی کردم ؟

----------


## ali761

نوبت اول تاحدودی  داشتم.روزی نیم ساعتشیمی ونیم ساعت فیزیک میخوندم.1/5ساعت هم شطرنج تمرین میکردم.پنج شنبه و جمعه هاهم ریاضی و هندسه و عربی میخوندمبا 3 ساعت شطرنج.با شروع امتحانات دیگه تستی و کمک آموزشی نخوندم و بیش تر شطرنج تمرین کردم.حالا هم روزی بین 3تا5 ساعت شطرنج تمرین میکنم چون  2 هفته دیگه مسابقه دارم.بعد از اون برنامم رو مشخص میکنم.اینبار میخام زیستو ادبیاتو دین و زندگی رو وارد برنامم کنم.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*arash*  سلام. در درس زیست بعد از اتمام کتب درسی بیاید و یک بار دیگه نکات ترکیبی  و نکات شکلها رو کامل مطالعه کنید و هر 2 فصلی برگرد ویک بار دیگه مرور کن  مطالبی رو که خوندی - در مرور سعی کن نکات مهم / پر سوال رو مطالعه کنید و  این بار علاوه بر تستهای دانشگاه آزاد تستهای سراسری هم بزنی .یک کتاب  خلاصه نویسی بخر و کل نکات مهم رو داخلش در صورتی که اون نکات نباشه بنویس و  برای مرور از اون استفاده کن برای هر فصل با توجه به حجمش تقریبا 1 ساعت  الی 2 ساعت بسنده میکنه.**********ali761*  سلام. کتاب مهر و ماه رو بگیر یا بقیه کتابهایی که مبحثی هستن . و آرایه  ها رو مثلا کامل از روش بخون بعد بیا داخل کتاب درسی و ابیات کتاب درسی رو  مطالعه کن و بدون استفاده از کتابهای کمک آموزشی آرایه هاش رو پیدا کن و  وقتی آرایه هارو مشخص کردی اونها رو با کتای مثل گاج تطبیق بده و ببین آیا  تمام آرایه رو پیدا کردی یانه. لیستی از کل آرایه ها بنویس _( البته فقط  اسمش مثل مجاز -استعاره و..) و وقتی میخوای آرایه پیدا کنی از این لیست کمک  بگیر . سعی کن تمام مطالب ادبیات فارسی رو برای کنکور مبحثی بخونی اینکار  باعث اتلاف وقت میشه.*************
*hach*  سلام. شما با یک ساعت پایه ( مثلا 4 ساعت ) شروع کن و روزی 10 دقیقه به  این ساعت افزایش بده. البته ساعت مهم نیست اصل کیفیت مطالعه هست و نحوه ی  یادگیری درسی. در مورد ریاضی هم بارها گفتم اول مشکلات پایه ایت رو بر  طرف  کن ( راهنمایی و اول دبیرستان ) بعد از یک کتاب مثل منتشران - فاطمی و...  که برای همی طیفها اعم از ضعیف و قوی توضیح داده استفاده کن. ( به پرسشهای  قبلی و پاسخ های قبلی بنده توجه کنید که در صفحات پیشین است )***********saber043* سلام برای آزاد مهندسی نفت برای تجربی داره . سوال فیزیکت تکراریه ( خطا ) قبلا گفتم .********mahsa khanoom* سلام خیر بنده چنین چیزی رو نشندیم . در صورتی که صحت داشته باشه از طریق هفته نامه پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی میشه. فکر نکنم درست باشه****     				 				 				 			 	
*amir_hossein* سلام ( خطا ) منابع قبلا معرفی شده .در درس ادبیات از گاج - کلک معلم ساجدی - عربی - گاج - فاطمی - کوله پشتی - همگامان و....استفاده کن بقیه کتب قبلا معرفی شده . شما برنامه ریزی مناسب انجام بده و هر روز علاوه بر مطالعه مطالب مدرسه  قسمتی هم برای مطالعه مطالب قبلی بذار . با یک ساعت پایه مثلا 3 ساعت شروع کن و درس بخون. حجم مطالب رو تقسیم بر تعداد هفته هایی کنید که میخواید درس ها رو تمام کنید با این کار سرعت مطالعه ت مشخص میشه *********زهرا74* سلام آسونی هر فصل بستگی به شما داره و بنده نمیتونم کمکی بهتون بکنم مثلا شاید دینامیک برای شما آسان باشه اما برای یکی سخت . تعداد سوالات هر درس هم برای کلیه رشته بزودر در همین سایت قرار میدم.***********مولا علی* سلام ( خطا )2  سوال تکراری******parisa** سلام . بله برای کسب رتبه عالی هنوز هم فرصت باقیست . سوال شما هم یه جورایی تکراری هست ولی یک بار دیگه هم میگم . در مرحله اول ابتدا در درس زیست کتاب های درسی 2 - 3و پیش دانشگاهی رو مطالعه کنید ( از روی خود کتاب ) و اگر مشکل آموزشی داشتی میتونی از کتب کمک آموزشی استفاده کنی . ( به هیچ وجه نکته ترکیبی نخوان ) و در این مرحله تستهای آزاد و یا سراسری - تایفی که نکته ترکیبی ندارند رو حل کن. در مرحله بعد اینبار کتاب رو با نکته ترکیبی مطالعه و نکات شکلها رو هم کامل بخون . هر هفته هم مطالب روز های قبل رو مرور کن. در درس شیمی هر فصل رو به 5 جلسه تقسیم کن 4 جلسه مطالعه و یک جلسه تمرین - تست و مرور.  ابتدا قسمتی از کتاب رو مطالعه کن مثلا از ابتدای فصل 1 سال دوم تا پرتو زایی سپس بعد از مطالعه کتاب درسی سراغ کتب کمک آموزشی برو و درسنامه های همون قسمت رو که از کتاب درسی مطالعه کردی بخون . سپس پاسخ نشریحی تستها رو بدون حل تست مطالعه و نکات اون رو یادداشت کن . در پاسخهای تشریحی تستها نکات مهمی وجود داره که در اکثر کتب کمک آموزشی در درسنامه ها به اون اشاره نشده. بعد از این کارها تست بزن ( شما در هر جلسه بین 20 تا 30 تست حل کن ) در جلسه آخر هم کل فصل رو مرور کن و تستهای تکمیلی بجهت تسلط بزن.******

----------


## علی سلیمانی

توجه : 
دانش آموزان گرامی خواهشا در صورت امکان سوالهای تکراری نپرسید.

----------


## arash

*سلام آقای سلیمانی مرسی از پاسختون!
برای مرور شیمی چیکار باید کرد اونم بطور کامل تموم شده!
شما تو فایل های صوتی گفتید که درباره مرور هم صحبت می کنید لطفا کی آماده میشه؟
چون من تموم درسام رو به اتمامه و با مرور کردن مشکل دارم ممنون!*

----------


## javadfathi

برای درس دینی

کلا میشه بجا متن کتابووواز رو خیلی سبز خوند؟

خیلی کامله اخه

----------


## hach

سلام اقای سلیمانی من ریاضی بایه عالی ام
بارسال ریاضی همیشه بالای 17 بودم اونم باسخت گیری ای که معلممون می کرد
ترم دوم هم 20 شدم ولی امسال دیگه معلممون خیلی پیشرفته کار می کنه با وجود خواهرم که دبیر ریاضیه بازم امتحاناش رو خراب می کنم
ترم اول امسال 16.5 گرفتم تازه با ارفاق فراوان
به نظر شما مبتکران ریاضی خوبه؟
واسه ساعت مطالعه هم ممنونم

----------


## hach

ببخشید یادم رفت اینو بپرسم
من که واسه المپیاد شرکت می کنم و 1اسفند هم امتحان دازم این ساعت مطالعه کافیه
شرمنده یادم رفت ذکر کنم که المپیادیم
به نظرتون روزی جند ساعات زیست بخونم؟
در ضمن واسه ژنتیک جکار کنم اصن حالیم نمیشه....
ممنون

----------


## mohammad1326

سلام
من سال سومم و توی کانون ترازم حدود 6500 (میانگین)
توی نوبت ال خیل خوب میخوندم و روزی4 ساعت میرسید و توی امتحانات هم که به 5 رسید
ولی از وقتی امتحانا تموم شده خیلی نوسانی درس میخونم یعنی شاید یک هفته به 30 برسه و یک هفته 17 ................
چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nasrin22

من با برنامه قبلی خودم پیش رفتم یعنی میتونم اونو ول کنم و از ادامه ش با برنامه شما پیش بیام؟؟شدنیه؟؟؟ممکنه بعضی مبحثارو نخونده باشم تو برنامه شما هم گذشته باشه؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*arash* سلام . بزودی آماده میشه. شما برای مرور میتونید از روی کتاب شیمی جمع بندی مهر و ماه استفاده و مرور کنید . البته الان سعی کنید مطالعه کنید بعد از مرور کامل دوباره بر گردید و تست بزنید. فرمولها و واکنشهای مهم رو یادداشت و در زمانهای مرده ( تلف شده ) ازوشون استفاده کن.*****javadfathi* سلام . امکانش هست البته اونطور که شما میگی کامل نیست.گاج یا نشر الگو کامل هستند********hach* سلام شما باید ببینید مشکل اصلی تون چیه ..اگه پایه ت قوی هست ببین مشکل کجاست ؟ آیا در حل تست مشکل داری ؟ در جواب باید گفت که نوع تست ت رو عوض کن . اگر تالیفی میزینی سعی کن کمش کنی و سراسری بزنی .آیا در امتحانات مشکل داری یا به جواب آخر نمیرسی با توجه به کامل نوشتن فرمول ؟ در جواب باید گفت حتی قبل از حل تست شما از هر مبحث 30 تا نمونه سوال امتحانی حل کن و دنبال راه های خلاصه مهندسی معکوسی که در اکثر سی دی ها و .... هست استفاده نکن. سعی کن نومنه سوالات زیادی حل کنی تا دستت پرشه . در مبحث ژنتیک هم اصلا شولغش نکن . خود کتاب درسی رو مطالعه و تستهای سراسری سال های قبل رو کاملا حل کن و راه حلهاشون رو یاداشت و تمرین کن. در این قسمت هم حل نمونه سوال به شما پیشنهاد میشه . کتاب ژنتیک انتشارات فاطمی کمکت میکنه ( چون المپیاد میخوای شرکتی در هر درسی میتونی از این کتابهای فاطمی استفاده کنی یا مرآت یا انتشارات مدرسه چون این کتابها میشه گفت هدفشون المپیاده )*************mohammad1326* سلام . شما اگر خسته شدی حتما یکی دو روز استراحت کن و برنامه ریزی مناسب داشته باش . سعی کن رنج ساعتی مناسبی داشته باشی و هر روز دقایقی به اون ساعت اضافه کن . در زمانهایی که بیشتر پر انرژی هستی مطالعه کن و علت اصلی این کم کاری رو جست و جو کن*********nasrin22* سلام برنامه عمومی من که داخل سایت ها هست خحجم نسبتا کمی داره و شما قادر خواهید بود با افزایش ساعت مطالعه اون مباحث رو جبران کنید البته شایان به ذکره که اون برنامه تازه شروع شده ( گام آخر )

----------


## علی سلیمانی

دانلود 
بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور در آزمون های سراسری سال 85 تا 92
دانلود بودجه بندی دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی ***
دانلود بودجه بندی دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی و فیزیک ****
دانلود بودجه بندی دروس اختصاصی رشته انسانی

این هم بودجه بندی آزمون سراسری که خیلی ها سوال کردند

----------


## areff10

سلام
اقا من هرکاری میکنم ساعت مطالعه م از چهارساعت بالاتر نمیره
اگرم بره درصد یادگیری صفره
همش میخام یه بهونه پیدا کنم از اتاق و پای کتاب بپیچم بیام بیرون
نمیدونم چیکار کنم! راهی به ذهن خودم ک نمیرسه!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*areff10* سلام . تغییر ناگهانی در اخلاق و رفتار و عادات آدمی مضر بوده و اصلا اجرا شدنی نیست . سعی کنید روزی 5 الی 10 دقیقه به مجموع ساعات مطالعاتی تون اضافه کنید . اگر همون 4 ساعت مفید باشه و شما دروس رو بخوبی یاد بگیرید به اندازه ی 10 ساعت بعضی از دانش آموزان ارزش داره

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

سلامی دوباره اقای سلیمانی

اوکی ممنون

ولی این دانشجویان مثلا تو این سایت...جایی..هیچ جا نیستند که بتونم با یکیشون صحبت کنم انرژی بگیرم؟

و اینکه پس معدل پایین چی؟
معدل در حد 8

اخه یکی مثل من اصلا این چیزا واسش مهم نبود
بخدا درسم خوبه اما خیلی شیطونم
اصلا این چیزا واسم مهم نبود
نمیدونستم که یه زمانی میگن این نمره ها هم مهمه

حالا چکار کنم؟

میگن مثلا حتی اگه من درصد بالایی هم جواببدم
خب بازم این نمرهه ا منو میکشن پایین

بعدش هم
خدایی علوم پزشکی تهران... ! کسی که تا الان نخونده!
( البته از موقعی که شما گفتی شروع کن شروع کردم )

----------


## javadfathi

سلام...بلافاصله بعد از خواندن دینی باید تست بزنیم یا فرداش تست بزنیم؟؟؟؟

قبل تست میشه یه مرور داشته باشیم یا نه؟
مخصوصا ایات رو

----------


## javadfathi

این راست است یا نه؟ از کجا باید بفهمیم؟؟؟

فک کنم تو سایت kanoon قلم چی هم زده بودن

اخه اینجوری خیلی از عربی میپره

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezost* سلام شما با بنئ=ده تماس بگیر.*javadfathi**********  سلام  به نظر بنده درسات است . اگه میخوای اطمینان پیدا کنی داخل هفته نامه پیک سنجش هست . اگه پیدا نکردی به سایتش مراجعه و داخل آرشیو پیداش کن

----------


## r-nazary

سلام اقای سلیمانی من روش های  مختلفی رو برای زیست امتحان کردم اما جواب نداد میشه راهنمایی کنید؟ خود شما باچه روشی زیستو میخوندید؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*javadfathi* سلام بلافاصله تست بزن اما روزهای بعدم کاملتر بزن.*********r-nazary*سلام  بر شما . روش اجرای زیست رو قبلا در همین تاپیک بارها و بارها توضیح دادم

----------


## shaghayegh

اقای سلیمانی سلام.میشه لطفا کمکم کنید و جواب سوالمو بدید.من معدلم کمه.14 هستش.میخواستم بدونم در کنکور 93 مثلا اگه رتبه ی 1200بیارم  میشه 4000؟؟من دارم خیلی خوب میخونم اما واقعا روحیمو باختم.خواهش میکنم جواب سوالمو بدید.خواهش میکنم.

----------


## elninio

لطفا خودتونو درگیر مسایل معدل .رتبه و...نکنین با روحیه بخونین و توکلتون به خدا باشه  موقع انتخاب رشته راجع به این مسایل فکر کنین

----------


## علی سلیمانی

shaghayeghسلام .چرا شما دانش آموزان اینقدر قضیه رو بزرگش میکنید؟ شما 75 درصد کنکور رو رها کردید چسبیدید به این 25 درصد ؟؟؟؟ شما همه ی درس ها رو بالای 65 بزن پزشکی و... قبولی معدل اونطورثی که شما ها فکر میکنید تاثیر نداره . درس بخونید و به این حواشی توجه نکنید.

----------


## mahsa khanoom

آقای سلیمانی سوال من تکراری بود که جواب ندادین؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*mahsa khanoom* سلام خیر بنده چنین چیزی رو نشندیم . در صورتی که صحت داشته باشه از طریق هفته نامه پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی میشه. فکر نکنم درست باشه***** پاسخ شما در صفحه 16 داده شده بود

----------


## javadfathi

* اقای سلیمانی در حد یه سوال

کنکور روی اون 75 درصد تاثیر داره یا نداره؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*javadfathi* سلام یقینا 75 درصد تاثیر بسیار بسیار بیشتری داره

----------


## javadfathi

من واقعا معذرت میخواهم...اصلا نمیدانم این چه سوالی بود که پرسیدم !   میخواستم بپرسم : 25 درصد معدل روی 75 درصد هم تاثیر میزاره؟

*شرمنده

----------


## sina

میخواستم نظرتون را درباره زمان تموم کردن درسا بدونم.......من محصلم و سخته قبل عید درسا را تموم کنم 

البته خب همونطور ک هممون میدونیم کار سخت ولی شدنیه.....حالا به نظرتون من درسا را با کانون برم جلو و همراه اون تموم کنم یا هرچی زودتر بشه بهتره؟ به نظرتون کانون درسا را دیر تموم نمیکنه؟ 

البته با برنامه کانون پایه ها تقریبن قبل عید تموم میشن فقط میمونه پیش..... 

اصلن مهمه کی تموم بشه یا مهم اینه ک هرچی میخونی با کیفیت بخونی؟؟ 

یا زیست وشیمی را قبل عید تموم کنم و ریاضی و فیزیکا بزارم با کانون یا یکم زودتر (مثلن تا اخر فروردین) تموم کنم..... 

میدونم نمیشه نسخه کلی داد و واسه همه یکسان نیست ولی شما فرضا واسه رتبه خوب نسخه بپیچید!!!
پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییاتون

----------


## علی سلیمانی

* سلام .sina*
من نمیدونم این چه فکر و بیماری هست که اکثر دانش آموزان بهش مبتلا شدن که باید همه ی درسها رو زود تموم کنن. خوب فکر کنید . درس زود تمام کردن به چه قیمت ؟؟؟؟؟ آیا زود باید تمام کرد و از کتابها جیزی رو درک نکرد؟ . 
اندازه نگه دار که اندازه نکوست
هر کاری رو سر وقت خودش انجام بده .
یک مطلب رو خوب بخونی و درکش کنی و بفهمیش خیلی بهتر از اینه که درسها رو زود بخونید و تمومشون کنی و نفهمیشون.
اگر شما هر هفته مطالب هفته های قبلتون رو مرور کنید و درسها رو کامل مطالعه کنید بهتر نتیجه میگیرید. به نظر بنده شما تا آخر فروردین یا حتی اردیبهشت هم میتونید درسها رو بخونید . البته هر هفته مرور ی داشته باشید بر روی مطالب قبلی و بعد ش هم تستهای کنکور های سراسری سالهای قبل رو حل کنید.*********************
*avadfathi* سلام. 
بله تاثیر داره اما نه اونطوری که بچه ها شلوغش میکنن

----------


## sina

یه جا دیدم گفتید یه روش واسه زیست دارید؟؟چه روشی؟؟ اتفاقن من زیستم زیاد جالب نیس!!!!با اینکه رشتم تجربیه!!!
ینی درصد ریاضی و فیزیکم از زیستم همیشه بیشتره!!!(ریاضی فیزیک را حدود80 میزنم) ولی متاسفانه به جز یه آزمون تا به حال درصد بالای 70 زیستو  تو قلم چی نیاوردم!!!! اصلن دقت که میکنم فیزیکو بیشتر از زیست میخونم!!! 

دلیلشم اینه واسه زیست تضمینی نیس ....و درصد بالای زیست احتمالش خیلی خیلی از ریاضی و فیزیک کمتره!!

خیلیم نگرانم واسه زیست.....کاشکی یه تضمین بود میگفتت فلان منبع را n ساعت و n بار بخونی حتمن زیستا حدود 80 میزنی!!!!بخدا خیالم راحت مشد....همینجا قول میدادم سال دیگه پزشکی تهران باشم!!!

مثلن اگه بشینم 20-30 دور جزوه عمارلو را بخونم میشه 80 زد؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*sina* زست بالا زدن به زیاد درس خوندن و منابع مختلف خوندن نیست راه درستش رو بدونید .تقلید بازی در نیارید و به حرف افراد نا آگاه گوش نکنید . که مردم :
گاو را دارند باور در خدایی عامیان  **** نوح را باور ندارند از پی پیغمبری
روش زیست رو قبلا گفتم چنندین بار. دانش آموز های زیادی داشتم با همین روش ساده زیست رو بالا زدن . شما در اولویت اول فقط کتاب درسی رو بخون و کتاب کمک آموزشی که متناسب با خودت باشه. چون که فلان رتبه برتر کتاب .... خونده دلیل نیست که ما هم همون رو بخونیم . درسته شاید همون کتاب .... خیلی عالی باشه اما باید قبلش مطالب رو خوب بفهمیم بعد نکته ترکیبی به خونیم . کتاب باید متناسب با سطح علمی مون باشه ( بارها و بارها عرض کردم ) . فلان کتاب و فلان روش و .... درصد بالا نمیشه اصل فهمیدن و درک کردن و تجزیه و ترکیب مطالب هست . نمیگم کمک کننده نیستن  اما اول باید کتاب درسی رو خوند. قبلا روش رو گفتم

----------


## sina

میشه لینک  روش زیست و ادبیاتو بگید؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*sina* شرمنده من وقتش رو ندارم بگردم .بگرد پیداش میکنی ( ببخشید )

----------


## arash

*سلام چطور میشه سرعت تست زنی در درسایی مثل زیست و شیمی رو زیاد کرد من تموم مباحث رو بلدم اما سرعت تست زنیم پایینه
مرسی*

----------


## SanliTa

سلام مشکل اصلی من اینه  من خیلی سریع درس هارو یاد میگیرم چه عمومی چه اختصاصی ولی به سرعت هم  فراموش میکنمشون بهم گفتن تا عید بخونم تموم کنم درسارو بعدش بشینم مرور  کنم بنظرتون کاره درستیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چیک  ار کنم؟؟/ از یه طرف  بهم  استرس وارد میکنن که تو باید تا الان 4-5 دور کتابارو در میومدی در حال  حاضر ساعت مطالعه ام 9 ساعته ک دارم به تدریج افزایشش میدم بیشتر وقتتمم  میذارم برای اختصاصی ها

----------


## karen

خسته نباشید
رشته های مهندسی و فنی دانشگاه تهران بهتره یا امیر کبیر،خواجه نصیر،الزهرا،علم و صنعت...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amircarleto

> خسته نباشید
> رشته های مهندسی و فنی دانشگاه تهران بهتره یا امیر کبیر،خواجه نصیر،الزهرا،علم و صنعت...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بستگی به رشته داره ولی در کل از نظر علمی امیر کبیر بهتره

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*arash* سلام. انشالله که از درس خوندن خسته نشده باشید. مقاله زیر کمکت میکنه انشاالله:
                            بسياري از داوطلبان در جلسه آزمون اگر  با چند سؤال دشوار مواجه شوند ناگهان دستپاچه مي شوند و نظم ذهني خود را از  دست مي دهند و احساس مي كنند همه كنكور را از دست داده اند.


         اين گونه داوطلبان فكر مي كنند ديگران به همه  سؤال ها پاسخ مي دهند و فقط آن ها هستند كه نمي توانند به سؤال ها جواب  دهند متأسفانه اگر سؤال هاي آزموني دشوار باشد دانش آموزان قوي تر بيشتر  آسيب مي خورند چرا كه مي خواهند به تمام يا اكثر سؤال ها پاسخ صحيح دهند.  اما بد نيست بدانيد برخي كساني كه در بهترين و دشوارترين رشته‌هاي دانشگاهي  قبول شده اند در بعضي درس ها نمره كمتر از 40% به دست آورده‌اند.

اگر  دانش آموز خوبي هستيد و چند درس را خوب خوانده ايد؛ مبادا فكر كنيد كه در  كنكور بايد به همه سؤالات پاسخ داد. اگر ديديد كه نمي توانيد به چند سؤال  متوالي پاسخ دهيد، خود را نبازيد. مطمئن باشيد كه ديگران هم وضع شما را  دارند. اعتماد به نفس داشته باشيد حتي بد نيست در اينجا كمي هم از خودراضي  باشيد و بگوييد وقتي كه اين سؤال ها براي من دشوار است واي به حال ديگران!  داشتن روحيه، در هر مسابقه اي سرنوشت ساز است. از جمله در اين مسابقه علمي  كه كنكور نام دارد. 
به هر حال توصيه مي كنيم در جلسه كنكور به روش زير  تست بزنيد. بايد بر اعصاب خود تسلط داشته باشيد و درست مانند يك شطرنج باز  ماهر يا يك فرمانده نظامي در سخت ترين شرايط تصميم بگيريد كه چه كار كنيد و  بهترين كار در هر لحظه كدام است. در هر لحظه بايد تشخيص دهيد، كدام تست را  بايد رها كرد، به كدام تست جواب داد و چگونه زمان را تنظيم نمود. روشي را  كه در زير مي گوييم بارها و بارها در منزل و در كنكورهاي آزمايشي تمرين  كنيد تا بتوانيد در جلسه كنكور هم آن را اجرا نماييد.
*
سؤال ها را به ترتيبي كه در دفترچه مي بينيد پاسخ دهيد.*
اگر  در يك درس تسلط بيشتري داريد، ترتيب جواب دادن به سؤال ها را تغيير ندهيد.  نظم و ترتيب سؤالات در دفترچه آزمون كاري سنجيده و فكر شده است و درس ها  را به طور تصادقي پشت سر هم مطرح نمي‌كنند حتماً صلاح دانش آموزان و  داوطلبان در نظر گرفته مي‌شود. پس بهتر است شما هم به همان ترتيبي كه سؤال  ها در دفترچه مطرح شده است به آنها پاسخ دهيد. در سال هاي گذشته در كنكور  سراسري، ابتدا سؤال هاي عمومي مطرح شده است تا داوطلبان آرامش و اعتماد خود  را باز يابند سپس سؤالات اختصاصي مطرح مي شود. در ميان دروس اختصاصي نيز  اولين درس رياضي است تا شما در زماني كه ذهنتان آمادگي بيشتري دارد به سؤال  ها پاسخ دهيد. پس از آن در رشته تجربي سؤالات زيست شناسي مطرح مي شود كه  ضريب و اهميت بيشتري دارد و نوع درس نيز كاملاً با رياضي متفاوت است و موجب  نوعي استراحت فكري براي شما مي شود. پس از آن نوع درس تغيير مي كند و شما  به سؤالات فيزيك پاسخ مي دهيد و در پايان شيمي.
در رشته هاي رياضي و  انساني هم ترتيب چاپ سؤالات در دفترچه متناسب با آمادگي ذهني داوطلبان است.  بنابراين ترتيب دروس مختلف بر مبناي كارشناسي دقيق صورت گرفته است و شما  نبايد به علت عدم تسلط در يك درس و تسلط بيشتر در درس ديگر ترتيب پاسخ گويي  به سؤالات را تغيير دهيد. اما اگر نگران هستيد كه مثلاً با پاسخ دادن به  سؤالات رياضي، زمان كافي براي پاسخ گويي به سؤالات زيست شناسي و ... را  نداشته باشيد به نكات بعدي توجه فرماييد.

*تمام سؤالات دفترچه را حداقل يك بار مطالعه نماييد.*
كساني  كه يك درس را به طور كامل كنار مي گذارند خواه به اين دليل كه آن درس ضريب  كمتري دارد يا اينكه آن درس را بلد نيستند، كاملاً اشتباه مي كنند. البته  به جز موارد استثنايي آن هم با نظر مشاور و كارشناس. كنار گذاشتن مطالعه يك  درس اشتباه است. مي توانيد بخش هاي دشوار يك درس را كنار بگذاريد اما حذف  كامل يك درس خطاست. مثلاً داوطلبان گروه رياضي گاهي اوقات به سؤالات درس  شيمي پاسخ نمي دهند و برخي داوطلبان رشته هاي تجربي و انساني درس رياضي را  حذف مي كنند.

*شيوه مطالعه و پاسخ دادن به تست ها:*
الف. سؤالات را به همان ترتيبي كه در دفترچه تنظيم شده است پاسخ دهيد.
ب.  هنگام پاسخ دادن به تست ها، به هيچ وجه وقت خود را صرف سؤالات وقت گير يا  دشوار نكنيد و در ابتدا فقط به سؤال هايي كه مي توانيد در وقت مقرر پاسخ  دهيد، بپردازيد.
ج. برخي سؤال ها را بلد هستيد ولي تشخيص مي دهيد وقت  گير باشند و پاسخ دادن به آنها زمان زيادي ( بيش از وقت مقرر) نياز دارند.  اين گونه سؤال ها را با علامت ضربدر مشخص كنيد و با قاطعيت و خونسردي از آن  سؤال عبور كنيد. به اين نكته توجه داشته باشيد كه در كنكور سؤالات ساده و  دشوار به يك اندازه نمره خواهد داشت پس بهتر است در زمان ثابت به چند سؤال  ساده پاسخ دهيد تا يك سؤال دشوار
و. ممكن است سؤالاتي را اصلاً بلد  نباشيد يا برايتان دشوار باشند. اين گونه سؤال ها را با علامت (-) مشخص  كنيد و فوراً از آن رد شويد.
ه. هيچ سؤالي را نخوانده رد نكنيد. زيرا  ممكن است پس از چند سؤال دشوار چند سؤال ساده پيدا كنيد. هر چقدر هم كه  تعداد سؤال هاي وقت گير يا دشوار زياد باشد نگران نشويد و سؤال هاي بعدي را  با آرامش و به ترتيب بخوانيد تا سؤال هاي ساده تر را بيابيد.
و. پس از پايان سؤالات يك درس مي توانيد به ساعت خود نگاه كنيد متوجه خواهيد شد كه هنوز مدتي از زمان آن درس باقي مانده است.

ز. پس از اينكه يك بار سؤالات هر درس را مطالعه كرديد و به سؤال هاي ساده تر پاسخ داديد، فوراً سؤالات درس بعدي را آغاز نماييد.

ح.  در تمام دروس به سرعت از سؤال هاي وقت گير يا دشوار با زدن علامت × و - رد  شويد و فقط به سؤال هايي كه مي توانيد در وقت مقرر پاسخ دهيد بپردازيد.

ط.  پس از آن كه يك بار تست هاي تمام دروس را مطالعه كرديد به ساعت خود نگاه  كنيد و ببينيد چقدر از كل زمان كنكور باقي مانده است. تا همين جا موفقيت  بزرگي نصيب شما شده است زيرا تمام سؤال هايي را كه به خوبي بلد بوده ايد  پاسخ داده ايد و پس از جلسه كنكور افسوس نخواهيد خورد كه وقت كم آورده ايد و  برخي از سؤال هاي خيلي ساده را از دست داده ايد.

 ي. اكنون وقت  باقيمانده را به سؤال هاي وقت گير اختصاص دهيد چند سؤال را كه مي توانيد  پاسخ دهيد، ولي وقت بيشتري مي خواهند انتخاب كنيد. شايد جواب بعضي از تست  ها را كه در نخستين بار  فراموش كرده بوديد اكنون به خاطر بياوريد به هر  حال بايد وقت مانده را به خوبي بين تست هاي وقت گير تقسيم كنيد.
ك. تمام صفحات دفترچه سؤالات را به خوبي بررسي كنيد و مراقب باشيد كه بعضي صفحات يا بعضي سؤال ها را فراموش نكرده باشيد.
ل.  هر پنج يا ده سؤال يك بار شماره تست ها را در دفترچه سؤالات با شماره پاسخ  نامه مطابقت دهيد. اگر اين كار را نكنيد ممكن است در پايان متوجه شويد  شماره سؤال دفترچه با شماره پاسخ نامه مطابقت ندارد در اين صورت دست پاچه  مي شويد و يافتن محل تستي كه جابجا زده ايد در ميان انبوه تست ها دشوار مي  شود.
م. يك كار خطرناك! تعدادي از داوطلبان به سؤالات، در دفترچه سؤالات  پاسخ مي دهند و در پايان جواب ها را به پاسخ نامه منتقل مي كنند اين روش  خطرناك است و ممكن است وقت تمام شود و شما فرصت نكنيد جواب ها را به  پاسخنامه انتقال دهيد.
*
* توصيه به داوطلبان ضعيف تر:*
هيچ  درسي را كنار نگذاريد و در هر درس به دنبال سؤال هايي بگرديد كه جواب آنها  را مي دانيد. اگر در يك درس فقط سه يا چهار سؤال را پيدا كرديد كه مي  توانستيد جواب دهيد، اميدوار باشيد. با همين شرايط هم مي توانيد نتيجه اي  در حد خودتان بگيريد.

** هشدار به داوطلبان متوسط، قوي و خيلي زرنگ:*
اگر  سؤالات از حد معمول دشوارتر باشد معمولاً داوطلبان قوي بيشتر لطمه مي  خورند. بنابراين به اين فكر نباشيد كه به تمام سؤالات پاسخ دهيد. ممكن است.  سؤال اول يك درس خيلي دشوار، وقت گير يا كاملاً ابتكاري باشد و اگر شما  قصد جواب دادن به تمام سؤالات را داشته باشيد مضطرب و آشفته خواهيد شد. پس  از همين حالا خود را آماده كنيد كه ممكن است به چند سؤال متوالي پاسخ ندهيد  و بدون نگراني از آنها عبور كنيد.

*چگونه تست بزنیم؟*
 یکی از بهترین روش‌های آمادگی برای تست زدن در وهله‌ی اول آن است که پس از  خواندن هر مبحث تست‌های آن مبحث را در زمان مقرر بزنیم. یعنی وقتی درسی را  خواندید و خود را آماده دیدید برای خود تست‌هایی را مشخص و زمانی معین  کنید و در آن زمان معین تست‌ها را بزنید. مثلا اگر برای درس ریاضی 30 تست  مشخص کرده‌اید، 45 دقیقه وقت گذاشته و آن‌ها را بزنید ممکن است در ابتدا از  این 30 تست فقط چندتا را بزنید. ولی اصلا اهمیت ندارد زیرا در کنکور به جز  معلومات و آگاهی که شرط لازم این آزمون است سرعت عمل شرطی کافی می‌باشد  چون شما هر چقدر خوب بخوانید و خوب تسلط داشته باشید با این‌حال اگر سرعت  عمل نداشته باشید موفق نخواهید بود. پس، از همان روز اول تست زدن را با  زمان یاد بگیرید.
 در وهله‌ی دوم کنکورهای آزمایشی تاثیر بسیار بالایی  در تسلط شما به تست‌زنی خواهد داشت زیرا یاد خواهید گرفت که چگونه از زمان و  معلوماتتان استفاده کنید البته بهترین کنکورهای آزمایشی کنکورهایی هستند  که به صورت ماهیانه برگزار می‌شوند و بودجه‌بندی متناسب درسی را شامل  می‌شوند. پس توجه داشته باشید که یکی از مهم‌ترین کارکردهای کنکور آزمایشی  نیز تمرین آزمون دادن است. دقیقا مثل طرح اولیه یک نقاش که نیاز به تصحیح،  دقیق شدن و برطرف کردن اشتباهات در آن وجود دارد پس توقع نداشته باشید که  از لحظه‌ی اول یک نقاشی بی‌عیب و نقص داشته باشید و فراموش نکنید که تک‌تک  بندهای هنر آزمون دادن، نیاز به تمرین و دقت و باز هم تمرین دارد. آزمون  دادن را می‌توان در دو دسته تکنیک‌های نحوه‌ی صحیح آزمون دادن و روش‌های  کاربردی مدیریت آزمون تقسیم‌بندی کرد. 
روش‌های صحیح آزمون دادن  روش‌هایی هستند که مانع از مواجهه با کمبود وقت در جلسه‌ی آزمون می‌شوند و  سبب می‌گردند تا از هر درسی به اندازه‌ی تسلط و تواناییمان نتیجه بگیریم.  این روش‌ها عبارتند از: 
1- زمان‌بندی قبل از آزمون  همان‌طور که  می‌دانید در ابتدای دفترچه سوالات آزمون‌ها برای سوالات هر درس یک زمان  پیشنهاد شده است. اگرچه این زمان‌ها مطابق با استانداردها و ویژگی غالب  دروس بهترین زمان‌های ممکن برای پاسخ‌گویی به سوالات هستند، اما شما  می‌توانید با توجه به شناختی که از روحیات و توانایی‌های خوددارید  زمان‌بندی مناسبی برای جلسه آزمون در نظر بگیرید. مثلا ممکن است زمان‌بندی  شخصی در دروس عمومی به این ترتیب باشد که ادبیات (15 دقیقه)، عربی (25  دقیقه)، زبان (20 دقیقه) و معارف (10 دقیقه). 
به همین ترتیب برای دروس  اختصاصی نیز زمان‌بندی مناسبی در نظر بگیرید و حتی‌الامکان در اجرای آن  تلاش کنید این اصلا به این معنی نیست که شما در تمام مدت چشم به ساعت دوخته  و تمرکز خود را از دست دهید. بلکه برای مطابقت با زمان از پیش تعیین شده  پس از پاسخ دادن به نیمی از سوالات، به ساعت خود نگاهی بیندازید.
 اگر  مطابق با زمان و یا جلوتر از زمان باشید که هیچ، ولی در صورت عقب بودن از  برنامه اندکی به سرعت خود بیافزایید. اما به یاد داشته باشید که افزایش  سرعت به معنای افزایش دلهره و عصبی شدن نیست و در صورت عدم اتمام سوالات یک  درس در زمان مقرر، فورا به سراغ درس بعدی بروید و به هیچ‌وجه اجازه ندهید  این مساله به پاسخ‌گویی به سوالات سایر دروس لطمه بزند.

 2- روش یک  ضرب دو ضرب (وزنه‌برداری) برای جلوگیری از اتلاف وقت و استفاده‌ی بهینه از  زمان، تست‌های آزمون را به سه دسته تقسیم کرده و سه نوع برخورد با آن‌ها  خواهیم داشت:
 الف) سوالاتی که جواب آن‌ها را بلد هستیم یا فکر می‌کنیم  در کمتر از یک دقیقه آن‌ها را به جواب می‌رسانیم، که به این سوالات باید  همان لحظه جواب داد.
 ب) سوالاتی که بعد از حل به جواب نمی‌رسد یا  این‌که از قیافه‌شان پیداست که وقت‌گیرند. این سوالات را با یک ضربدر مشخص  می‌کنیم، یعنی «باشد برای بعد» پس می‌رویم سراغ سوالات بعدی. 
ج)  سوالاتی که مطمئن هستیم «بلد نیستیم» با دو ضربدر مشخص می‌کنیم، یعنی به  این سوالات دست نخواهیم زد. پس از این‌که تمام تست‌ها را یک‌بار تا انتها  بررسی کردیم و گروه یک را پاسخ دادیم بار دوم در صورت داشتن وقت کافی به  تست‌های گروه دوم می‌پردازیم، به این ترتیب شما می‌توانید به بیشترین  تست‌ها در کمترین زمان ممکن پاسخ بگویید. 
فراموش نکنید که امتیاز تست  آسان متوسط و سخت یک درس در کنکور یکسان است و اگر از چنین روشی استفاده  کنید می‌توانید زمانی را که صرف حل کردن  تست سخت می‌کنید، به پاسخ‌گویی به  5 تست متوسط یا شاید 10 تست آسان اختصاص دهید.

تذکر مهم: اشتباهات غیرعلمی در کنکور شایع‌تر از اشتباهات علمی داوطلبان است. اشتباهاتی نظیر: 
الف) «نیست» را «است» دیدن و بالعکس
ب) عجله کردن در خواندن صورت‌مساله
ج) انتخاب گزینه‌ی هم‌شماره با پاسخ سوال. 
مثلا  در سوالات فیزیک بعد از کلی محاسبه به جواب 2 می‌رسید که این جواب در  گزینه‌ی 4 وجود دارد و شما به اشتباه گزینه‌ی 2 را به عنوان پاسخ صحیح  انتخاب می‌کنید.

 د) عدم تطبیق شماره سوال حین انتقال پاسخ به  پاسخ‌برگ و... سعی کنید از همین امروز در مورد رفع چنین مشکلاتی اقدام  کنید. چرا که افزایش دقت ممکن نیست مگر با تمرین کردن. نمونه‌ی همین  اشتباهات نه تنها در کنکور آزمایشی بلکه حین تست زدن در منزل نیز رخ  می‌دهد. حتی اگر افزایش دقت باعث پایین آمدن سرعت پاسخ‌گویی شما شود سعی  کنید از امروز تمرین دقت را در اولویت قرار دهید، چرا که افزایش سرعتی که  منجر به بی‌دقتی و گرفتن نمره‌ی منفی شود، ریالی نمی‌ارزد.
دسته‌ی دوم  از توانایی‌ها که بایستی به تقویت و تمرین آن‌ها بپردازیم روش‌های مدیریت  آزمون است. قبل از توضیح این مبحث کمی با خود بیاندیشید آیا نمونه‌ای از  این موقعیت‌ها را در جلسه‌ی آزمون تجربه کرده‌اید:
 1- برخوردن به چند سوال سخت پی‌درپی، خصوصا در درسی که در آن احساس تسلط و توانایی بیشتری دارید.
2- به یاد آوردن انتظارات و خواسته‌های دیگران
3- بی‌اعتمادی نسبت به خود، توانایی‌ها و قابلیت خود
4- نگاه کردن به خانه‌های سفید پاسخ‌برگ و آمارگیری از سوالاتی که قادر به پاسخ‌گویی نبوده‌اید.
در  این حالات تمام قوایتان تحلیل می‌رود، پس بیشتر از یک راهکار به شما توصیه  نمی‌کنم: چند لحظه آرامش و تمرکز، اندیشیدن به بهترین راه تسلط به خود و  ادامه‌ی کار.
اجازه ندهید افکار مخرب تمرکز شما را به هم زده و در شما  اضطراب ایجاد کند. خود را از قبل برای پاسخ ندادن به بعضی از سوالات آماده  کنید. اگر به چند تست پشت سر هم برمی‌خورید که نمی‌توانید به آن‌ها پاسخی  بگویید، مطمئن باشید این مساله کاملا اتفاقی است و هرگز به معنای عدم تسلط و  توانایی شما در پاسخ دادن به سایر سوالات نیست. هر آزمون مجموعه‌ای از  سوالات آسان تا سخت است و کسی موفق‌تر است که به سوالات آسان و متوسط پاسخ  گوید. از طرفی به اندازه‌ی زمان و انرژی‌ای که صرف مطالعه‌ی یک درس  کرده‌اید از خود توقع داشته باشید و تصور نکنید که بایستی تمام مطالب یک  درس یا یک بخش را به یاد داشته باشید.

اساس تست زدن شما از زمان  مطالعه‌تان در منزل پایه‌ریزی می‌شود. به دانسته‌هایتان اعتماد کنید. آزمون  فقط آخرین مرحله‌ی آموختن است، یعنی پیاده کردن آن‌چه قبلا آموخته‌اید. پس  در هنگام پاسخ‌گویی به سوالات تنها هدفتان تمرکز و سعی در استفاده از تمام  آموخته‌هایتان باشد و اجازه ندهید افکار مخرب و منفی با انرژی‌ای که از  شما می‌گیرند مانع از نتیجه‌گیری مطلوبتان شوند، تا به نتیجه‌ای که  شایسته‌ی میزان مطالعات و سواد شماست دست یابید. 
سعی کنید از همین حالا  همراه درس ها تست بزنید ولی فعلا خیلی روی تست ها وقت نگذارید، فعلا بعد  از مطالعه صورت سوال، راه حل آن را در ذهن خود و بدون دست بردن به قلم،  بررسی کنید بعد به قسمت پاسخ سوال رفته و جواب سوال را با راه حل خود  مقایسه کنید، اگر یکی بود و شما راه حل را درست حدس زده بودید، از آن سوال  بگذرید و الا پاسخ را با دقت بخوانید. 
در واقع مهارت نهایی تست زنی را  باید از آبان به بعد کسب نمایید؛ از آبان به بعد تست ها را به طور کامل حل  کنید و به جواب نهایی برسید تا محاسبات شما هم قوی شود. هر وقت احساس کردید  دقت و سرعت شما به حد کافی رسیده است باز هم از هر چند تست یکی را کامل حل  کنید و از بقیه سریع بگذرید.
* 
آزمون های آزمایشی:*
مزایای  اصلی آزمون تمرین عملی و کاهش اضطراب در روز کنکور، ایجاد انگیزه درس  خواندن برای هماهنگی با برنامه آزمون ها و البته محک زدن خود می باشد.

*آمادگی برای کنکور:*
باید  سعی کنید تا اول بهمن ماه یک تسلط کامل روی همه درسها بدست آورید و این  تسلط را هم به تدریج کسب کنید، مثلا در دور اول درس خواندن تنها برخی تست  های کتاب را حل کنید و در دور بعد کتاب را تمام کنید و در دورهای بعدی در  صورت لزوم، تست های کتاب های دیگر را. سعی کنید کتاب های تستی را تا کنکور  چهار دور بخوانید.
*
نکته های پایانی:*
سخن آخر  اینکه مطالب ارائه شده تنها راه حل هایی کاربردی و عمومی و تجربه هاي برخي  افراد برتر كنكور بود و ممکن است کسی با توجه به روحیات و وضعيت خود و  كلاسهايي كه در تابستان و پاييز شركت ميكند، به برنامه دیگری نیاز داشته  باشد.انشالله که کمکت.ن کنه این مقاله.
**************************************************  *******************
*sama1374* سلام .درس خواندن به زیاد خواندن و زیاد تست زدن و زود کتابها را تمام کردن نیست شما باید هر کاری رو در وقت خودش و به اندازه انجام بدید. به شما پیشنهاد میکنم هر هفته مطالب هفته های قبل رو مرور کنی . در درسی مثل زبان انگلیسی یا ادبیات سعی کن دفتری کنار خودت بذاری و مطالب مهم و لغاتی که یادت میره رو بنویسی و در اوقات مرده و زمانهای تلف شده بارها و بارها اونها رو مرور کنی. روش لاینتر رو بهت پیشنهاد میدم.*****************************************  ********
*karen* سلام. از چه لحاظ سطح علمی ؟ امکانات یا............. . شما میتونی به رتبه بندی دانشگاها مراجعه کنی که در اکثر سایتها هست. ولی به نظر بنده امیرکبیر بهتره. با صنعتی شریف . هر کسی یه نظر داره **********

----------


## sina

یه سوال : حتما باید طبق ترتیب دفترچه بزنیم؟؟؟ به نظرم دلیلش فقط اینه که عادت کنیم و ذهنمون شرطی شه...... وگرنه اگه از اول سال تو آزمونا واسه خودت یه ترتیب داشته باشی و همونو تا آخر بری اشکالی نداره...... 
مثلن من اینجوری میزنم: زبان /دینی/عربی/ادبیات-------- شیمی/فیزیک/زیست/ریاضی/زمین

حالا درسته یا تغییرش بدمم؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*sina* سلام دلیلی نداره شما مثل دفترچه برید جلو با هر راحت تر هستید پیش برید اما به این نکته توجه کنید شماره سوالات رو در پاسخبرگ اشتباه وارد نکنید.

----------


## hach

salam aghaye solaymani man hanoz hich azmoni sherkat nakardam eshkali nadareÉ
in chand roz tatili ham hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichi dars nakhondam  chikar konam

----------


## علی سلیمانی

hachسلام میتونی در آزمون های سازمان سنجش ثبت نام کنی. از الان بخون تا 22/01 سال آینده بعد آزمون بده.

----------


## areff10

اقای سلیمانی.سلام 
سوالی ک ذهنم چندوقته رو مخمه اینه که *چطوری به اون خودباوریه برسیم؟* (میدونم مدت کمی مونده ولی از هیچی بهتره)

----------


## areff10

و اینکه فکر منفیارو چطوری رد کنیم؟ یادمه گفتین خودتو با خودت مقایسه کن ولی بهرحال ادم باید از رقباش هم خبر داشته باشه دیگه!

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*areff10* سلام. خود باوری با اعتماد به نفس به خودت و توکل و ایمان به خدا درست میشه. هدفمند بودن درزندگی و عاشق هدف بودن انسان رو به تکاپو باز میداره . امیدوارم مطالب زیر کمکت کنه.:
خود باوری اولین چیزی است که باید اتفاق بیافتد مطمئن باشید اگر خودتان را باور داشته باشید هیچ غیر ممکنی وجود نخواهد داشت .
خودباوری به این معنی است که چگونه  به خود  نگاه کرده و بر اساس این نگاه چه احساسی پیدا می کنید ویژگیهای جسمانی و  بدنی ، تواناییها و مهارتها ،ویژگیهای منفی     و نقاط ضعف ، افکار ،  احساسات ، باورها و اهداف هر شخص از جمله اجزاء خودباوری هستند.این مهارت  به انسانها کمک میکنند که افراد بتوانند احساسات خود را کنترل نماییند  و  در برقراری رابطه موثر با دیگران موفق تر عمل نمایند .
خودباوري درست و سازنده، شرط بسيار مهمي براي  خوشبختي و رضايت خاطر انسانهاست و نبود خودباوري باعث بروز بيماري و احساس  عدم خوشبختي مي شود.
اين خودباوري، در مقابل فرار از واقعيت، فرار  از مشكلات و مسائل، ترس از هر چيز جديد و تازه و عملی نشدن تصميمات گرفته  شده، تعريف مي شود.

*برای تقویت خود باوری راه‏کارهای عملی زیر پیشنهاد میشود:*
* 1- خود را هر چه بیشتر بشناسید:* آگاهی  و شناخت از استعدادها، توانمندیهای فکری و عملی خویش و ارزش‏های اخلاقی و  انسانی موجود در خود میتواند در کسب اعتماد به نفس مفید واقع گردد. چون  گاهی اوقاتفردی به تواناییها واستعدادهای زیادی که در او نهفته است، توجه و  آگاهی نداردو خود را ناتوان و ضعیف تلقی میکند. نشانه توانمندیها را  میتواند در موفقیت‏های تحصیلی وعلمی و یا عملی بیابد و جستجو کند.  

_2- ریسک کنید:_ سعی کنید روی تجربیات جدید با دید یادگیری، بیشتر فعالیت کنید و از شکست نهراسید و بدین‏وسیله امکانات جدیدی برای شما فراهم میشود.

 *3- شکست‏های گذشته را فراموش کنید:*  اگر تصور نامطلوبی از گذشته خود دارید و یا در انجام کاری شکست خورده‏اید،  آن را به دست فراموشی بسپارید زیرا این تصور و به یادآوری شکست اجازه  نمیدهد بهحقیقت کنونی خود واقف شوید.

_4- خود را تشویق کنید:_موفقیت‏های  خود را به یادآورده و خود را با هدیه و پاداش خوشحال کنید. زیرا شما  مؤثرترین و مهمترین فردی هستید که میتوانید خود را خوشحال کنید .

*5- خود را با دیگران مقایسه نکنید:* هیچ‏گاه خود یا موفقیت ها و شکستهای خود  را با دیگران مقایسه نکنید چون هر فردی دارای شرایط و موقعیت‏های خاص و  امکانات و توانمندیها و نقاط ضعف و قوت ویژه‏ایمیباشد، بلکه همواره با  خودتان رقابت کنید.

* 6- به خود تلقین کنید:*  برای رسیدن به اهداف خود چه در از بین بردن یک صفت منفی و عادت بد در خود و  چه در ایجاد یک صفت نیکو و انجام کاری که مورد نظر شماست، به خود تلقین  کنید که من قادر به انجام آن کار یا مبارزه باآن عادت بد هستم. مثلاً روی  برگ کاغذی چندین بار این عبارت را بنویسید و یا به زبان جاری کنید که «من  به خوبی قادر هستم این عادت بد را از خود دور کنم» و یا «من به خوبی قادر  هستم این کار را انجام دهم.

* قدر لحظات را باید بدانیم . مخصوصا لحظاتی که با خودمون هستیم . لحظاتی که داریم خودمان را باور می کنیم .
*نباید منتظر باشیم شرایط فراهم بشه .  چون اگه منتظر شرایط بمانیم هیچوقت شرایط خود بخود فراهم نخواهد شد . این  باورهای ماست که شرایط را فراهم می کند
افکار منفی رو باید کنترل کرد. ایمان و اعتقاد به خدا یکی از مهمترین عوامل رفع اون هست. افکار منفی مانع رسیدن شما به هدف میشه .علت این افکار رو پیدا کن . ببین منشاء این افکار از کجا منشع میگیره . گاهی افسرده گی ویا گاهی خسته گی از مهمترین دلایل بروز اینگونه افکار هست.با پیدا کردن علت اون به راحتی میشه از بین بردش. گاهی از اوقات هم ترس علت اصلی افکار منفی . ترس از شکست ونرسیدن به اهداف در زندگی خیلی میتونه ذهن خلاق ما رو مشغول کنه. باید دونست علت این ترس چیه ؟؟ میتونم بگم شما با کنترل بر روی این افکار و تبدیل اونها به ذهنیت مثبت میتونی خیلی پیشرفت کنی. البته ترس هم لازمه اما نه زیاد از حد.
در زیر چند مقاله در مورد این موضوع آوردم که میتونه خیلی کمکت کنه.:
عادت کنید با خودتان گفتگوی مثبت داشته باشید 
عادت گفتگوی مثبت یا منفی  با خود از کودکی آغاز می شود. معمولاً عادت گفتگو با خود چیزی است که تفکر  ما را در طول سالیان شکل می دهد و به طرق مختلف با اثر کردن بر میزان  استرس در زندگی بر ما تاثیر می گذارد. اما هر زمانی برای تغییر آن مناسب  است. در این مقاله راه هایی برای جلوگیری از گفتگوی منفی با خود و ارتقاء  کارایی و اعتماد به نفستان و همچنین از بین بردن استرس  برای شما ارائه می  کنیم. 
عادات خود را تشخیص دهید: 
اولین قدم برای تغییر این است که  نسبت به این مشکل آگاهی پیدا کنید. ممکن است متوجه نشوید که چه زمان هایی  در ذهنتان گفتگوی منفی دارید یااینکه این عادت تا چه میزان بر تجربیاتتان  اثر می گذارد. استراتژی های زیر می تواند کمکتان کند از گفتگوهای درونی خود  آگاه تر شده و با محتوای آنها آشنا گردید. 

·         نوشتن  خاطرات: همیشه دفتریادداشتی همراه خود داشته باشید و هر فکر منفی که به  سراغتان می آید را در آن یادداشت کنید. آخر روز یک خلاصه کلی از تمام افکار  آن روزتان بنویسید یا درمورد یک موضوع خاص احساستان را بنویسید و بعداً  آنرا تحلیل کنید. نوشتن خاطرات روزانه ابزار بسیار خوبی برای آزمایش  فرایندهای ذهنی و درونیتان است. 
·         توقف افکار: وقتی متوجه می  شوید که حرف و فکری منفی از ذهنتان می گذرد همان موقع به خودتان ایست  بدهید. بلند گفتن این کلمه قدرت بیشتری در متوقف کردن افکارتان دارد و باعث  می شود بفهمید که چقدر برای توقف افکارتان تلاش کرده اید. 
·          دستبند لاستیکی: یک راهکار درمانی دیگر این است که یک دستبند لاستیکی دور  مچتان بیندازید. هر بار که متوجه شدید فکر منفی از ذهنتان می گذرد آن  دستبند را کشیده و بعد رها کنید تا به دستتان ضربه بزند. این درد کوچک می  تواند نتیجه فکر منفیتان باشد و باعث می شود که از افکارتان آگاه تر شوید و  سعی کنید که افکار منفی را از خودتان دور کنید. 

جملات منفی را جایگزین کنید: 
یک  راه خوب برای متوقف کردن یک عادت بد این است که آنرا با یک عادت بهتر  جایگزین کنید. حال که نسبت به گفتگوی درونی خود آگاهی پیدا کردید، چند  راهکار برای تغییر آن ذکر می کنیم: 

·         انتخاب واژه: آیا تا  به حال در بیمارستان بوده اید؟ متوجه شده اید که پرستاران چطور به جای کلمه  "درد" از کلمه "ناراحتی" استفاده می کنند؟ اینکار به این دلیل انجام می  شود چون "درد" واژه ای قوی تر است و صحبت کردن درمورد میزان "درد" باعث می  شود تجربه شما از آن شدیدتر شود تا زمانیکه درمورد میزان "ناراحتی" خود  صحبت می کنید. می توانید از این راهکار در زندگی روزمره هم استفاده کنید.  در گفتگوی های درونی خود سعی کنید واژه هایی که انرژی منفی زیادی دارند را  با واژه هایی خنثی جایگزین کنید. مثلاً به جای اینکه بگویید از فلان چیز  "متنفرم" بگویید از فلان چیز "عصبانیم". 
·         تغییر منفی ها به  خنثی ها یا مثبت ها: وقتی متوجه شدید که در ذهنتان از چیزی شکایت می کنید،  دوباره به تصوراتتان فکر کنید. آیا اتفاقی را منفی می پندارید درحالیکه  لزوماً آنطور نیست؟ (مثلاً وقتی برنامه هایتان در آخرین لحظه کنسل شده را  می توانید اتفاقی منفی بپندارید اما کاریکه می توانید با زمان اضافی و  برنامه جدید خود بکنید مثبت است). دفعه بعدی که متوجه شدید چیزی استرس  برایتان ایجاد می کند، مکث کنید و درمورد آن دوباره فکر کنید و سعی کنید  جایگزینی مثبت یا حداقل خنثی برای آن پیدا کنید. 
·         عبارات منفی  را با سوال جایگزین کنید: عبارات منفی مثل "من نمی توانم اینکار را انجام  دهم" یا "این غیرممکن است" بسیار مخرب هستند چون استرس شما را بالا برده و  باعث می شود دیگر دنبال راه حل نباشید. دفعه بعدی که متوجه شدید درمورد  چیزی افکار منفی به ذهنتان هجوم آورده، آن عبارات منفی را به سوال تبدیل  کنید. پس درعوض جمله های بالا بگویید، "چطورمی توانم از عهده اینکار  برآیم؟" یا "اینکار چطور ممکن می شود؟"*************************
برای پیشرفت در کار یا احساس آرامش، بهترین راه این است که: 
 1 . اگر احساس افسردگی، عصبانیت، ترس یا تصوری از هر چیز منفی می کنید، بپرسید چه چیز باعث نگرانی است . 
 2 . وقتی که متوجه شدید که مساله چه بوده، خیلی راحت به خودتان بگویید: این افکار نه تنها به من کمکی نمی کند، بلکه مضر  هم هست ; نباید به آن ها اجازه ورود بدهم و با تمام قدرت با آن ها مقابله کنید . همان ابتدای کار ضعیف می شوند که این هم  پیشرفت خوبی است و با کمی تمرین پیشرفت های بیش تری هم می کنید . 
 3 . مراقب افکار منفی بعدی باشید که شاید ده ثانیه یا ده دقیقه بعد به سراغتان بیاید و به همان روش قبلی عمل کنید . با علم به  این که این افکار مخل آرامشتان است، در برابر آن ها مقاومت کنید و به آن ها بگویید: از ذهنم دور شوید ای پیام های بیهوده، مضر،  ظالم و انرژی دزد! من مانع ارسال این پیام به خود می شوم . این ها هیچ سودی برای من ندارند . کلی هم به ضررم تمام می شوند . 
 4 . باز هم مراقب باشید و ببینید افکار ناخودآگاهتان چه هستند; افکار اصلی که گرفتارشان هستید، چه هستند و بعد در برابر  افکار مخرب مقاومت کنید . 
 5 . متوجه شدم افکار منفی هر چند ثانیه یک بار به ذهنم خطور می کنند . اوایل، مقابله با آن ها به تنهایی بسیار مشکل بود; اما  من نهایت تلاشم را کردم و باتمرین، در رویارویی با این افکار مضر و مزاحم، موفق تر شده ام . 
 مرتب به خودم تلقین می کردم: در برابر افکار مزاحم و بی ارزش که اصلا هیچ فایده ای هم ندارند، مقاومت کن! 
 6 . در ضمن تمرین مهارت، احساس می کنید قوی تر از گذشته شده اید و زودتر متوجه پیام های منفی می شوید که به ذهن  خودآگاهتان راه پیدا می کند . 
 7 . همچنین متوجه می شوید که راحت تر آن ها را شناسایی می کنید و در نتیجه، حتی مانع ورود آن ها به ضمیر خودآگاهتان  می شوید و از آن جایی که به موقع جلوی آن ها را می گیرید، دیگر نمی توانند شما را شکست دهند; بنابراین احساس قدرت و  نیروی بیش تری می کنید . 
 8 . سرانجام این که متوجه می شوید که دوست دارید مچ این افکار را در همان ابتدای کار بگیرید و مانعشان شوید و ملاحظه  می کنید که می توانید این کار را انجام دهید; زیرا آن قدر احساس خوبی دارید که می دانید بهتر است هر چه زودتر تمام این افکار  را دور بریزید . 
 9 . در طی چند روز من نه تنها توانستم آن ها را با ضمیر خودآگاهم شناسایی کنم، بلکه عادت به خلق این گونه افکار را هم در زمان  کوتاهی ترک کردم . حالا دیگر به ذهنم راه پیدا نمی کنند و در عوض، به خاطر تلاشی که برای فکر کردن به افکار منفی کرده ام،  احساس قدرت می کنم و این بهترین روش برای کمک به خودم در راه رسیدن به زندگی بهتر و احساس قوت است . 
 10 . شما از تلاشتان احساس رضایت می کنید به محض این که بفهمید یکی از این افکار دارد وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاهتان می شود،  تمام تلاشتان را صرف مبارزه با آن می کنید یا می توانید با فکر کردن به چیزهای بهتر، فکرتان را سرگرم کنید و آن وقت این فکر  منفی معجزه می کند و بدون هیچ تاثیری بر روی شمااز بین می رود و آن وقت است که ملاحظه می کنید کارتان عالی بود و شادابی  را که شاید مدت ها احساس نکرده بودید، حس می کنید . 
 ممکن است به ذهن پرستاری این فکر خطور کند که هیچ کدام از گزارش های کاری اش را ننوشته، وقت زیادی هم ندارد . این یک  فکر مخرب و مزاحم است که انرژی و انگیزه اش را از بین می برد . بنابراین ممکن است با خودش بگوید: ای افکار مزخرف از ذهنم  بیرون بروید! من نیازی به یادآوری کارهای عقب افتاده ندارم . من این افکار منفی را نمی پذیرم . آنها نتیجه هر کاری را هم که الان  دارم انجام می دهم، از بین می برند و انرژی ام را نیز هدر می دهند و مرا به احساس شکست و خستگی سوق می دهند . با این  تمرین، این پرستار متوجه می شود که با مقاومت در برابر افکار منفی، مانع آن ها می شود و به خاطر تلاشش، احساس نیروی تازه،  قدرت و نشاط می کند . این پاداش اوست و بدین ترتیب او می تواند بدون افکار منفی، حتی از کارش لذت هم ببرد . بعد از مدت  کوتاهی او پی می برد که این عادت بد (ایجاد افکار منفی) را از بین برده و در کارش مشتاق تر و استوارتر می شود . باور کنید که این  روش برای شما هم سودمند است . امتحانش کنید . من مثل آن مادری نیستم که سه بچه کوچک دارد . . . او هم می تواند از این  طرز فکر استفاده کند و از روش فکر نکردن سود هم ببرد . یعنی به خود می گوید: آن قدر به من یادآوری نکنید که هنوز چه  کارهایی را انجام نداده ام . چه فایده ای دارد که بفهمم کارهای خانه هنوز انجام نشده اند . این کار بی فایده است و فقط کاری را که  الان دارم انجام می دهم، خراب می کند . این افکار باافکار منفی که خودمان ایجاد می کنیم، به وجود می آیند و زمینه ای می شوند  برای احساس ندامت و خستگی روحی . دلیل به وجود آمدن این افکار هر چه هست، بهایش هم سنگین است، بسیار سنگین! 
 مثلا خود من در به وجود آوردن بیماری افسردگی مزمن و خفیف در خودم دخیل بودم . بنابراین افکار مزاحم را جست و جو کنید  . وقتی که احساس درد سختی می کنید، با آن مبازه کنید و آن را نپذیرید . به مراقبتتان ادامه دهید و مانع دخالت این پیام ها در  زندگی شوید ملاحظه کنید که دارید قوی تر می شوید و به این نیروها اجازه دهید تا حتی در پیشرفت شما در روش فکر نکردن،  یاریتان کند . از بقیه زندگی با شادی، اشتیاق و نیروی بیش تر لذت ببرید و به اوج خوشبختی هم فکر نکنید . 
باید اثر این روش را بلافاصله بعد از چند ساعت حس کنید; همان طور که در مورد من این طور بود . چهار ساعت تلاش مرا به  شادی رساند . در خود احساس قدرت مجددی می کردم و این به من در نبرد علیه افکار بد شجاعت داد . 
 در آخر می بینید که آن افکار به ضمیر خودآگاه شما نمی آیند و بدین وسیله خودتان را از شر رفتار مخرب و زیان باری که ناآگاهانه  در طول زندگی داشته اید، نجات می دهید . موفق باشید و خوب فکر کنید .
یكی از ویژگی‌های افكار منفی، طولانی بودن  و كامل شدن آنهاست؛ فكرهای منفی این قدر در ذهن باقی می‌ماند و دنبال هم  می‌چرخد تا یك ماجرای تلخ و منفی بزرگ در ذهن شكل بگیرد  
 بسیاری از ما دائم در حال سر و  كله زدن با خودمان هستیم، با افكاری كه گاه و بی‌گاه به سراغمان می‌آید.  البته متأسفانه در اغلب موارد این فكرها و گفت‌ و گوهای درونی چندان مثبت  نیست و همین مساله موجب می‌شود همه فكرها و گفت‌ و گوهای درونی را بد و  استرس‌ زا بدانیم؛ چرا كه معمولا عادت داریم خودمان را به دلیل اتفاقات  گذشته محكوم ‌كنیم یا نگران و مضطرب اتفاقات آینده باشیم؛ اتفاقاتی كه هنوز  پیش نیامده و مشخص نیست روزی به واقعیت می‌پیوندد یا نه.   موضوع مهم این است كه چنین  افكار منفی‌ای می‌تواند امید به آینده را از بین ببرد و فرد را برای طی  مسیر زندگی، تنها و ناامید رها كند، اما چون اعمال ما نتیجه افكارمان است،  اگر بتوانیم تفكراتمان را تغییر دهیم، حتما قادر خواهیم بود طور دیگری هم  عمل كنیم و در نتیجه زندگی متفاوتی خواهیم داشت. پس در این مورد هم باید  سعی كنید و با تمرین، افكار منفی را به فكرهایی مثبت و انرژی‌بخش تغییر  دهید.   *بحث‌های درونی منفی را حذف كنید* اولین قدم، كسب آگاهی است؛ یعنی  قبل از هر چیز باید فكرهای منفی را بشناسید و سعی كنید آنها را به افكار  مثبت تغییر دهید؛ البته فراموش نكنید این كار ابتدا خیلی سخت است و نباید  ناامید شوید؛ ولی وقتی راهش را پیدا كنید، براحتی می‌توانید این كار را پیش  ببرید. پس اگر سال‌هاست با افكار منفی زندگی كرده‌اید، انتظار نداشته  باشید طی یك شب از شر آنها خلاص شوید، چون این فكرها به دلایل مختلفی ایجاد  می‌شود كه باید با شناخت دقیق، با آنها روبه‌رو شوید؛ مثلا اگر معلم كلاس  اول دبستان همیشه شما را دانش‌آموزی بی‌استعداد خطاب كرده باشد، خیلی عجیب  نیست اگر هنگام شروع كارهای جدید، دائم به خودتان بگویید «نمی‌توانم»، «این  كار برای من خیلی سخت است» و... اگر هم دائم این فكرهای منفی در ذهن شما  چرخیده باشد، حتما برای انجام كارها، اعتماد به نفس كافی نداشته‌اید. پس  می‌بینید چقدر سخت است در این شرایط باور كنید توانایی شما بیشتر از چیزی  است كه خودتان فكر می‌كنید؟!   یكی از معروف‌ترین جملات منفی  كه خیلی از ما دائم با خودمان مرور می‌كنیم، این است: «من نمی‌توانم». غافل  از این كه وقتی به خودتان می‌گویید « نمی‌توانم » یا « این كار خیلی سخت  است » در واقع مقاومتی نسبت به انجام آن كار در خودتان ایجاد می‌كنید كه  داشتن چنین مانع ذهنی‌ای می‌تواند شما را از رسیدن به موفقیت بازدارد. پس  هر وقت به خودتان گفتید « من نمی‌توانم » كمی به جمله‌تان فكر كنید و  بگویید « چرا نمی‌توانم؟ »   تحقیقات متعدد نشان داده است  اكثر نوابغ و دانشمندان كسانی بوده‌اند كه با كار و مطالعه زیاد به این  موقعیت رسیده‌اند و همین موضوع ثابت می‌كند اگر می‌خواهید موفق شوید باید  دائم به خودتان بگویید كه می‌توانید.   *تائیدات مثبت را از یاد نبرید* وقتی به هدف خاصی می‌رسید،  معمولا جملات و عبارات مثبت را از افراد مختلف خواهید شنید؛ این عبارت‌ها  معمولاً كوتاه، قابل باور و مشخص است. پس بهتر است این جملات را بارها برای  خودتان تكرار كنید تا نوع دیگری از افكار درونی برای شما ایجاد شود. گام  بعدی این است كه تمام این تائیدات را با صدای بلند و با شور و شوق بگویید؛  حواستان باشد خواندن از روی جملات و كلماتی مثبت بدون هیچ حسی، فایده‌ای  ندارد.   *به فكرهای مثبت بال و پر دهید* یكی از ویژگی‌های افكار منفی،  طولانی بودن و كامل شدن آنهاست؛ فكرهای منفی این قدر در ذهن باقی می‌ماند و  دنبال هم می‌چرخد تا یك ماجرای تلخ و منفی بزرگ در ذهن شكل بگیرد، اما از  حالا به بعد، سعی كنید به جای چنین كاری، این تمرین را انجام دهید؛ فكرهای  شاد و مثبت را مانند یك فیلم طولانی و نشاط ‌انگیز دنبال كنید. برخی از  تجسم‌ها بسیار مفید خواهد بود و باید تا می‌توانید داستان را ادامه دهید و  بگذارید ساعت‌ها زمان شما را به خودش اختصاص دهد. در ضمن، خیلی بهتر است  اگر این داستان را درباره خودتان بسازید و تصور كنید به هدف‌های‌تان  رسیده‌اید. *******************

البته این مطالب در بعضی جاها شاید تکراری باشه. امید بر آن که خیلی کمکتون کنه و مثمر ثمر واقع بشه.یا علی

----------


## hach

salam aghaye solaymani
mamnoon az rahnamaeetoon vali nagoftin vase enke in chan rooze  dars nakhondam  chikar konam  pishapish az rahnamaee toon mamnoon

----------


## areff10

مرسی. ولی خیلی زیاد بودا همشو خوندم

----------


## javadfathi

استفاده زیاد از لب تاب...به نظر شما با توجه به وقت کم...بزارمش کنار؟

----------


## saba joon

سلام.ممنونم ازخوبیهاتون.من سوم میخونم تابستون دوم روخوندم الان همراه باسوم بازم پایه هارومیخونم ازدرس خوندن وتست زن هم خیلی خوشم می یا وضعیت درسیم درحدخوبیه اختصاصیهام عالیه ولی یه مشکل دارم اونم اینه که توامتحانهای تستی درحد100 میرم سرجلسه ولی پایین میزنم همه غلط هامم توسوالهای خیلی خیلی اسوونه .تواین ام هامن نزده دارم چون همه روبلدم ولی نمیدونم گاهی فک میکنم توازممونابایدسوالهای خیلی اسوونونزنم کمکم کنید :Yahoo (17):

----------


## roz

سلام میشه به منم مشاوره بدید

----------


## mohammadradmehr

> سلام بر شما دانش آموزان عزیز ایران زمین
> شما عزیزان میتوانید سوالات مشاوره ای خود اعم از ( چگونگی مطالعه دروس و..... ) رادر این تاپیک بپرسید.
> در زمان مناسب به این سوالات پاسخ داده میشود
> 
> لطفا فقط سوالات مشاوره ای در این تاپیک قرار داده شود. و از هرگونه پاسخ توسط افراد دیگر خودداری شود
> 
> با تشکر : علی سلیمانی


سلام
من دردرس خوندن وتست زدن خیلی کند پیش میرم چه کارکنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*سلا م hach*
شما متونی با افزایش تدریجی  زمان مطالعه ت زمان های از دست رفته رو جبران کنید.****javadfathi* سلام . اندازه نگه دار که اندازه نکوست. نه میتونی ازش استفاده کنی . اما نه آنچنان که وقتتون رو بگیره.***********saba joon* سلام. از اینکه از درس خواندن لذت میبرید خوشحالم و از خداوند یکتا موفقیت و پیشرفت روزافزون شما رو خواستارم. شما باید مدیریت سر آزمون داشته باشی. به نظر بنده 12 سال تحصیل یک طرف 4 ساعت کنکور هم یک طرف. شما اولا سعی کن بر روی خودت تسلط داشته باشی و در منزل تا میتونی شرایط آزمون برای خودت مهیا کن و تست و نمونه سوال حل کن. ( البته نه هر تستی ) .شما چون سال سومی هستی بهتون پیشنهاد تا میتونی نمونه سوال حل کن . غلط میزینی چون تسلط بر روی مباحث پیدا نکردی . پس تا میتونی نومنه سوالات امتحانی حل کن و بعد سراغ تست برو . از منابع مناسب هم استفاده کن.**************roz* سلام. در خدمت هستم . بفرمایید********
*mohammadradmehr* سلام بر شما . اولا باید دیدکند خوانی را چطور معنی میکنید؟ و علت اصلی اون رو پیدا کرد.شاید از برنامه ریزی باشه. یا از منابع چون چند منبع بودن عاملی برای کند خوانی هست.شاید این کند خوانی مربوط به عدم تمرکز باشه . امیدوارم مطلب زیر به شما کمک کنه.
 *علل کند خوانی:* *1- کلمه خوانی :* از  ابتدا به ما آموزش داده اند که کلمه شه کلمه بخوانیم از زمانی که خواندن  بوده به همین شکل بوده ، از هزاران سال پیش تا امروز که در هزاره سوم  میلادی به سر می بریم و ما هم امروز در قرن 21 با همان روش سنتی هزار سال  پیش مطالعه می کنیم .70 % پیشرفتها مطابق با تحقیقات از مطالعه بدست می آید  . و متاسفانه ایرانیان هیچ علاقه ای به مطالعه ندارند ، ایرانیان با سواد  تنها 3 دقیقه در روز مطالعه می کنند ! برخی حتی اصلا مطالعه نمی کنند ! علت  این بی انگیزگی این است که همیشه به ما گفته اند بخوانید و هیچ وقت نگفته  اند چگونه بخوانید که سریعتر بخوانید و بهتر یاد بگیرید و برای مدت بیشتری  آن اطلاعات را نگه دارید را حت تر یاد آوری کنید و برای مدت بیشتری آن  اطلاعات را نگه دارید و راحتتر یاد آوری کنید . کلمه  خوانی هم سرعت مطالعه را کم می کند و هم میزان درک را پایین می آورد ، اگر  کلمه خوانی تبدیل به جمله خوانی یا عبارت خوانی شود نه تنها سرعت بالا می  رود بلکه درک نیز بیشتر می شود . این  عقیده که خواندن کلمه کلمه درک را زیاد می کند دقیقا عکس واقعیت است زیرا  مغز با معنی کلمات کار دارد و کلمات نیز در جمله نمود دارند ، همین الان که  این مطلب را مطالعه می کنید مغز شما با کلمات کاری ندارد بلکه جملات را  معنی می کند . اگر قرار با شد مغز روی تک تک کلمات فکر کند :  *اولا بعضی از کلمات را درک نمی کند زیرا در جمله معنی دارند .* *دوما میزان درک پایین می آید .* *2- خواندن با صدا بلند ( بلند خوانی ) :* دومین  علت کند خوانی ، خواندن با صدا یا بلند خوانی است ، کسی که با صدای بلند  می خواند حتی اگر با نهایت سرعت هم بخواند نمی تواند 300- 400 کلمه در  دقیقه بیشتر بخواند زیرا سیستم گفتاری ما برای افزایش سرعت محدودیت دارد  اما اگر این بلند خواند به صامت خوانی یا چشم خوانی ( با حرکت چشم ) تبدیل  شود هم سرعت بالا می رود و هم درک مطلب بیشتر می شود . عده  ای می گویند اگر ما ابتدا بلند بخوانیم بعد با گوشهایمان بشنویم بهتر یاد  می گیریم اما این عقیده کاملا اشتباه است . البته بلند خوانی در مرحله مرور  که بعدها مراحل صحیح مطالعه به روش تند خوانی را آموزش می دهیم وجود دارد  اما در مرحله خواندن باعث لفت سرعت و یادگیری می شود . متاسفانه  عده ای عادت به بلند خواندن دارند و این عادت غلطی است ما می خواهیم عادت  صحیح صامت خوانی را جایگزین کنیم تا بهروری مطالعه بالا برود برخی دیگر  درون خوانی یا لب خوانی می کنند که این هم به شدت تمرکز را از بین می برد و  سرعت مطالعه را کم می کند . *3- درون خوانی ( لب خوانی ):* سومین  علت کند خوانی درون خوانی یا لب خوانی است . این لب خوانی هم عادت غلطی  است و با ید به صامت خوانی یا چشم خوانی تبدیل شود چرا که باعث پایین آمدن  درک مطلب و سرعت مطالعه می شود . *4- برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب :* چهارمین  علت کند خوانی برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب است . خیلی وقت ها شما مشغول  مطالعه مطلبی هستید اما گاهی اوقات چشم به صورت نا خود آگاه بر می گردد و  چند کلمه عقب تر را نگاه می کند و این از اختیار و اراده شما خارج است و به  صورت نا خود آگاه رخ می دهد . راه چاره این مشکل خط بردن زیرجملات با  انگشت یا خط بر است البته این برای اوایل کار است بعدها زمانی که بر اثر  تمرین در این ضمینه مهارت یافتید دیگر نیازی به خط بر نیست بلکه همین عمل  که الان باعث تند خوانی شما می شود در آن زمان سبب کند خوانیتان می شود .  زمانی  که سرعت خواندن بالا می رود خط بردن باعث جلوگیری از برگشت غیر ارادی چشم  به عقب می شود به ای طریق که خط بر یا انگشت زیر کلمه ای خواهد بود که در  حا خواندن آن هستید و چشم ان کلمات را دنبال می کند و به سمت جلو هدایت می  شوید و از مشکل برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب جلوگیری می شود .انشالله که مفید باشه

----------


## noori759

سلام دوستان ...... معدل نهایی من 15.04 هست .........البته درسم خیلی خوبه ...........به خاطر یکسری مشکلات شخصی نتونستم معدل خوبی بگیرم !!!!!!!!! کسی میدونه این معدل چقدر رتبه کنکور امو خراب می کنه ؟ مثلا اگر  500 شم.................دیگه حداکثر چقدر رتبم خراب می شه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*noori759* سلام . معدل کتبی برای کنکور تاثیر داره و برروی رتبه تاثیر میذاره . البته معدل نهایی برای پذیرش رشته های نیمه متمرکز تاثیر گذار هست

----------


## teenager girl

ریاضی رو چطور بخونم
چه کتابی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*teenager girl* سلام قبلا اشاره شده . منابع هم معرفی شده اگه ضعیف هستید منتشران یا فاطمی یا ژرف اندیشان اگه هم قوی هستی نشر الگو مبتکران.خیلی سبر - تخته سیاه

----------


## ali761

سلام.چطور میشه دقت و سرعت تست زنی رو هنگام آزمون دادن بالا برد؟من خیلی از مسائل و مفاهیم و بلدم به همین خاطر تشریحی ام خوبه ولی هنگام تست زدن انگار مغزم بسته میشه.بعد آزمون یه راهکار های واسه حل کردن مسئله به ذهنم خطور میکنه که هنگام آزمون اصلانمیفهمیدم سوا ل چی میخاد!!اصلانمیفهمیدم سوا ل چی میخاد!! برای مثال با اینکه زیر لایه 3d جزو سطح انرزی سوم به حساب می آد ولی هنگام آزمون دادن این زیرلایه رو کلا فراموش می کنم و بعد آزمون یادم میاد.بعضی وقت ها هم هنگام آزمون یه مسئله ای رو حل میکنم ولی بعد آزمون دیگه مسئله رو بلد نیستم!!!یا شب قبل مدرسه یه مسئله ی سخت رو تو خونه حل میکنم ولی فردا ش که میرم مدرسه دیگه مسله رو بلد نیست و مثل اینکه برای اولین بار با اون مواجه شده ام و برای حل کردن همون مسئله باید یه نگاهی به حلیات شب قبلم بندازم.چطور میشه این مشکلو حل کرد؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ali761* سلام بر شما.
شما درسته مطالب رو مطالعه کردید اما تسلط نسبت به اونها پیدا نکردید . یکی از روشهای بالا بردن زمان تست زنی تسلط مناسب هست که با تمرین و تست زیاد حل میشه.قبلا روشهایی رو برای تست زنی عرض کردم .سعی کن هر فرمول - لغت و...... رو بارها و بارها مرور کنی و به یک بار خوانی بسنده نکنی.شما میتونید در منزل چندین بارآزمون بدید و شرایط آزمون برای خودت مهیا کنی و رفع اشکال کنی.
به پدر -مادر -برادر یا خواهر یا..... بگید که در منزل چند تست به شما برای حل کردن بدهند.بعد از اینکه شما این تستها رو حل کردید پاسخنامه شما رو تصحیح کنن اما به شما جوابهای غلط رو نگن . فقط بگن مه مثلا شما از این مجموعه 3 تا غلط داشتی. شما یکبار دیگه این سوالات رو حل کن و دوباره بده تصحیحش کنن.بعد از اتمام آزمون نکاتی که مهم بودند و شما غلط زدید رو یادداشت و بارها و بارها مرور کنید. این کار رو چندید بار انجام بدید.

----------


## javadfathi

سلام
هرگاری میکنم زود بخوابم تا صبح ها بهتر بیدار شم...نمیتونم..اخرش هم ساعت 1=2 میخوابم...چکار کنم؟

----------


## javadfathi

کپسول امگا 3 برای تقویت حافظه خوبه به نظر شما ؟

----------


## نارین

سلام من خیلی وضعم خیته  غ از زیست  که تابستون اونو خوندم هیچ کتابیو تا حالا نخوندم تازه میخوام شروع کنم خدا به دادم برسه میخوام علوم ازمایشگاهی تهران قبول شم  چه رتبه ای لازمه ؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*javadfathi*سلام. شما به یک باره نمیتونید در رفتار و عاداتتون تغییر ایجاد کنید. سعی کنید شبها زود استراحت کنید و صبح ها هر روز 15 دقیقه زودتر از روز قبل بیدار بشید. امگا 3 یا قرص ماهی برای حافظه خوبه .

----------


## saba joon

> *سلا م hach*
> شما متونی با افزایش تدریجی  زمان مطالعه ت زمان های از دست رفته رو جبران کنید.****javadfathi* سلام . اندازه نگه دار که اندازه نکوست. نه میتونی ازش استفاده کنی . اما نه آنچنان که وقتتون رو بگیره.***********saba joon* سلام. از اینکه از درس خواندن لذت میبرید خوشحالم و از خداوند یکتا موفقیت و پیشرفت روزافزون شما رو خواستارم. شما باید مدیریت سر آزمون داشته باشی. به نظر بنده 12 سال تحصیل یک طرف 4 ساعت کنکور هم یک طرف. شما اولا سعی کن بر روی خودت تسلط داشته باشی و در منزل تا میتونی شرایط آزمون برای خودت مهیا کن و تست و نمونه سوال حل کن. ( البته نه هر تستی ) .شما چون سال سومی هستی بهتون پیشنهاد تا میتونی نمونه سوال حل کن . غلط میزینی چون تسلط بر روی مباحث پیدا نکردی . پس تا میتونی نومنه سوالات امتحانی حل کن و بعد سراغ تست برو . از منابع مناسب هم استفاده کن.**************roz* سلام. در خدمت هستم . بفرمایید********
> *mohammadradmehr* سلام بر شما . اولا باید دیدکند خوانی را چطور معنی میکنید؟ و علت اصلی اون رو پیدا کرد.شاید از برنامه ریزی باشه. یا از منابع چون چند منبع بودن عاملی برای کند خوانی هست.شاید این کند خوانی مربوط به عدم تمرکز باشه . امیدوارم مطلب زیر به شما کمک کنه.
>  *علل کند خوانی:* *1- کلمه خوانی :* از  ابتدا به ما آموزش داده اند که کلمه شه کلمه بخوانیم از زمانی که خواندن  بوده به همین شکل بوده ، از هزاران سال پیش تا امروز که در هزاره سوم  میلادی به سر می بریم و ما هم امروز در قرن 21 با همان روش سنتی هزار سال  پیش مطالعه می کنیم .70 % پیشرفتها مطابق با تحقیقات از مطالعه بدست می آید  . و متاسفانه ایرانیان هیچ علاقه ای به مطالعه ندارند ، ایرانیان با سواد  تنها 3 دقیقه در روز مطالعه می کنند ! برخی حتی اصلا مطالعه نمی کنند ! علت  این بی انگیزگی این است که همیشه به ما گفته اند بخوانید و هیچ وقت نگفته  اند چگونه بخوانید که سریعتر بخوانید و بهتر یاد بگیرید و برای مدت بیشتری  آن اطلاعات را نگه دارید را حت تر یاد آوری کنید و برای مدت بیشتری آن  اطلاعات را نگه دارید و راحتتر یاد آوری کنید . کلمه  خوانی هم سرعت مطالعه را کم می کند و هم میزان درک را پایین می آورد ، اگر  کلمه خوانی تبدیل به جمله خوانی یا عبارت خوانی شود نه تنها سرعت بالا می  رود بلکه درک نیز بیشتر می شود . این  عقیده که خواندن کلمه کلمه درک را زیاد می کند دقیقا عکس واقعیت است زیرا  مغز با معنی کلمات کار دارد و کلمات نیز در جمله نمود دارند ، همین الان که  این مطلب را مطالعه می کنید مغز شما با کلمات کاری ندارد بلکه جملات را  معنی می کند . اگر قرار با شد مغز روی تک تک کلمات فکر کند :  *اولا بعضی از کلمات را درک نمی کند زیرا در جمله معنی دارند .* *دوما میزان درک پایین می آید .* *2- خواندن با صدا بلند ( بلند خوانی ) :* دومین  علت کند خوانی ، خواندن با صدا یا بلند خوانی است ، کسی که با صدای بلند  می خواند حتی اگر با نهایت سرعت هم بخواند نمی تواند 300- 400 کلمه در  دقیقه بیشتر بخواند زیرا سیستم گفتاری ما برای افزایش سرعت محدودیت دارد  اما اگر این بلند خواند به صامت خوانی یا چشم خوانی ( با حرکت چشم ) تبدیل  شود هم سرعت بالا می رود و هم درک مطلب بیشتر می شود . عده  ای می گویند اگر ما ابتدا بلند بخوانیم بعد با گوشهایمان بشنویم بهتر یاد  می گیریم اما این عقیده کاملا اشتباه است . البته بلند خوانی در مرحله مرور  که بعدها مراحل صحیح مطالعه به روش تند خوانی را آموزش می دهیم وجود دارد  اما در مرحله خواندن باعث لفت سرعت و یادگیری می شود . متاسفانه  عده ای عادت به بلند خواندن دارند و این عادت غلطی است ما می خواهیم عادت  صحیح صامت خوانی را جایگزین کنیم تا بهروری مطالعه بالا برود برخی دیگر  درون خوانی یا لب خوانی می کنند که این هم به شدت تمرکز را از بین می برد و  سرعت مطالعه را کم می کند . *3- درون خوانی ( لب خوانی ):* سومین  علت کند خوانی درون خوانی یا لب خوانی است . این لب خوانی هم عادت غلطی  است و با ید به صامت خوانی یا چشم خوانی تبدیل شود چرا که باعث پایین آمدن  درک مطلب و سرعت مطالعه می شود . *4- برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب :* چهارمین  علت کند خوانی برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب است . خیلی وقت ها شما مشغول  مطالعه مطلبی هستید اما گاهی اوقات چشم به صورت نا خود آگاه بر می گردد و  چند کلمه عقب تر را نگاه می کند و این از اختیار و اراده شما خارج است و به  صورت نا خود آگاه رخ می دهد . راه چاره این مشکل خط بردن زیرجملات با  انگشت یا خط بر است البته این برای اوایل کار است بعدها زمانی که بر اثر  تمرین در این ضمینه مهارت یافتید دیگر نیازی به خط بر نیست بلکه همین عمل  که الان باعث تند خوانی شما می شود در آن زمان سبب کند خوانیتان می شود .  زمانی  که سرعت خواندن بالا می رود خط بردن باعث جلوگیری از برگشت غیر ارادی چشم  به عقب می شود به ای طریق که خط بر یا انگشت زیر کلمه ای خواهد بود که در  حا خواندن آن هستید و چشم ان کلمات را دنبال می کند و به سمت جلو هدایت می  شوید و از مشکل برگشت غیر ارادی چشم به عقب جلوگیری می شود .انشالله که مفید باشه


ولی فک میکنم که تسلط خوبی بردرسهام دارم :Yahoo (113):  هیچکدوم ازعادتهاروهم ندارم :Yahoo (28):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

نارین سلام کدام منطقه ؟؟؟/********saba joon سلام و درود بر شما. حقیقتا مشکل اصلی شما رو نمیدونم چیه اگه بیشتر توضیح بدید متشکرم

----------


## javadfathi

سلام

کتابی هست که فقط تست سراسری یا ازاد داشته باشد؟؟؟ ریاضی تجربی

----------


## نارین

منطقه 3

----------


## javadfathi

سلام 

من امسال رفتم دانشگاه ازاد

اما باز هم دارم میخونم که برای امسال دولتی در بیام

سال پیش که مدرسه بودیم کد نظام وظیفه رو زدم 4

حالا امسال هم که دانشگاه میرم کد نظام وظیفه رو زدم 4 باز... درسته یا  نه؟؟  بعدش هم اینکه مگه نمیگن که اگه ازاد باشی اشکال نداره؟؟ منم نزدم که  میرم دانشگاه ازاد
اشکالی چیزی نداره؟

----------


## mohammad1326

سلام
من میخوام بدونم برای هر درس تو کنکور دقیقا چقد وقت هست؟؟؟؟دروس عمومی و اختصاصی  های گروه ریاضی......بنظرتون برای تست زماندار با همین زمانها تست بزنم یا یکم کمتر بکنم که برای کنکور وقتم کم نیاد؟؟؟در ضمن سال سومم.......
تشکر

----------


## علی سلیمانی

javadfathi سلام کتاب نشر برتر پیشدانشگاهیان - کتابهای انتشارات سازمان سنجش - زرد قلم چی - دور دنیا در 4 ساعت گاج - شبقره******سلام تقریبا تا 8000 منطقه 3 البته دقیق نمیشه گفت.****mohammad1326سلام  دروس عمومی  عنوان درس 	  تعداد سوال 	  زمان پاسخگویی  زبان و ادبیات فارسی 	  25 	  18  عربی 	  25 	  20  دین و زندگی 	  25 	  17  زبان انگلیسی 	  25 	  20     مواد امتحانی آزمون اختصاصی گروه  ریاضی و فنی  ردیف 	  درس 	  تعدادسوال 	  مدت پاسخگویی  1 	  ریاضی 	  55 	  85  2 	  فیزیک 	  45 	  55  3 	  شیمی 	  35 	  35  4 	  جمع سه درس 	  135 	  175     مواد امتحانی آزمون اختصاصی گروه  تجربی  ردیف 	  درس 	  تعدادسوال 	  مدت پاسخگویی    	  زمین شناسی 	  25 	  20  1 	  زیست شناسی 	  50 	  36  2 	  شیمی 	  35 	  35  3 	  فیزیک 	  30 	  37  4 	  ریاضی 	  30 	  47    	  جمع  پنج  درس 	  170 	  175   پیشنهاد میدم فعلا تست زماندار نزنی تا مطالب رو دقیق بخونید.***** آقای فتحی با بنده تماس بگیرید.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

javadfathi سلام شما متولد چه سالی هستی ؟

----------


## hach

salam 
man farda olampiyad zist daram
che mabhasi ro emoroz bekhonam khoobe

----------


## javadfathi

25/2/1373

----------


## javadfathi

فقط یکبار میشود کلا در تحصیل در دانشگاه ها( دولتی-ازاد-پیام نور) انصراف داد؟؟
مثلا من الان ازادم...میخوام انصراف بدم برم پیام نور
بعد بخونم برا دولتیگاز اونجا انصراف بدم اگه دولتی در اومدم و برم دولتی

ولی میگن نمیشه
اره؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

javadfathi سلام .شما کد 4 را باید بزن. بنده همچین چیزی نشنیدم.نمیدونم .*******hachسلام. شما باید امروز مرور کنی و استراحت. شما تا حالا اگه مطالب رو نخوندید دیگه شب امتحانی فایده نداره اونم در المپیاد.

----------


## esmail_ss

سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :

1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم  كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف  بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف  ميدم)

2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟

3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟


در مورد ثبت نام كنكور هم سوال داشتم:

1_ من قبلا كد سوابق تحصيلي رو گرفتم بازم بايد بگيرم يا همون ثابته؟

2_"كد عنوان ديپلم" رو بايد چي بزنم چون من رشتم رياضي فيزيك و ميخوام تجربي امتحان بدم ؟

3_كد منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم رو بايد چي بزنم؟(من از استان گلستان و شهرستان گنبد كاووس)

4_ تو ثبت نام گزينه اي هست به اسم "وضعيت تحصيلي" كه يكيش هست دانشجوي  انصرافي و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي روزانه و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي غير روزانه و  يكيش هم هيچكدام هست من بايد كدم رو بزنم؟(من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه  غير انتفاعي هستم)

5_كد نظام وظيفه رو بايد كدوم كد رو بزنم؟(با توجه به اينكه الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم)

6_گروه آزمايشي رو بايد كدوم گزينه رو بزنم؟(رشته ي من رياضي و ميخوام تو روشته تجربي امتحان بدم)

----------


## علی سلیمانی

esmail_ssسلام  1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)**** پ: چنانجه مشکل نظام وظیفه نداشته باشید بله مشکلی نیست  2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟ سلام.بله امکانش هست به شر ط آنکه یا تجربی یا ریاضی یکی شون رو انتخاب کنید.  3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟ بله ثبت نام از 3 اسفند ماه آغاز میشه.   در مورد ثبت نام كنكور هم سوال داشتم:  1_ من قبلا كد سوابق تحصيلي رو گرفتم بازم بايد بگيرم يا همون ثابته؟ هون قبلی هست.  2_"كد عنوان ديپلم" رو بايد چي بزنم چون من رشتم رياضي فيزيك و ميخوام تجربي امتحان بدم ؟ 11 ( به دفترچه مراجعه کنید.) 11 تجربی  3_كد منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم رو بايد چي بزنم؟(من از استان گلستان و شهرستان گنبد كاووس) به دفترچه مراجعه کنید. گنبد کاووس مرکزی (3219 ) -داشلی بروی (3218 ) 4_ تو ثبت نام گزينه اي هست به اسم "وضعيت تحصيلي" كه يكيش هست دانشجوي انصرافي و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي روزانه و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي غير روزانه و يكيش هم هيچكدام هست من بايد كدم رو بزنم؟(من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم) -غیر روزانه . شما دفترچه راهنمای کنکور سراسری رو دانلود و مطالعه کنید.  5_كد نظام وظيفه رو بايد كدوم كد رو بزنم؟(با توجه به اينكه الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم) متولد چه سالی هستید ؟  6_گروه آزمايشي رو بايد كدوم گزينه رو بزنم؟(رشته ي من رياضي و ميخوام تو روشته تجربي امتحان بدم)  تجربی     لینک فایل 	حجم فایل SARASARI-1393-1-Filnal.pdf

----------


## علی سلیمانی

لینک فایل 	حجم فایل SARASARI-1393-1-Filnal.pdf	2438.836 KB لینک دانلود دفترچه راهنمای کنکور93 : Download File : SARASARI-1393-1-Filnal.pdf

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام
برای قواعد زبان لازمه سال سومو بخونیم؟ چون فقط 1 سوال ازش میاد و این همه قواعد(با توجه به وقت)

و اینکه چه کتابی برای قواعد همراه با تست خوبه؟؟

و اینکه چکار کنیم که فراموش نکنیم
مثلا من امروز یه چیزی رو خوندم...تست هم میزنم عالی
فردا هم همینطور
پس فردا هم یادمه

ولی دو هفته بعد هیچی

فیزیک و ریاضی با فرمولاش چکار کنیم که خیلی فرار هستن؟

----------


## Mehran93071

یک سوال داشتم! :Yahoo (101):  به نظرتون آزمون های سنجش بدیم؟ آخه یکی که داره با برنامه قلمچی پیش میره اصلا برنامش میریزه به هم به قول کانون ذهن شفافش  :Y (585):  میشه! و کلا برفکی میشه ! حالا شاید یکی دوتای آخر رو ولی به نظرتون خوبه که شرکت کنیم و واجبه ؟ یا پیشنهاد میکنید که شرکت نکنیم! بکنیم! نکنیم!
 :Y (761):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezost* 
سلام بر شما. زبان انگلسی درسی هست که بیشتر معانی اهمیت دارند و افزایش سطح لغاتی در این درس به شدت به داوطلب کمک میکنه.در این درس پیشنهاد میدم بیشتر لغت و معنی کار کنید. بله مطالعه شود. کتاب زبان انگلیسی پیشرفته تالیف : عباس فرزام.- مهر و ماه - شبقره - مبتکران و....در این درس و درسهای ریاضی و فیزیک شما باید حتما مباحث -فرمولها - لغات مهم رو یاداشت و در اوقات تلف شده از اونها استفاده کنی.
زبان انگلیسی رو هر روز صبح مطالعه کن و لغات مهم و دشوار رو مشخص کن و تداعی ذهنی یا تصویر سازی ذهنی برای اونها انجام بده . شما این لغات و فرملها رو تا 5 روز مرور کن. از جعبه لاینتر نیز میتونی استفاده کنی.*************** سلا م mehran34*  آزمون های شرکت تعاونی خدماتی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از کیفیت و استاندارد مناسبی برخوردار هست.پیشنهاد میدم شرکت کنید.

----------


## saba joon

من حالم اززبان بهم میخوره چیکارکنم؟ :Yahoo (92):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*saba joon* سلام این عدم علاقه شاید علل مختلفی از جمله نداشتن استعداد و علاقه برای یادگیری - نبود معلم مناسب با شما در دوران تحصیلی - خاطره بد و....... باشه . شما روزی نیم ساعت زبان در صبح ها مطالعه کن و با مباحث و لغات آسان شروع کن - داستان های سطح مقدماتی حل کن واگر خاطره بدی دارید فراموش کنید. کتابهای مناسب خریداری و مطالعه نمایید.زمانهایی که سطح هوشیاری بالایی داری این درس رو مطالعه کن.( این زمان بستگی به شخصیت شما دارد ولی عموما صبح ها مناسب است ).

----------


## سانیار

سلام استاد من خوندن فیزیکم خیلی طول میکشه برای پایه از کتاب قلم چی و برای پیش مبتکران دارم 
تا حالا هم درس رو خیلی خوب نخوندم کتاب مبتکران انقدر جزوه هاش زیاده که تا حالا دو فصلش رو هم نخوندم کلا درس فیزیکم تو بقیه عقبتره
من الان کتاب خط پایان رزمندگان رو هم دارم که مثل یه کتاب جمع بندیه اما فقط تسته به نظرتون بهتر نیست من بیام فیزیک رو الان فقط از رو کتاب یه بار بخونم تا با فرمولا اشنا بشم بعد برم از همین کتاب رزمندگان استفاده کنم و بعد از تموم کردن اون آزمون های موسسات مختلفو به همراه آزمون های سراسری بزنم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*سانیار* 
  سلام بر شما دانش آموز پر تلاش****
 از کتابهای متناسی با سطح علمی خودتون استفاده کنید.
اگر مشکل فهمی دقیق و آموزش این درس رو دارید از کتابهای منتشران - ژرف اندیشان و نوبل - رمزینه و یا انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کن که فاطمی رو بیشتر قبول دارم.در این درس هر فصل رو به جلسات مختلف تقسیم و اون رو در خلال هفته اجرا کنید.قبل از تست نومنه سوالات امتحانی حل کنید و در این دری به دنبال راههای خلاصه و مهندسی معکوس نباشید. سعی کنید از الان کمتر تست تالیفی حل کنید و بیشتر تستهای سراسری و آزاد رو حل و تمرین کنید. کتابهای رزمندگان اسلام هم از سطح مناسبی برخوردارند.ولی اگر خوب نمیفهیشون از کتابهای معرفی شده استفاده کن.

----------


## saba joon

اخه میدونیدچیه احساس میکنم اگه وقت بذارم وقتموهدردادم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> *سانیار* 
>   سلام بر شما دانش آموز پر تلاش****
>  از کتابهای متناسی با سطح علمی خودتون استفاده کنید.
> اگر مشکل فهمی دقیق و آموزش این درس رو دارید از کتابهای منتشران - ژرف اندیشان و نوبل - رمزینه و یا انتشارات فاطمی استفاده کن که فاطمی رو بیشتر قبول دارم.در این درس هر فصل رو به جلسات مختلف تقسیم و اون رو در خلال هفته اجرا کنید.قبل از تست نومنه سوالات امتحانی حل کنید و در این دری به دنبال راههای خلاصه و مهندسی معکوس نباشید. سعی کنید از الان کمتر تست تالیفی حل کنید و بیشتر تستهای سراسری و آزاد رو حل و تمرین کنید. کتابهای رزمندگان اسلام هم از سطح مناسبی برخوردارند.ولی اگر خوب نمیفهیشون از کتابهای معرفی شده استفاده کن.


سلام ... خسته نباشید ...
توی اذر ماه جدی شروع کردم به خوندن و ترازم رو 500-600 تا کشیدم بالا ....
بعد از امتحانات دروباره بی حال شدم ....

اصن حس و حالش زیاد نیست ...
دوستام میگن زیاد فشار اوردی....

من چکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## مولا علی

سلام با عرض خسته نباشید ..... می خواستم بدونم اگر تو کنکور درس هایی که به قبول شدن در یک رشته تاثیر داره رو بزنم میتونم اون رشته رو قبول شم ودرس هایی که تاثیر نداره رو نزنم ؟ :Y (672):

----------


## alireza7620

به نظرتون این کار درسته:
من دروس عمومی رو خیلی خوب میفهمم جز عربی، به نظرتون اگر این 2 هفته باقی مونده از عید رو بزارم بیشتر برای عمومی و مرور و جمع بندی کنم و ایام عید
فقط 1 روز در میون مجموعه تست عمومی گاج بزنم و اگر مشکلی بود رفع کنم، و 2 هفته عید رو بیشتر اختصاص بدم به مطالعه تخصصی ها مخصوصا ریاضی و فیزیک
که خیلی اوضاع خرابی دارم خوبه، یعنی تا قبل عید بیشتر عمومی، عید فقط تخصصی + مجموعه تست عمومی
؟؟!
ممنون

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*saba joon* سلام دیر نیست این ذهنیت رو دور بندازید*****reza.joon37* سلام . متاسفاته دانش آموزهای ایران جوگیر میشن یه روز نمیخونن یه روز در عوض 20 ساعت میخونن. نداشتن برنامه مناسب و روش اجرای مناسب از عوامل خستگی هنگام مطالعه هست. سعی کنید یک روز کاملا استراحت کنید و تا 2 روز بعد فقط درسهای آسان رو مطالعه یا مرور و تست بزنید. رفتن به طبیعت - سینما و... از فشار روحی شما کم میکنه.
ره رو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود**** رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود*******
*مولا علی* 
  				سلام سعی کنید از الان کلیه مباحث رو مطالعه کنید و هیچ درسی رو 0درصد نزنید. زمان هست.
شما میتونی در درسهایی که ضعیفی از الان کتاب خلاصه نویسی تهیه و مطالعه نمایی. البته حل تستهای کنکورهاس سالهای قبل اعم از داخل و خارج از کشور و یاداشت نکات و مرور مرتب آنها به شما خیلی کمک میکنه. از رفتن راهای کوتاه در دروس مثل مهندسی معکوس جدا خودداری کنید.********alireza7620* سلام این ذهنیت و طرز تفکر رو دور بریزید که باید کتابها حتما تا قبل عید تموم بشه. تقلید بازی در نیارید. هر کس یه پایه علمی داره. از الان  شبی نیم ساعت عربی مطالعه و فقط تستهای کنکورهای سراسری رو حل کنید. سعی کنید دروس رو با هم پیش ببرید. حجم کم بردارید و مطالعه کنید. مرور دروس هم فراموش نشه.

----------


## محمدرضا 95

سلام من چند تا سوال در مورد آزمون های قمچی دارم :

1_ برنامه ی خوندن درس ها توی 2 هفته قبل از آزمون چجوری تنظیم کنم ؟ مثلا من میگم هفته اول دروس عمومی بعد هفته دوم دروس اختصاصی ! نظر شما چیه ؟

2_ چجوری عربی رو توی کانون بالا بزنیم ؟   واسه عربی اول کتاب رو کامل میخونم بعد تست آبی میزنم کلی هم آزمون از توی cd های قلمچی حل میکنم ولی بازم بیشتر 30% نمیشم !!!!!!!!!!

3_ با نمره منفی ها چیکار کنم واقعا داغونم میکنن

----------


## nasrin22

سلام آقای سلیمانی خسته نباشید





اصلا نمیخوام احساس ناامیدی کنم و موج منفی ساطع کنم اما نمیدونم چرا حس میکنم هرچی میدوئم به درسام نمیرسم هنوز پایه تموم نشده و حجم زیاد پیش هم اضافه شده نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم از آزمونام عقبم نتیجه ی مطلوب رو کسب نمیکنم یه جورایی ترسیدم. حالا که عمومی هام مونده نه همش ولی خب بیشتر از تخصصی هام مونده به نظرتون توی عید چیکار کنم که به همه مبحثام برسم من تقریبا همه ی کتابامو خوندم اما دریغ از یه کلمه که یادم بیاد البته بیشتر اونایی رو یادم رفته که تابستون خوندم.

----------


## Mehran93071

توی عید باید نخونده های درستمون رو بخونیم یا جمع کنیم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*محمدرضا 95*  سلام . لطفا از پشتیبان خود راهنمایی بخواید. در این تاپیک نمیتونم  راهنماییتون کنم. ولیکن با بنده تماس بگیرید تا پاخ سوال مذکور رو بدم  *********nasrin22*  سلام. قبلا در مورد این صحبت کردم که اصلا دیر نیست. در درس خواندن افراطی  نباشید. درس خواندن به زیاد خواندن و تقلید وار خواندن نیست. هر شخصی روش  خاص خودش رو داره و نباید از دیگران تقلید کنه. حتما نباید دروس رو زود  تموم کرد ( تا قبل عید ) و این یک روش بسیار اشتباه است. فقط درس خواندن و  روزنامه واری خواندن مطالب مهم نیست و باعث موفقیت نمیشه. شما باید قدرت  تجزیه و ترکیب هم داشته باشید. باید به کرات مطالب خوانده شده رو مرور کردو  تست و نمونه سوال حل کرد تا تسلط بر مطالب ایجاد بشه. در عید سعی کنید  مطالب قبلی رو مرور کنید. یک مطلب رو بخونید و بفهمید بهتر از اینه که کل  مطالب رو بخونید و تسلط پیدا نکنید.******mehran34*  سلام. بستگی به شخص داوطلب و شرایط مطالعه آن دارد. یک دانش آموز شاید  کتابها رو کامل مطالعه و شخص دیگر شاید تازه شروع به درس خواندن کزده است.  معلوم است که شخص اول باید مرور و تست را در اولویت و شخص دوم مطالعه را در  اولویت قرار بدهد.ولی در کل مرور و جمع بندی و تسلط را پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## Roya.Kh

سلام ... از تکمیل ظرفیت بین الملل کسی خبری داره ؟؟ :Y (521):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام چنانچه اعلام بشه اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد.

----------


## sis413

سلام من تست عربی خوب نمیتونم بزنم لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## esmail_ss

> esmail_ssسلام  1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)**** پ: چنانجه مشکل نظام وظیفه نداشته باشید بله مشکلی نیست  2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟ سلام.بله امکانش هست به شر ط آنکه یا تجربی یا ریاضی یکی شون رو انتخاب کنید.  3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟ بله ثبت نام از 3 اسفند ماه آغاز میشه.   در مورد ثبت نام كنكور هم سوال داشتم:  1_ من قبلا كد سوابق تحصيلي رو گرفتم بازم بايد بگيرم يا همون ثابته؟ هون قبلی هست.  2_"كد عنوان ديپلم" رو بايد چي بزنم چون من رشتم رياضي فيزيك و ميخوام تجربي امتحان بدم ؟ 11 ( به دفترچه مراجعه کنید.) 11 تجربی  3_كد منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم رو بايد چي بزنم؟(من از استان گلستان و شهرستان گنبد كاووس) به دفترچه مراجعه کنید. گنبد کاووس مرکزی (3219 ) -داشلی بروی (3218 ) 4_ تو ثبت نام گزينه اي هست به اسم "وضعيت تحصيلي" كه يكيش هست دانشجوي انصرافي و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي روزانه و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي غير روزانه و يكيش هم هيچكدام هست من بايد كدم رو بزنم؟(من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم) -غیر روزانه . شما دفترچه راهنمای کنکور سراسری رو دانلود و مطالعه کنید.  5_كد نظام وظيفه رو بايد كدوم كد رو بزنم؟(با توجه به اينكه الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم) متولد چه سالی هستید ؟  6_گروه آزمايشي رو بايد كدوم گزينه رو بزنم؟(رشته ي من رياضي و ميخوام تو روشته تجربي امتحان بدم)  تجربی     لینک فایل 	حجم فایل SARASARI-1393-1-Filnal.pdf


  خيلي ممنون از راهنماييتون فقط مشكلم كد نظام وظيفه است نميدونم درست زدمش يا نه كد 14 رو زدم   من متولد 1371/3/29 هستم (من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم) آيا كدي كه زدم درسته؟

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام

ببخشید میخواستم بدونم من اصلا از فیزیک و ریاضی چیزی سر در نمیارم
دارم واسه پزشکی استان خودمان میخونم منطقه سه

همه درسا خوب میرن جلو

اما ریاضی فیزیک اصلا نه
گنگ هستن برام
صفر صفر

و اینکه
رشته ی پزشکی چقدر دانشجو میپذیره در سال 93؟؟؟مشخصه؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*bita m* سلام. عدم صحیح حل کردن تست میتونه دلایل و علل مختلفی اعم از عدم آموزش دقیق مطالب - فهم درست مباحث - منبع غیر مناسب - زدن تستهای غیر استاندارد و.......  داشته باشه.
اگر مباحث رو کامل مطالعه و تست زدی سعی کن تستهای کنکورهای سراسری رو انتخاب و حل کنی. البته عربی باید بصورت مبحثی مطالعه بشه نه درس به درس . 
از زدن تستهای غیر استاندارد تالیفی اجتناب کن.
پیشنهاد میکنم ابتدا مبحث ترجمه رو کار کنی بصورت کال چون هم آسان هم مهم و هم پرسواله.
البته فکر کنم شما دوم تجربی باشی پس از کتابهایی مثل فاطمی * گاج و... استفاده کن و بیشتر نومنه سوال حل کن
**************************************************  **********************
* سلام 
esmail_ss*
سوال شما بصورت تلفنی پاسخ داده شد.
**************************************************  *********************
*pezeshkiamarezost* سلام دوست عزیز.
قبلا روش مطالعه این 2 درس ذکر شده . به اونها مراجعه و مطالعه کن .
چند پیشنهاد :
1- کل فصول رو انتخاب و مطالعه کن ( هنوز هم امکانش هست و دیر نیست )
2- فصلهای مهم رو بخونید ( البته این شروط رعایت شوند : الف ) فصل انتخابی مهم باشد ب ) برای شخص شما آسان باشد پ) پر سوال باشد .
نکته : شاید یک فصل خیلی مهم باشد اما پر سوال نباشد.
3 - از کتابهای خلاصه نویسی شده استفاده کن مثل : تخته سیاه - مهر و ماه - نگرش روز - کالج - پایندگان راه دانش و یا توفیقیان ( انتشارات قدیمی هست و کتابهاش سخت پیدا میشه ) 
4 - تستهای کنکور های سالهای قبل رو حل و بررسی کن.
توجه : از بکار بردن راه حلهای خلاصه و مهندسی معکوس و راه حلهای تبلیغاتی اجتناب کن . 
ظرفیت دانشگاه رو نمیشه بصورت دقیق اعلام کرد.

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

ممنون

خب حدودا چقدر؟؟ تا چه رتبه ای حدودا؟؟؟

هم ظرفیت هم رتبه

حدودی هم بگید خوبه

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*pezeshkiamarezost* سلام . منطقه 3 حدودا تا 1200 که شهر کرد و خرم آباد بوده ( برای پسر ها * 900 - 1000 برای دخترها . البته امسال یک نفر بدون هیچ سهمیه ای قبول شد خرم آباد.

----------


## ali761

با عرض سلام خدمت استاد بزرگوار
چند سوال داشتم.1-اکثر مطالعات دانش  آموزان بعد از ظهر ها انجام می گیرد ولی من بعداز ظهر ها که از ساعت4 یا  4/5 شروع می کنم(بعد از نیم تا یک ونیم ساعت استراحت) به مطالعه بعداز 1 یا  2 ساعت مطالعه دیگر توان مطالعم رو ازدست می دم و خسته میشم بعد شام (حدود  ساعت8)که به زور بتونم 1ساعت مطالعه کنم البته هرچقدر به پایان هفته نزدیک  میشیم توان مطالعاتی ام به شدت افت می کنه.هر چند در هر روز بعد از   45یا50دقیقه مطالعه 10یا 15 دقیقه استراحت می کنم و بعد از 2 یا 3 ساعت  مطالعه پی در پی بین یک ربع تا نیم ساعت استراحت می کنم ولی باز هم خسته  هستم.البته صبح ها وضعم خیلی بهتره و بین 4 یا 5 ساعت مطالعه می کنم
کلا تو هفته 25 ساعت مطالعه می کنم(سال دومم)و 10/5ساعت هم شطرنج کار میکنم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید چطور بر خستگی بعداز ظهرم غلبه کنم.
2-من تو برنامم ساعات مطالعاتیم این گونه است
شنبه 3 ساعت،یک شنبه 2/5 ،دوشنبه2،سهشنبه2/5،چهارشنبه4،پنج شنبه5،جمعه 6+هر روز یک ونیم ساعت شطرنج
و برنامم شامل درس های زیست 6 ساعت،فیزیک 6،ریاضی4،شیمی4،ادبیات3،عربی  2
با  توجه به این که سال دومم، تو ساعات باقی مانده در س هایی که تو برنامم  نیست رو می خونم.که بعضی هاشو نمی رسم وتو مدرسه می خونم.برنامم طوریکه  بیشتر بر پایه ی مطالعه ی  کتاب های کار است.
باتوجه به این  توضیحات،اشکال برنامم کجاست؟باید درس های کنکوری دیگه مثل دین و زندگی یا  غیر کنکوری مثل جغرافیا رو هم باید وارد برنامم کنم؟آیا تو این پایه گرفتن  20 تو جغرافی ارزشمند تر از یکم مهارت  تو درس مثلا  ریاضی است؟
ببخشید سرتونو درد آوردم.با تشکر

----------


## rsool

سلام به همگی 
من پشت کنکوری هستم رشتم تجربیه و تازه الان میخوام شروع به درس خوندن کنم  سردرگم شدم نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم هدفم پزشکیه و میخوام بهش برسم لطفا" میشه در این راه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*ali761* سلام پاسخ سوال شما بصورت خصوصی در یکی از سایتها جواب داده شد.
**************************************************  *********************
*rsool* سلام به شما . پیشنهاد میکنم فایل صوتی هنوز فرصت باقی ست بنده که در چند سایت موجود هست رو گوش کنید . برای کنکور اصلا دیر نیست . زیاد خواندن منابع مختلف خواندن دلیل بر قبئلی نیست . شما میتونی برنام ریزی خوبی داشته باشی و ادامه بدی تلاشت رو تا کنکور.
روش مطالعه دروس رو تا حدودی در همین سایت عرض کردم. اگر سوال خاصی بود در خدمتم. 
همت اگر سلسله جنبان شود  *****  مور تواند که سلیمان شود

----------


## rsool

مشاور محترم ازتون متشکرم .
اگه سوالی داشتم میپرسم.
در ضمن اسمم rasool. و rsool بخاطر اشتباه در تایپ.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*rsool* سلام خواهش میکنم. اگه سوال بود در خدمتم . حتما با دقت متنها وروشها رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## Black Mirror

سلام به همگی
محصل پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم تا الان کم و بیش درس خوندم ولی نه به صورت جدی!!!
اگه از الان به صورت جدی بخونم میتونم یکی از رتبه های خوب منطقه 2 بشم؟؟
الان با توجه به این که حدودا وقت کمی دارم قصد دارم بعضی از مبحث های سنگین بعضی دروس رو حذف کنم تا تمرکزم به بقیه ی مبحث ها بیشتر باشه
به طور مثال مبحث حرکت شناسی در فیزیک و اسید و باز ها در شیمی به نظرتون کار خوبیه؟؟
برنامه ی قلمچی رو پیشنهاد می کنین؟7 فروردین سال دوم و ادامش
و به عنوان آخرین سوال برای فیزیک پایه قصد دارم جزوات دکتر رحمانی رو بگیرم جزوه های خوبین؟؟
خیلی حرف زدم..مرسی

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام*Black Mirror* . 
برای کسب رتبه عالی هنوز هم دیر نیست به شرط اینکه باور داشته باشی که میتونی .شما فصلی رو فعلا حذف نکن . اول مباحث مهم و آسون و پرسوال رو بخون و بعداز مطالعه و تسلط بر اونها ساگر زمان بود سراغ بقیه مطالب برو.در مورد برنامه آزمون قلم چی و جزوه آقای رحمانی در اینجا نظری نمیدم. ولیکن کتابی رو استفاده کن که متناسب با سطح علمی ت باشه.

----------


## Roya.Kh

سلام... من میخوام زیست رو به صورت مبحثی و ارتباطی بخونم ..ولی نمی دونم کدوم فصلا رو باید دنبال هم بخونم.. اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم...

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام. بنده با اینکار مخالفم . 
ولیکن

----------


## Roya.Kh

> سلام. بنده با اینکار مخالفم . 
> ولیکن


ممنونم... خوب از اونجاییکه تازه شروع کردم و درصد 30-40 میخوام واسه زیست شما چه روشی پیشنهاد میدین که بخونم؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

قبلا در همین تاپیک به این سوال پاسخ داده شده است

----------


## Amiir

> سلام. بنده با اینکار مخالفم . 
> ولیکن


چرا مخالفید؟؟؟!!این جدول ارتباطی آقای عمارلو است.میشه یکم توضیح بدید دلیل مخالفتتون رو!

----------


## علی سلیمانی

بنده مخالف این جدول و استاد عمارلو نیستم. بنده مخالف اینم که فقط بعضی از مباحث را تا کنکور بخونه . الان وقتش هست که کل مباحث زیست خونده بشه ولی این پیشنهاد رو دارم اول مباحثی که آسان برای داوطلب هست و مهم و پرسوال رو بخونن و بعد اگر وقت شد بقیه مباحث مطالعه شوند. به نظر بنده فعلا برای حذف یک مبحث بخصوص در درس زیست زوده.

----------


## Amiir

> بنده مخالف این جدول و استاد عمارلو نیستم. بنده مخالف اینم که فقط بعضی از مباحث را تا کنکور بخونه . الان وقتش هست که کل مباحث زیست خونده بشه ولی این پیشنهاد رو دارم اول مباحثی که آسان برای داوطلب هست و مهم و پرسوال رو بخونن و بعد اگر وقت شد بقیه مباحث مطالعه شوند. به نظر بنده فعلا برای حذف یک مبحث بخصوص در درس زیست زوده.


نه دیگه!نشد!شما سوال دوستمونو درست نخوندید(ممکن بود این جواب شما کلا دانش آموزو از مسیر صحیح منحرف کنه).ایشون گفتن میخوان مباحثو ترکیبی و ارتباطی بخونن,
*ترکیبی و ارتباطی خوندن به معنی حذف کردن* *نیست*.
بالعکس...بهتره هر چه زودتر مطالب بصورت ترکیبی و با پیش نیاز خونده بشه تا در وقت و زمان صرفه جویی بشه.و راندمان هم بالا بره.
این جدول بهترین نمونه واسه ارتباطی خوندن زیسته.چه برای کسایی که میخوان تازه شروع کنن چه کسایی میخوان مرور کنن(مثل عید)
موفق باشید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

از  *roya.kh71*  طلب پوزش میشه . آخه این چند وقت هم در این سایت و هم در سایتهای دیگه سوال بچه ها این بوده که کدوم مباحث رو باید حذف کرد و کدوم رو نه . بخاطر همین اشتباه شده. بازم ببخشید.

----------


## hosna76

سلام من سال دوم تجربی ام و معدل نوبت اولم 19/70شده از الان میخوام شروع به خوندن کنم تا پزشکی قبول بشم هرجور کتاب وسی دی کمک اموزشی خریدم ولی ننمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم چه  :Yahoo (110): جوری شروع کنم میشه کمکم کنین

----------


## rasoul0

با اهدا سلام خدمت تمامی همیاران انجمن ; 
ابتدا از بنیان گذار سایت کمال تشکر را دارم که چنین انجمنی برپا کردند و کمک حال خیلی از دوستان شده اند . 
متاسفانه به دلایل کمکاری تا الان هیچ یک از دروس را نتونستم بخونم ، با توجه به اینکه آمادگی برای خواندن روزانه  7-6 ساعت را ندارم از دوستان تمنا دارم رهنمایی ام کنین چه مباحثی از دروس را بخونم که هم خیلی فشار بهم وارد نشه ( یعنی طوری نشه هفته اول بخونم و هفته دوم خسته شم و ... ) ! رشته ریاضی هستم و 3 ماه دیگر کنکور در پیش داریم 

با تشکر از شما

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*hosna76*  سلام بر شما.
دانش آموز عزیز فراموش نکن شما هنوز به عنوان یم دانش آموز تلقی میشیدو هنوز دوم دبیرستان هستید. سعی کن بیشتر اوقات مطالعه ت رو به یادگیری دقیق مطالب سال دوم و مباحث سالهای قبلش بگذرونی.درس خوندن به منابع متعدد دخوندن و سی دی و فیلم های آموزشی نیست. درس خوندن خوب خواندن است نه زیاد خواندن و نه  تقلید کردن از افراد موفق . سعی کن نمونه سوالات متعدد حل کنی .دروس رو در منزل مطالعه کن از کتاب های مناسب با خودتون استفاده کن و سوالات و پرسش های خودت رو از معلم تون بپرس. آیا باید حتما برید کلاس خصوصی ؟؟ خوب از همین معلم زحمت کش استفاده کن . برنامه ریزی مناسبی داشته باش و پزشکی از روی استعداد خودت انتخاب کن نه علاقه .

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*rasoul0* سلام بر شما.
دوست عزیز شما به بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور مراجعه کنید ( از سال 85 تا 92 ) و فصل هایی که :
1) مهم هستند ( این فصلها از اهمیت ویژه ای برخوردارند )
2) آسان هستند ( این آسانی باید برای شما باشد . مثلا بنده میگویم شما مبحث تابع را مطالعه کنید . خوب شاید این فصل برای شما سخت و برای یک دانش آموز دیگر آسان باشد و بالعکس )
3) پر سوال باشد . ( بعضی از فصل ها  مهم بوده ولیکن پر سوال نمیباشند مثل : فصل 1 سال دوم -زیست شناسی )
انتخاب این فصول بر عهده ی شما میباشد و در انتخاب فصول 3 شرط اصلی بالا را رعایت کنید.
سعی کنید از دروس عمومی و زیست و شیمی مبحثی حذف نکنید چون به نظر بنده برای این کار ( حذف مباحث ) خیلی زوده . 
روزی 5 ساعت تا 8 ساعت بسیار مناسب هست. قبلا عرض کردم درس خواندن به زیاد خواندن نیست . ما نباید از رتبه برتر ها تقلید کنیم. هر دانش آموز شرایط -سطح علمی -منابع و... مختلفی دارد.شاید یک نفر با 5 ساعت بهترین نتیجه و شخص دیگر با روزی 19 ساعت نتیجه بگیرد. موفق باشید

----------


## rasoul0

با تشکر از شما آقای سلیمانی عزیز ; 

امیدوارم به کمک شما همین امروز برنامه ای طراحی کنم ( اگر مدل برنامه ای مد نظرتون هست ممنونتان میشوم قرار دهید )

----------


## v73

با سلام
یه سوال!چرا گفتید پزشکی رو از روی استعداد خود انتخاب کن نه علاقه!!من الان افراد بسیاری رو توی دانشگاه میبینم که رشته های پزشکی؛دارو؛دندون قبول شدند و علاقه ای در اون رشته ندارند والان زندگیشون شده اافسوس؛این افراد استعدادش رو دارند ولی علاقه واقعا اصل مهمیه...
استعداد رو با تلاش و پشتکار هم میشه جبرانش کرد...ولی علاقه رو با چی؟؟
بچه ها خواهش میکنم درمورد رشته ای که میخواید انتخاب کنید اول خوب تحقیق کنید و ببینید واقعا به شخصیتتون میخوره؛بعد اگه باهاش کنار اومدید برای به دست اوردنش تلاش کنید
الان هم برای درس خوندن حتما حتما یه هدف درست داشته. باشید
موفق باشید

----------


## rasoul0

سلام خدمت v73

با نظر شما بزرگوار کاملا موافقم , اولویت اول برای انتخاب رشته البته در صورت توانایی باید علاقه با آن رشته باشد ، متاسفانه امروزه اولویت اول را به میزان درآمد در آینده اختصاص می دهند در حالی که به رشته دیگر علاقه دارند . ( این نظر من با توجه به دوستانی که داشتم و برگرفته از حرف های آنان است ، مطمعنا افرادی نیز هستند که سوی علایق خود میروند و خواهند رفت ) 

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*v73* سلام . در اصل روانشناسی استعداد حرف اول رو میزنه.
خدادوند در هر موجودی یک استعداد قرار داده .( استعداد سیب سیب شدن و استعداد گردو گردو شدن هست. ).
کودکان زیادی هستند که در اوان زندگی بدون بی توجهی به استعداد اونها در مسیری می افتند که در شان شون نیست. اگر کودکی استعداد درس خوندن نداشته باشه نباید اون رو وادار به درس خوندن کنین.باید به استعداد ش مثلا مکانیکی توجه کنیم.
****************
برای انتخاب رشته آینده خودمون این 3 شرط باید لحاظ بشه :پ
1) استعداد ( مهمترین فاکتور در انتخاب رشته و زندگی ما هست . اگر کسی استعداد کاری رو نداشته باشه صد در صد با شکست مواجه میشه. توجه کنید که استعداد امری ذاتی است ( استعداد درخت درخت شدن است )
2) جامعه و نیاز آن : الان همه دوست دارن برن پزشکی چرا ؟؟؟ چون در ایران ما شغلی پر درآمد و از احترام خاصی برخورداره و همه ی یک دکتر و قبول دارند. فرض کنید استعاددانش آموزی در سفالگری است . خوب این دانش آموز خیلی تلاش میکنه و یک سفالگر عای میشه . آیا جامعه امروزی ما به یک سفالگر بیشتر احترام میذاره یا یک سفالگر؟آیا درآمد پزشکی بیشتر هست یا درآمد سفالگری ؟ و....
دانش آموز اگر به این نیاز توجهی نکنه 80 درصد احتمال شکست داره.
3) علاقه . این عامل کم اهمیت ترین بخش در انتخاب هست. 
دانش آموزی رو فرض کنید که علاقه به پزشکی نداره اما ذاتا استعدادش رو داره. خوب وقتی یکی دو نفر لغب دکتر به اون بگن . بر ه دانشگاه همه براش احترام قایل باشن . ببینه پول داره و .... کم کم علاقه ایجاد میشه.
دانش آموز باید به استعداد توجه کنه تا علاقه چون علاقه کم کم ایجاد میشه. 
شما به یک خانم علاقه نداری اما بعد از مدتی زندگی باهاش کم کم نسبت به اون علاقه ایجاد میکنی.
. ببخشید اگر طولانی شد
اگر صد سال در مشکی کنی دوغ *** همان دوغ اسا همان دوغ است همان دوغ 
اسب تازی در طویله گر ببندی پیش خر **** رنگشان همگون نگردد طبعشان همگون شود

----------


## zendegiyeno

من يكم دچار يكنواختى شدم ، چيكار كنم ؟!  :Yahoo (19):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## v73

من بازهم مخالفم؛تا حدودی حرفتون رو قبول دارم!یه نفر استعداد پزشکی رو داره؛این رو رتبه ای که توی کنکور آورده تایید میکنه ولی وقتی از خون بدش میاد باید بره اون رشته و صبر کنه علاقه ایجاد بشه؛چنین علایقی به ندرت ایجاد میشه،این رو تجربه ثابت کرده...

----------


## دختر کنکوری

سلام من امسال کنکور سراسری شرکت کردم ولی نمیتونم دانشگاه دولتی قبول شم میخوام بدونم با معدل کتبی17.74 میتونم مشهد مهندسی شیمی کارشناسی یکی از دانشگاههایی که پذیرش در اونها صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلیه قبول شم لطفا هرکی براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه قبول شده معدل کتبی و رشته ای رو که قبول شده اگهمیتونه بگه

----------


## دختر کنکوری

سلام من 5 سال  پیش دیپلم گرفتم امسال کنکور شرکت کردم ولی هیچی نخوندم  الان دوتا راه دارم اول اینکه توی 3 ماه باقیمونده بالاخره مباحث پر سوال رو شناسایی کنم و با کمک مشاورین محترم تمام سعی خودمو بکنم تا رتبه کنکورم  قابل قبول باشه ولی به خاطر استرس زیادی که دارم حتی دوست ندارم به این راه فکرکنم. و راه دومم اینه که چون بالاخره5سال هست که خیلی درست حسابی درسی نخوندم و پایه علمی م  ضعیف شده  کنکور رو فراموش کنم و تو این 6 ماهی که تا اول مهر مونده یه برنامه ریزی کنم و سطح علمی خودمو بالا ببرم {دروس دبیرستان که به نظرم تو دانشگاه کاربردی تره رو یه مروری داشته باشم}که اگه بعدها رفتم دانشگاه حداقل توی مباحث پایه ای مشکلی نداشته باشم و از اول مهر هم توی یه رشته ای که پذیرش در اونها فقط براساس سوابق تحصیلیه ادامه تحصیل بدم. نظر شما چیه؟ من دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و اصلا دوست ندارم مثل دفعه قبل دانشجوییم مدام احساس کنم توی مباحث پایه ای ضعف دارم . از طرفی هم به خاطر استرس زیاد نمیتونم الان به کنکوری خوندن فکر کنم.معدل کتبی دیپلمم17.74 هست

----------


## دختر کنکوری

من توی درس خوندن خیلی وسواس دارم و نمیتونم سرعتمو خیلی بالا ببرم  همیشه از نتیجه درس خوندم راضی بودم برای همین خیلی دوست ندارم شیوه های مطالعه مو تغییر بدم  حالا با توجه به این نکات شما کدوم راهو پیشنهاد میدین؟

----------


## دختر کنکوری

آقای سلیمانی منتظر پاسخ شما هستم باتشکر

----------


## zyubo

سلام
به نظر شما میشه اگه تقریبا بعد از عید شروع کنم معماری دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی قبولم؟
با توجه به اینکه سال دومم که کنکور میدم و 7 سال تحصیلی آخر تیزهوشان خوندم

----------


## Araz

خیلی ممنون از جناب سلیمانی واسه این تاپیک خوبشون

با هماهنگی که با ایشون کردم , از این پس برای هر سوالتون یک تاپیک جداگانه بزنید . جناب سلیمانی هم بعنوان مدیر این بخش , به سوالات شما در صورت امکان پاسخ خواهند داد

امروز رو مود تاپیک بستنم  :Yahoo (76): 

این تاپیک نیز بسته شد  :Yahoo (99):

----------

